# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Wind: νέα προγράμματα Wind Fiber 100 Plus και Wind Fiber 200 Plus

## nnn

Ανακοινώθηκαν στην ιστοσελίδα της Wind, *τα εμπορικά πακέτα Wind Fiber Plus που παρέχονται μέσω των νέων καμπινών Vectoring που αναπτύσει η εταιρία, στις περιοχές που έχει αναλάβει. Τα νέα προγράμματα θα είναι διαθέσιμα από τις 20 Νοεμβρίου 2017, και είναι τα παρακάτω.*

*Wind Double Play 50 Plus με τιμή προσφοράς 35€/μήνα (τιμοκατάλογος 63€) και απεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις, 300 λεπτά προς κινητά και 1500 λεπτά προς κινητά Wind/Q. 
*
* Η τιμή ισχύει μόνο για νέες ενεργοποιήσεις σταθερής με 24μηνη διάρκεια συμβολαίου που θα πραγματοποιηθούν μέσω online shop. Η παραπάνω τιμή περιλαμβάνει ΦΠΑ 24% και φόρο Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5%.
→  * Τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης για ενεργό και ανενεργό βρόχο είναι 50€.
→   Η επιπλέον έκπτωση αν το συνδυάσεις με κινητό Wind εξαρτάται από το μηνιαίο πάγιο του συμβολαίου της κινητής σύμφωνα με τον αναλυτικό πίνακα.
→   Οι παρεχόμενες ψηφιακές ευκολίες αναλυτικά.
→   Οι δωρεάν απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις αφορούν προορισμούς που ξεκινούν από 2 (π.χ. 210 7654321, 2310 654321 κλπ).

Wind Double Play 50 Plus

*Wind Fiber 100 Plus με τιμή προσφοράς 42€/μήνα (τιμοκατάλογος 74€) και απεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις, 300 λεπτά προς κινητά και 1500 λεπτά προς κινητά Wind/Q. 
*
* Η τιμή ισχύει μόνο για νέες ενεργοποιήσεις σταθερής με 24μηνη διάρκεια συμβολαίου που θα πραγματοποιηθούν μέσω online shop. Η παραπάνω τιμή περιλαμβάνει ΦΠΑ 24% και φόρο Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5%.
→  * Τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης για ενεργό και ανενεργό βρόχο είναι 70€.
→   Η επιπλέον έκπτωση αν το συνδυάσεις με κινητό Wind εξαρτάται από το μηνιαίο πάγιο του συμβολαίου της κινητής σύμφωνα με τον αναλυτικό πίνακα.
→   Οι παρεχόμενες ψηφιακές ευκολίες αναλυτικά.
→   Οι δωρεάν απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις αφορούν προορισμούς που ξεκινούν από 2 (π.χ. 210 7654321, 2310 654321 κλπ).
→  Μάθε περισσότερα για τον συνδυασμό του F2G/Mobile Broadband με τη Σταθερή.

Wind Fiber 100 Plus

*Wind Fiber 200 Plus με τιμή προσφοράς 62€/μήνα (τιμοκατάλογος 85€) και απεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις, 1500 λεπτά προς κινητά και 1500 λεπτά προς κινητά Wind/Q.* 

* Η τιμή ισχύει μόνο για νέες ενεργοποιήσεις σταθερής και νέες αριθμοδοτήσεις κινητής με 24μηνη διάρκεια συμβολαίου που θα πραγματοποιηθούν μέσω online shop. Η παραπάνω τιμή περιλαμβάνει ΦΠΑ, φόρο Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας και φόρο Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία.
→  * Τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης για ενεργό και ανενεργό βρόχο είναι 70€.
→   Η επιπλέον έκπτωση αν το συνδυάσεις με κινητό Wind εξαρτάται από το μηνιαίο πάγιο του συμβολαίου της κινητής σύμφωνα με τον αναλυτικό πίνακα.
→   Οι παρεχόμενες ψηφιακές ευκολίες αναλυτικά.
→   Οι δωρεάν απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις αφορούν προορισμούς που ξεκινούν από 2 (π.χ. 210 7654321, 2310 654321 κλπ).
→   Μάθε περισσότερα για τον συνδυασμό του F2G/Mobile Broadband με τη Σταθερή.

Wind Fiber 200 Plus

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
WIND Fiber, το Internet του αύριο… σήμερα
Γρηγορότερο, καλύτερο και πιο απολαυστικό Internet από ποτέ

Αθήνα, 20 Νοεμβρίου 2017. Το πιο γρήγορο Internet από ποτέ φέρνει από σήμερα η WIND στο σπίτι και στις επιχειρήσεις, με τις υπηρεσίες WIND Fiber. 
Χάρη στις δυνατότητες των υπηρεσιών  WIND Fiber το download & το upload δεδομένων από το διαδίκτυο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα από ποτέ, το streaming είναι αδιάλειπτο και το buffering αποτελεί παρελθόν. 

Είτε πρόκειται για Live μετάδοση, είτε για upload φωτογραφιών ή βίντεο, είτε για αποστολή πολύ μεγάλων αρχείων, η πολύ μεγάλη ταχύτητα που προσφέρει η οπτική ίνα δίνει όλη τη δύναμη στον χρήστη. Το Wi-Fi γίνεται πιο ισχυρό από ποτέ και μοιράζει υψηλές ταχύτητες σε όλο το σπίτι. Πλέον μπορούν οι χρήστες να συνδέσουν πολλαπλές συσκευές στο δίκτυο ταυτόχρονα με πολύ μεγάλη ταχύτητα.

Οι υπηρεσίες WIND Fiber είναι διαθέσιμες σε 800.000 γραμμές σε όλη την Ελλάδα δίνοντας για πρώτη φορά σταθερές ταχύτητες 100 & 200 Mbps.Τα πακέτα WIND Fiber για τον οικιακό χρήστη είναιγια απεριόριστο Internet στα 100 Mpbs, Απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς εθνικά σταθερά & 1500’ προς κινητά WIND / Q με μηνιαίο πάγιο 42€για απεριόριστο Internet στα 200 Mpbs, Απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς εθνικά σταθερά, 1500’ προς κινητά WIND / Q & 1500’ προς τα υπόλοιπα κινητά με μηνιαίο πάγιο 62€Μπορούν να αγοραστούν μεμονωμένα ή σε συνδυασμό με triple Play πακέτα ενώ ειδικά πακέτα έχουν διαμορφωθεί για τους Εταιρικούς Πελάτες και τους Επαγγελματίες.

«Από σήμερα αλλάζει τελείως η εμπειρία που είχε ο καθένας μας στη χρήση του σταθερού Internet» δήλωσε σε σχετική εκδήλωση για τα ΜΜΕ, ο Αντώνης Τζωρτζακάκης, Γενικός Διευθυντής Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας & B2B  της WIND. 

«Η WIND είναι ο πρώτος πάροχος που εγκαινιάζει τις υπηρεσίες οπτικών ινών προς τον τελικό χρήστη στην Ελλάδα. Σχεδιάσαμε τα πακέτα με τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε να είναι προσιτά σε όλους τους καταναλωτές και παράλληλα συνεχίζουμε τις επενδύσεις μας στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου οπτικών ινών ώστε να προστίθενται συνεχώς νέες περιοχές διαθεσιμότητας των υπηρεσιών. 

Οι μοναδικές δυνατότητες που έχουν οι αρχιτεκτονικές οπτικών ινών που επιλέξαμε (FTTC/H) σε συνδυασμό με τις καινοτόμες τεχνολογίες πρόσβασης (Vplus & G.fast) προσφέρουν υπέρ – υψηλές ταχύτητες, σταθερότητα, τεράστια χωρητικότητα που υποστηρίζει όλα τα είδη video streaming όπως 4K TV & VR, και δίνουν νέα ώθηση στις καθημερινές εμπειρίες και τις παραγωγικές δυνατότητες των πολιτών και των επιχειρήσεων» συμπλήρωσε ο κ. Τζωρτζακάκης. 

*Ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών 
*Προχωράει εντός χρονοδιαγράμματος η δημιουργία του δικτύου οπτικών ινών της WIND, μια επένδυση που θα ολοκληρωθεί ως το τέλος του 2019. Ήδη έχει ολοκληρωθεί στο 100% το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών στην Καλαμάτα ενώ σημαντική είναι η πρόοδος στην Αττική που θα συνεχιστεί εντατικά και θα ολοκληρωθεί μέσα στο 2018. Αντίστοιχα, στο πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2018 θα ολοκληρωθεί το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών της WIND στη Λάρισα. Το 2019 θα είναι διαθέσιμο το δίκτυο της εταιρείας σε Θεσσαλονίκη και Ηράκλειο. 

Οι υποδομές νέας γενιάς που δημιουργεί η WIND είναι μέρος του 5ετούς επενδυτικού πλάνου της WIND Ελλάς για  σε κινητή και σταθερή τηλεφωνία, ύψους 500 εκατ. Ευρώ. 

*Ο πρώτος εναλλακτικός πάροχος χονδρικής στην Ελλάδα 
*Έχοντας προχωρήσει πρώτη σε κατασκευή και λειτουργία πιλοτικού δικτύου οπτικών ινών ήδη από τα μέσα του 2017, η WIND ξεκίνησε τις εργασίες κατασκευής του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της στις γεωγραφικές περιοχές αμέσως μετά τη σχετική έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ και σήμερα γίνεται ο πρώτος εναλλακτικός πάροχος που δίνει υπηρεσίες χονδρικής στη χώρα μας, καθώς επίσης και ο πρώτος πάροχος που δίνει υπηρεσίες FTTH στη χώρα. 

«Αξιοποιήσαμε την τεχνογνωσία και την οικονομική ευρωστία του οργανισμού μας ώστε να μην πάει καμία μέρα χαμένη μετά από την έγκριση των πλάνων μας. Σήμερα είμαστε έτοιμοι να δώσουμε υπηρεσίες χονδρικής από το δικό μας δίκτυο οπτικών ινών σε όποιο πάροχο μας το ζητήσει. Γυρίζουμε σελίδα στην αγορά της σταθερής, πρακτικά και συμβολικά» σημείωσε ο κ. Τζωρτζακάκης.

----------


## nnn

42€ το κατοστάρι, μια χαρά.

----------


## Hetfield

Το 100αρι δεν ειναι ασχημο, ομως τα υπολοιπα ειναι αδικαιολογητα απλησιαστα.

----------


## ardi21

upload δεν γραφει καπου στο site  η εγω δεν το ειδα?

----------


## Sicario

πληρωνω οσο οσο χεχεχεχε
10 χρονια εχουμε κολλησει σε ταχυτητες download κατω απο 10Mbps
Καντε κατι δεν ειμαστε στη κορυφη του Παρνασσου ή του Ολυμπου

----------


## fearhome21

Για OTE τι λέτε παιδειά? εγώ τώρα πληρώνω 47 ευρό τον μήνα σε 50άρι,έχω συμβόλαιο μέχρι 2018 Μάρτιου, αν είναι πιο φθηνό, λέτε να κάνω αναβάθμιση σε 100άρι και να δεσμευτό πάλι για 2 χρόνια? μένω Ρόδο και από ότι εχω δει μέχρη στιγμείς,ο OTE έχει αναλάβει την Ρόδο, οπότε δεν εχώ λύση σε εναλακτικό.

----------


## nnn

> upload δεν γραφει καπου στο site  η εγω δεν το ειδα?


Δεν γράφει, αλλά αν δεν κάνω σοβαρό λάθος είναι 5 στο 50άρι και 10 στο κατοστάρι.  Το 200άρι πρέπει να έχει 20.

----------


## mike_871

> Για OTE τι λέτε παιδειά? εγώ τώρα πληρώνω 47 ευρό τον μήνα σε 50άρι,έχω συμβόλαιο μέχρι 2018 Μάρτιου, αν είναι πιο φθηνό, λέτε να κάνω αναβάθμιση σε 100άρι και να δεσμευτό πάλι για 2 χρόνια? μένω Ρόδο και από ότι εχω δει μέχρη στιγμείς,ο OTE έχει αναλάβει την Ρόδο, οπότε δεν εχώ λύση σε εναλακτικό.


και οι εναλλακτικοι δινουν απο τον οτε και αντιστοιχα

----------


## nnn

> και οι εναλλακτικοι δινουν απο τον οτε και αντιστοιχα


Υπάρχει τέλος ενεργοποίησης 70€ και θα πληρώσει και το πέναλτι αποχώρησης στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν τον συμφέρει.

----------


## leoin

Στο Wind Double Play έχουμε να τσιμπάει η τιμή προς τα πάνω από 31 στα 35(συνδυαστική προσφορά, μέχρι πριν 25 Double Play το +6 για το VDSL ). Συν το 50άρικο για την ενεργοποίηση που μέχρι πρίν ήταν δωρεάν.

----------


## johnfree

γραφει μονο για νεους συνδρομητες ποσο να εχει ομως να αναβαθμισεις την γραμμη σου σε 100 η 200??
δηλαδη εγω ειμαι ηδη συνδρομητης wind και θελω το vdsl50 να το παω 100 π.χ. ποσο να παει?

----------


## ThReSh

Για νέους συνδρομητές οι φτηνές τιμές, "άψογα"...


@##=_@$%@_%*@$%_(@#%*_

----------


## mike_871

> Υπάρχει τέλος ενεργοποίησης 70€ και θα πληρώσει και το πέναλτι αποχώρησης στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν τον συμφέρει.


δεν του ειπα να σπασει το συμβολαιο

- - - Updated - - -




> Για νέους συνδρομητές οι φτηνές τιμές, "άψογα"...
> 
> 
> @##=_@$%@_%*@$%_(@#%*_


και υφισταμενους απλα πρεπει να ανανεωσεις το συμβολαιο για αλλα 2 χρονια

- - - Updated - - -




> γραφει μονο για νεους συνδρομητες ποσο να εχει ομως να αναβαθμισεις την γραμμη σου σε 100 η 200??
> δηλαδη εγω ειμαι ηδη συνδρομητης wind και θελω το vdsl50 να το παω 100 π.χ. ποσο να παει?


θα τα φτιαξει λογικα σημερα + τοσο για αυτο το προγραμμα κοκ

----------


## hellenicsun

Μπήκα στο site τους που έχει και χάρτη διαθεσιμότητας αλλά δυστυχώς δεν παρέχονται αυτές οι ταχύτητες στη διεύθυνση μου. Περίεργο γιατί περιμετρικά έχω ένα σωρό νέες καμπίνες της Wind συν τα έργα που έκαναν τα οποία πέρασαν εμπρός και από το δικό μου στενό (όχι όμως μέσα σε αυτό).

----------


## tiatrou

> Για OTE τι λέτε παιδειά? εγώ τώρα πληρώνω 47 ευρό τον μήνα σε 50άρι,έχω συμβόλαιο μέχρι 2018 Μάρτιου, αν είναι πιο φθηνό, λέτε να κάνω αναβάθμιση σε 100άρι και να δεσμευτό πάλι για 2 χρόνια? μένω Ρόδο και από ότι εχω δει μέχρη στιγμείς,ο OTE έχει αναλάβει την Ρόδο, οπότε δεν εχώ λύση σε εναλακτικό.


Τώρα το 50Mbps στον ΟΤΕ στοιχίζει 37€ και κάποιος έγραψε ότι έχει πληροφορία εκ των έσω, ότι το 100Mbps θα το δίνει 45€. Αν είναι έτσι, αφενός δε σε συμφέρει να φύγεις, αφετέρου μιλάμε για *εξίσωση τιμών ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικών* !!!!

----------


## nnn

> Μπήκα στο site τους που έχει και χάρτη διαθεσιμότητας αλλά δυστυχώς δεν παρέχονται αυτές οι ταχύτητες στη διεύθυνση μου. Περίεργο γιατί περιμετρικά έχω ένα σωρό νέες καμπίνες της Wind συν τα έργα που έκαναν τα οποία πέρασαν εμπρός και από το δικό μου στενό (όχι όμως μέσα σε αυτό).


Δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα. Το ίδιο και σε εμένα, σε κάνα μήνα υπολογίζω να πάρουν ρεύμα.

----------


## ThReSh

> και υφισταμενους απλα πρεπει να ανανεωσεις το συμβολαιο για αλλα 2 χρονια


Κάτι είναι κι αυτό, ευτυχώς...

Btw δίνουν το *Technicolor TG789v2*

----------


## Spank

Αν και θα βγώ λίγο offtopic υπάρχει καμίνα ενημέρωση για forthnet αν βάλει vectoring / οπτικές κτλπ ?

----------


## mike_871

> Κάτι είναι κι αυτό, ευτυχώς...
> 
> Btw δίνουν το *Technicolor TG789v2*


αρα γινεσαι καινουριος χαχαχα

----------


## tiatrou

> Αν και θα βγώ λίγο offtopic υπάρχει καμίνα ενημέρωση για forthnet αν βάλει vectoring / οπτικές κτλπ ?


Η ίδια, τίποτα δεν διεκδίκησε να αναλάβει. Απλά θα αγοράζει χοντρική από τους άλλους.

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν και θα βγώ λίγο offtopic υπάρχει καμίνα ενημέρωση για forthnet αν βάλει vectoring / οπτικές κτλπ ?


Δεν έχει αναλάβει καμιά περιοχή, τα οικονομικά της είναι χάλια και απλά θα μισθώνει θύρες από τους άλλους όπως κάνει μέχρι τώρα.




> αρα γινεσαι καινουριος χαχαχα


Πλάκα πλάκα είναι το πιο τούμπανο modem router που έχω δει να δίνει ένας ISP. Gigabit ports/Wan Port/VoIP ports/Optical Ports?/Dual Band WiFi

----------


## Iris07

H Wind με την αύξηση στο 50άρι.. μας σπρώχνει στο 100άρι..  :Cool: 

Θα ήταν καλή φάση για τον ΟΤΕ τώρα να μην αυξήσει την τιμή του στο 50άρι!  :Cool: 

Προλαβαίνετε - δεν προλαβαίνετε!!  :Razz:

----------


## mike_871

> Πλάκα πλάκα είναι το πιο τούμπανο modem router που έχω δει να δίνει ένας ISP. Gigabit ports/Wan Port/VoIP ports/Optical Ports?/Dual Band WiFi


κατσε να δουμε τι θα δωσουν οι αλλοι

----------


## ThReSh

> κατσε να δουμε τι θα δωσουν οι αλλοι


Εννοείται το "μέχρι στιγμής".  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Από την άλλη πλάκα-πλάκα μόνο ο OTE θα δίνει τώρα 30άρι στα 30 Ευρώ ??  :Razz:

----------


## Revolution

> upload δεν γραφει καπου στο site  η εγω δεν το ειδα?


Οι ταχύτητες στις οπτικές είναι σχεδόν πάντα συημμετρικές.
Οπότε 100/100.

Καλή τιμή τα 42€, πήγα χθες απο το πατρικό μου στην Νίκαια και τους έχουν παρκάρει μία τεράστια μπομπίνα στο πεζοδρόμιο, βάζουν την καμπίνα απέναντι απο την είσοδο.

----------


## hellenicsun

> Δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα. Το ίδιο και σε εμένα, σε κάνα μήνα υπολογίζω να πάρουν ρεύμα.


Πώς και πώς περιμένω.

----------


## mike_871

> Οι ταχύτητες στις οπτικές είναι σχεδόν πάντα συημμετρικές.
> Οπότε 100/100.
> 
> Καλή τιμή τα 42€, πήγα χθες απο το πατρικό μου στην Νίκαια και τους έχουν παρκάρει μία τεράστια μπομπίνα στο πεζοδρόμιο, βάζουν την καμπίνα απέναντι απο την είσοδο.


εδω ειναι οπτικη μεχρι την καμπινα αρα  50/5 100/10 200/20 300/30 500/50 1000/100

----------


## Iris07

Πάντως η Wind στον κατάλογο που έχει για FTTH το 1/10 δίνει στο Upload..

----------


## tiatrou

> Από την άλλη πλάκα-πλάκα μόνο ο OTE θα δίνει τώρα 30άρι στα 30 Ευρώ ??


Αυτό ισχύει μόνο για όσους δεν χρησιμοποιούν το τηλέφωνο. Αν θέλεις απεριόριστες αστικές-υπεραστικές, που είναι νομίζω το μέσο Ελληνικό σπίτι που ζουν 3 τουλάχιστον άτομα, *πρακτικά το κατάργησε*, αφού το 50Mbps είναι πιο φθηνό από το 30Mbps.

----------


## trabakoulas

Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω, πριν με +6€ πήγαινες από ADSL σε 50/5 VDSL και τώρα το καταργήσανε αυτό και το πήγανε fix τιμή στα 35€ απλά;
Ωραία πράγματα οι αναβαθμίσεις..

----------


## tiatrou

> Οι ταχύτητες στις οπτικές είναι σχεδόν πάντα συμμετρικές.
> Οπότε 100/100.
> 
> Καλή τιμή τα 42€, πήγα χθες απο το πατρικό μου στην Νίκαια και τους έχουν παρκάρει μία τεράστια μπομπίνα στο πεζοδρόμιο, βάζουν την καμπίνα απέναντι απο την είσοδο.


Μην μπερδεύεστε!!! *Fiber το ονόμασαν όλοι, αλλά δεν είναι Fiber !!!!* (FTTB, FTTH). Σε ελάχιστες περιοχές θα είναι πραγματικά FTTB ή FTTH.

- - - Updated - - -




> εδω ειναι οπτικη μεχρι την καμπινα αρα Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188334 50/5 100/10 200/20 300/30 500/50 1000/100


Ουάουυυυ... Διαθέσιμο μέχρι *1000Mbps*!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως η Wind στον κατάλογο που έχει για FTTH το 1/10 δίνει στο Upload..


Όλες οι εταιρίες είναι υποχρεωμένες από την EETT να δίνουν *τουλάχιστον το 1/10 του download*. Νομίζω δε θα δώσει καμία παραπάνω, τουλάχιστον στην τεχνολογία FTTC.

----------


## vaskor

> Δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα. Το ίδιο και σε εμένα, σε κάνα μήνα υπολογίζω να πάρουν ρεύμα.


Όταν με το καλό πάρουν και ρεύμα και λειτουργήσουν κανονικά και δώσουν και διαθεσιμότητα από την WIND, η κοσμοτε θα δώσει διαθεσιμότητα και πακέτα στην Καλλιθέα? Το ρωτάω διότι είμαι με την κοσμοτε τώρα και θα ήθελα να αναβαθμίσω ταχύτητα.

----------


## prometheas

Απο αυτή την εταιρεία δεν θα αγόραζα *ούτε χαρτί υγείας*  και λυπάμαι πολύ που στο παρελθόν την έχω προτείνει σε αυτό το φόρουμ.

Τελευταίο παράδειγμα : αιτηση αποσύνδεσης κινητού από το δικτυό της στις 2/10, ειχε δοθεί ημερομηνία διακοπής 16/11, μετά 17/11 μετά 18/11 τώρα 30/11. Ούτε οι ίδιοι ξερουν το γιατί..  Πρέπει πάλι να τρέχουμε στην ΕΕΤΤ για τα αυτονόητα..

Η λέξη καφενείο μάλλον αδικεί τα καφενεία..

----------


## alexisnik199111

μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος γτ δεν δινουν upload ισο με το down πχ 100/100 οπως κανει η inalan?

----------


## vaskor

> μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος γτ δεν δινουν upload ισο με το down πχ 100/100 οπως κανει η inalan?


Ο λόγος είναι το FIBER TO THE CABIN  δηλαδή η οπτική ίνα φτάνει ως το καφάο. Εάν φτάσει ως το σπίτι σου τότε θα γίνει όπως της inalan. Μεσολαβεί το χάλκινο καλώδιο από το καφάο έως το σπίτι σου και επίσης το κουτί του σπιτιού που υποδέχεται τη γραμμή από το σπίτι σου ως την πρίζα σου. Για το μέγιατο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα πρέπει η οπτική ίνα να φτάσει έως την πρίζα του σπιτιού σου χωρίς άλλη διαμεσολάβηση χαλκού. 
Πέραν αυτού ας μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί με τα θέλω μας. Όταν μια ταχύτητα σε καλύπτει για ότι χρειάζεσαι, ποιος ο λόγος να πληρώνεις πάνω από τις ανάγκες σου? Πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ είναι και πάρε ότι χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## Revolution

> Μην μπερδεύεστε!!! *Fiber το ονόμασαν όλοι, αλλά δεν είναι Fiber !!!!* (FTTB, FTTH). Σε ελάχιστες περιοχές θα είναι πραγματικά FTTB ή FTTH.


Nαι για FTTH εννοούσα, όπου υποστηρίζεται.

----------


## anderm

> Nαι για FTTH εννοούσα, όπου υποστηρίζεται.


Οι ίδιοι πάροχοι δίνουν και μισθωμένα, ξαφνικά θα κοβόντουσαν τα περισσότερα.

----------


## bagtzim

για να δίνει αυτό το modem η wind η τηλεφωνία πάει σε voip..

----------


## tiatrou

> Nαι για FTTH εννοούσα, όπου υποστηρίζεται.


Όταν μετά από 3-4 χρόνια, το FTTH αρχίσει να επεκτείνεται όπως το VDSL σήμερα, δεν αποκλείω να αρχίσουν να δίνουν συμμετρικές ταχύτητες για όπου υπάρχουν FTTH γραμμές.

- - - Updated - - -




> για να δίνει αυτό το modem η wind η τηλεφωνία πάει σε voip..


*Το PSTN δεν συμφέρει να το συντηρούν.* Μέσα στα επόμενα 3-4 χρόνια, πιστεύω θα καταργηθεί.

----------


## ThReSh

> για να δίνει αυτό το modem η wind η τηλεφωνία πάει σε voip..


Λογικό, στο insomnia εχει αναφέρει κάποιος ότι τον πήραν τηλέφωνο από την Voda για αλλαγή σε VoIP, όλοι προς τα εκεί πάνε...

----------


## Iris07

H Wind έχει κάποιες καμπίνες για FTTH στην Καλαμάτα.. για να δούμε..

Παραπάνω που είπα για το 1/10 στο Upload, τον κατάλογο για FΤTH είδα..

https://www.windwholesale.gr/files/W...ITEMS_FTTH.PDF

----------


## emeliss

> Λογικό, στο insomnia εχει αναφέρει κάποιος ότι τον πήραν τηλέφωνο από την Voda για αλλαγή σε VoIP, όλοι προς τα εκεί πάνε...


Οι υπηρεσίες που θα δώσουν στα δίκτυα που στήθηκαν μέσω του έργου vectoring, ανεξάρτητα από το αν θα είναι VDSL, FTTB, FTTH, θα είναι όλες VoIP σε όλους τους παρόχους.

----------


## konig

με το σταγονομετρο το Upload τι να πει κανεις..

----------


## ThReSh

> Οι υπηρεσίες που θα δώσουν στα δίκτυα που στήθηκαν μέσω του έργου vectoring, ανεξάρτητα από το αν θα είναι VDSL, FTTB, FTTH, θα είναι όλες VoIP σε όλους τους παρόχους.


Άρα δλδ όλοι όσοι παίζουμε στις νέες καμπίνες (παλιοί σε OTV KV και νέοι όλες) γυρνάμε σε VoIP, ok...

Γνωρίζουμε αν θα παρέχουν UPS/Powerbank οι εναλλακτικοί σαν τον ΟΤΕ?

----------


## Iris07

*Εάν καταλαβαίνω καλά εδώ η Wind έδωσε και το 100άρι FTTH ??*

https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...net-&-stathero

*WIND Fiber 100 - Από 64.99 στα 42.00 και αυτό.. και δεν έχει λεπτά για κινητά..*
(δεν βλέπω κάτι για Upload πάλι..)

ενώ
WIND Fiber 100 Plus - Από 74.00 στα 42.00

----------


## jjohanson

Σας δουλεύει κανονικά η  "ΦΟΡΜΑ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΟΣ"?

Στο τέλος δίνει το μύνημα : 

" Aγαπητέ επισκέπτη,

η WIND στην προσπάθεια της να διασφαλίσει ασφαλή την πλοήγηση στο site, εντόπισε κάποια κίνηση που δεν είναι σύμφωνη με τα πρότυπα ασφαλείας που έχει θέσει.

Σας παρακαλούμε προσπαθήστε ξανά και σε περίπτωση που αντιμετωπίσετε πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα, πατήστε το “Αποστολή e-mail” έτσι ώστε να γίνει ο απαραίτητος έλεγχος, μαζί με οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία μπορεί να βοηθήσει στην επίλυση του προβλήματος (πχ σε ποιά σελίδα ήσασταν και ενέργειες που προσπαθήσατε να κάνετε σε αυτή, συσκευή από την οποία έγινε η κίνηση κλπ.).

18432039XX4448621856

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τη συνεργασία. "

----------


## emeliss

> Γνωρίζουμε αν θα παρέχουν UPS/Powerbank οι εναλλακτικοί σαν τον ΟΤΕ?


Δεν έχω ιδέα.

----------


## gravis

Δεν έχει ακόμα ανακοίνωση τιμές για ftth γι αυτές τις λίγες περιοχές που το διαθέτει. Επίσης να μην ξεχάσουν οι εναλλακτικοί να αναβαθμίσουν το διεθνές backbone όσο και το εθνικο να μην έχουμε πάλι μπουκωματα

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Είμαι περίεργος που αμφιβάλλω για το αν το χάλκινο καλωδιο από την καμπίνα μέχρι την πρίζα μπορεί να παίξει χωρίς προβλήματα σε τέτοια bitrates...;

----------


## sv2evs

:Offtopic: 

Τι πίνετε εκεί στις εταιρίες δεν μας λέτε. Εδώ δεν υποστηρίζετε σε περιοχές στην θεσ/νίκη το vdsl και πάτε και πιο πάνω ; Εντελώς ότι να νε...δώστε πιο πάνω από 10mbit και μετά πουλήστε !

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν έχω ιδέα.


Κκ, ty

----------


## borror

Τελίκα είναι όντως FTTH ή είναι απλά VDSL με 100 Mbps και το ονομάζουν Fiber???

Στο site τους στην ταχύτητα δεν λέει εώς 100 Mbps αλλά σκέτο 100 Mbps.

Αλλά στις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης λέει να βάλουμε VPI/VCI που βάζουμε στις DSL. Σωστά?

Άρα είναι Fiber η σύνδεση ή VDSL?

----------


## tiatrou

> Τελίκα είναι όντως FTTH ή είναι απλά VDSL με 100 Mbps και το ονομάζουν Fiber???


Το δεύτερο. Όλες οι εταιρίες το ονομάζουν Fiber, παρόλο που η οπτική ίνα είναι μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ (FTTC) και όχι το σπίτι.

----------


## pankostas

Απλη ονομασία είναι Fiber , που αναφέρεται στο vdsl. Δεν γραφει πουθενα για Fiber to Home ή Cabinet. Σκέτο είναι .

- - - Updated - - -




> Το δεύτερο. Όλες οι εταιρίες το ονομάζουν Fiber, παρόλο που η οπτική ίνα είναι μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ και όχι το σπίτι.


Δεν είναι μόνο για όσους είναι σε καμπινα. Το πρόγραμμα αυτό είναι και για όσους παίρνουν από αστικό κεντρο, που δεν ερχεται η οπτική στην καμπινα τους.

----------


## borror

Οκ. Αλλά τότε γιατί η Wind στο 100 Mbps δεν έχει το εώς?

Το ίδιο ισχύει και στα Fiber του ΟΤΕ γιατί λέει ότι είναι η εγγυάται την πραγματική ταχύτητα?

Μήπως είναι κάτι τύπου σαν αυτό που λέει η voda ως εγγύηση δικτύου?

----------


## fadasma

To ότι το ονομάζουν fiber και σου δίνουν χαλκό σηκώνει μήνυση.

----------


## dkgr_ser

> Οκ. Αλλά τότε γιατί η Wind στο 100 Mbps δεν έχει το εώς?
> 
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και στα Fiber του ΟΤΕ γιατί λέει ότι είναι η εγγυάται την πραγματική ταχύτητα?
> 
> Μήπως είναι κάτι τύπου σαν αυτό που λέει η voda ως εγγύηση δικτύου?


Η wind στη σελίδα με τα προγράμματα, ακόμη και στις λεπτομέρειες του κάθε προγράμματος να μπεις δεν αναφέρει καν ταχύτητα upload. Φαντάζομαι φυσικά ότι θα έχει κάπου ανεβασμένο κάποιο pdf που θα λέει ότι είναι το 10%. Αλλά περιμένει κάποιος να μάθει ότι είναι έως από τη λέξη "έως";

Προσωπικά δεν έχω δει πουθενά ακόμη κάποια αναφορά σε FTTH/Β από τους τρεις μεγάλους παρόχους. Απλά πρόσθεσαν τη λέξη "fiber" στις ονομασίες των πακέτων που αφορούν FTTC.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τελίκα είναι όντως FTTH ή είναι απλά VDSL με 100 Mbps και το ονομάζουν Fiber???





> Το δεύτερο. Όλες οι εταιρίες το ονομάζουν Fiber, παρόλο που η οπτική ίνα είναι μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ (FTTC) και όχι το σπίτι.





> To ότι το ονομάζουν fiber και σου δίνουν χαλκό σηκώνει μήνυση.


Είναι ανάλογα το ΚΑΦΑΟ. Αν δεις το Excel που έχουν δώσει το οποίο έχει αναλυτικά κάθε ένα ΚΑΦΑΟ κάθε περιοχής που έχει αναλάβει, θα προσέξεις ότι μερικά δίνουν FTTH κι άλλα δίνουν VDSL_Vectoring/Vplus/G.Fast.

Άρα για να μην έχουν διαφορετική εμπορική ονομασία ανάλογα την περίπτωση, τα έβαλαν όλα μαζί σαν "Fiber" και ξεμπέρδεψαν.

Συμφωνώ πάντως ότι θα γίνει τρελό μπέρδεμα, το ίδιο κι ο ΟΤΕ και λογικά θα κάνει το ίδιο κι η Vodafone...

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> To ότι το ονομάζουν fiber και σου δίνουν χαλκό σηκώνει μήνυση.


Εδώ μιλούσαν για οπτικές όταν έστηναν το backbone τους, αυτό που γίνεται τώρα είναι μια καλή αναβάθμιση!

----------


## borror

Αν βάζουν από τώρα κάρτες που υποστηρίζουν G.fast τότε λογικά δεν λένε εώς γιατί το G.fast μέχρι τα 100m με βάσει το Wikipedia μπορεί να φτάσει 1 Gbit. Άρα λογικά είναι τόσο μεγάλο το Margin προς τα πάνω, οπότε το θεωρούν σίγουρο ότι θα μπορούν να δώσουν τα 100 Mbps.

(Δεδομένου της καλής κατάσταση του χαλκού βεβαίως βεβαίως)

----------


## tiatrou

> Δεν είναι μόνο για όσους είναι σε καμπινα. Το πρόγραμμα αυτό είναι και για όσους παίρνουν από αστικό κεντρο, που δεν ερχεται η οπτική στην καμπινα τους.


Σωστό. Αλλά αυτοί σύντομα θα αποτελούν μειοψηφία, καθώς τώρα ουσιαστικά αναπτύσεται ευρέως το Vdsl, όταν έφτασε η οπτική ίνα στα KV.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οκ. Αλλά τότε γιατί η Wind στο 100 Mbps δεν έχει το εώς?
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και στα Fiber του ΟΤΕ γιατί λέει ότι είναι η εγγυάται την πραγματική ταχύτητα?
> Μήπως είναι κάτι τύπου σαν αυτό που λέει η voda ως εγγύηση δικτύου?


Επειδή τα KV είναι συνήθως κοντά στα σπίτια σε αποστάσεις κάτω από 600m, θα είναι πιο σπάνιες οι περιπτώσεις να μην πιάνει τα 100Mbps. Επίσης η εγγύηση του ΟΤΕ, θα είναι απλά η εκ των προτέρων ενημέρωση για το που θα συγχρονίζεις και τίποτα παραπάνω.

----------


## mike_871

https://www.google.gr/search?biw=192..._vCbvJOiT2X5M:

----------


## uncharted

> Btw δίνουν το *Technicolor TG789v2*


Το Technicolor router που δινουν εχει admin access? Να ξερετε παντως οτι τα Technicolor ειναι μαυρο χαλι για online gaming (Strict NAT Type) για οσους ασχολουνται με το σπορ και θελει admin/root access για να το σενιαρεις...




> Τώρα το 50Mbps στον ΟΤΕ στοιχίζει 37€ και κάποιος έγραψε ότι έχει πληροφορία εκ των έσω, ότι το 100Mbps θα το δίνει 45€. Αν είναι έτσι, αφενός δε σε συμφέρει να φύγεις, αφετέρου μιλάμε για *εξίσωση τιμών ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικών* !!!!


Κακο δικο τους φιλε. Το ποσοστο του ΟΤΕ θα μεγαλωσει κι αλλο αν συνεχισουν ετσι...  :Whistle:

----------


## DiM

Aντε πάλι και αυτοί το πακέτο FIBER  :Thumb down: , μπερδεύεται ο κοσμάκης φαντάσου εδώ στο forum που είναι και λίγο πολύ γνωστες γιατί διαβάζουν και μπερδεύονται οι υπόλοιποι που δεν έχουν ιδέα τι θα γίνετε  :Thumb down: !!! Αυτό σε αλλα κράτοι σηκώνει μήνυση πάντως είναι παραπλανητική διαφήμιση προϊόντος. Ειδικά όπως έχουν κανει τις διαφημίσεις να δείχνουν τις οπτικές ίνες εάν δεν ξέρεις άντε γεια !!!

Πάμε πάλι *Vplus (Vectoring Plus) μας πουλάνε OΛΟΙ, vdsl δηλαδή και απλά το βάφτισαν FIBER* για να πουλήσει καλύτερα στον λαό. Τι να του πεις ότι πάλι από internet από την χάλκινη γραμμή θα παίρνεις internet ? e δε πουλάει ...

Είμαι περίεργος να ακούσω από τα παιδιά τις wind τι τιμές θα τους πουν για να αναβαθμίσουν από adsl σε vdsl μιας και οι τιμές αυτές είναι για νέους πελάτες.

Το κόστος ενεργοποίησης είναι μεγάλο !!! πλέον σε κάνει να το σκεφτείς 2 φορες να αλλάξεις πάροχο.

Πιστεύω ότι μέσα στο 2018 οι τιμές θα πέσουν στα -30euro για τα 50mbps και στα -40euro για τα 100mbps με διαφορες προσφορες από τους %$@#$% που μας πρήζουν σε ακατάλληλες ώρες  :Whistle:

----------


## tiatrou

> Πάμε πάλι *Vplus (Vectoring Plus) μας πουλάνε OΛΟΙ, vdsl δηλαδή και απλά το βάφτισαν FIBER* για να πουλήσει καλύτερα στον λαό. Τι να του πεις ότι πάλι από internet από την χάλκινη γραμμή θα παίρνεις internet ? e δε πουλάει ...


Πλάκα πλάκα θα δυσφημίσουν την οπτική ίνα και όταν στο μέλλον δώσουν πράγματι οπτική ίνα μέχρι το modem του σπιτιού, θα υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες για το πόσο πραγματικά μπορεί να αποδώσει.  :Smile:

----------


## uncharted

> Απο αυτή την εταιρεία δεν θα αγόραζα *ούτε χαρτί υγείας* και λυπάμαι πολύ που στο παρελθόν την έχω προτείνει σε αυτό το φόρουμ.
> 
> Τελευταίο παράδειγμα : αιτηση αποσύνδεσης κινητού από το δικτυό της στις 2/10, ειχε δοθεί ημερομηνία διακοπής 16/11, μετά 17/11 μετά 18/11 τώρα 30/11. Ούτε οι ίδιοι ξερουν το γιατί.. Πρέπει πάλι να τρέχουμε στην ΕΕΤΤ για τα αυτονόητα..
> 
> Η λέξη καφενείο μάλλον αδικεί τα καφενεία..


Κατα τα αλλα φταιει ο χαλκος του ΟΤΕ... oh wait, το φασμα στην κινητη ειναι ιδιοκτητο!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Αυτοι ειναι ικανοι να σου πουν οτι φταιει ο ΟΤΕ ακομα και σε FTTB/FTTH τοπολογια...




> μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος γτ δεν δινουν upload ισο με το down πχ 100/100 οπως κανει η inalan?


Τεχνικα αυτο ισως να μην γινει ουτε με το G.Fast.

Υπαρχουν xDSL τεχνολογιες σε R&D σταδιο (G.mgfast) που θα δουλευουν σε full duplex mode με echo cancellation και το φασμα θα κατανεμεται δυναμικα αναλογα με τις αναγκες του down/up.

http://gfastnews.com/index.php/90-r/...24-and-848-mhz

Μεχρι τωρα αυτο δεν γινεται λογω παρεμβολων (FEXT κλπ)...

Τα παραπανω βεβαια δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορουν να δωσουν fixed 100/50 (down/up). Ειναι απολυτα εφικτο.




> *Το PSTN δεν συμφέρει να το συντηρούν.* Μέσα στα επόμενα 3-4 χρόνια, πιστεύω θα καταργηθεί.


Ορθως να καταργηθει, αλλα θα μας δωσουν πισω το φασμα που ειναι reserved για το POTS (0-26 KHz)?  :Thinking: 




> Άρα δλδ όλοι όσοι παίζουμε στις νέες καμπίνες (παλιοί σε OTV KV και νέοι όλες) γυρνάμε σε VoIP, ok...
> 
> Γνωρίζουμε αν θα παρέχουν UPS/Powerbank οι εναλλακτικοί σαν τον ΟΤΕ?


Δινει UPS ο ΟΤΕ? Το powerbank δεν ειναι για κινητα με USB?




> Είμαι περίεργος που αμφιβάλλω για το αν το χάλκινο καλωδιο από την καμπίνα μέχρι την πρίζα μπορεί να παίξει χωρίς προβλήματα σε τέτοια bitrates...;


Να μην αμφιβαλλεις, ο χαλκος εχει τεραστιο potential:

https://www.assia-inc.com/terabit-dsl/

Απο τον πατερα του DSL ολα αυτα... σε λιγα χρονια θα δουμε 10 Gbps πιλοτικα (με profile των 848 MHz).

Οσο αυξανει ο Moore's Law την επεξεργαστικη ισχυ, τοσο δυναμωνουν τα DSP και αυξανονται οι ταχυτητες, με trade-off την αποσταση.




> Τι πίνετε εκεί στις εταιρίες δεν μας λέτε. Εδώ δεν υποστηρίζετε σε περιοχές στην θεσ/νίκη το vdsl και πάτε και πιο πάνω ; Εντελώς ότι να νε...*δώστε πιο πάνω από 10mbit και μετά πουλήστε !*


Σωστα, την επομενη φορα θα ζητησουν την εγκριση του sv2evs πριν πουλησουν.  :Razz: 




> To ότι το ονομάζουν fiber και σου δίνουν χαλκό σηκώνει μήνυση.


Εισαι σιγουρος?

Ας απαντησει κανας νομικος καλυτερα.




> Το κόστος ενεργοποίησης είναι μεγάλο !!! πλέον σε κάνει να το σκεφτείς 2 φορες να αλλάξεις πάροχο.


Λογικο. Αφου πλεον δεν μπορουν να κανουν αυξησεις, εβαλαν αυτο ως αντικινητρο φορητοτητας.




> Πιστεύω ότι μέσα στο 2018 οι τιμές θα πέσουν στα -30euro για τα 50mbps και στα -40euro για τα 100mbps με διαφορες προσφορες από τους %$@#$% που μας πρήζουν σε ακατάλληλες ώρες


Οι πλασιε λογικα θα εχουν δουλειες με φουντες... και κλασικα θα σου υποσχονται οπτικη ινα μεχρι τον νεροχυτη.  :Razz: 




> Πλάκα πλάκα θα δυσφημίσουν την οπτική ίνα και όταν στο μέλλον δώσουν πράγματι οπτική ίνα μέχρι το modem του σπιτιού, θα υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες για το πόσο πραγματικά μπορεί να αποδώσει.


Θα αργησει πολυ αυτη η μερα με την προοδο που γινεται στα xDSL standards.

----------


## ThReSh

> Το Technicolor router που δινουν εχει admin access?


No idea...




> Δινει UPS ο ΟΤΕ? Το powerbank δεν ειναι για κινητα με USB?



Δίνει σε όσους έχουν συναγερμό ένα powerbank (ups wannabe) που έχει διαστάσεις ανάμεσα σε 2.5" και 3.5" external HDD. Είναι μόνιμα στην πρίζα από ότι θυμάμαι...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Αυτές οι τιμές, θα είναι για όσους θα αναβαθμιζαν ούτως ή άλλως την ταχύτητά τους, όσο και να κόστιζε... Αργότερα μάλλον θα πέσουν λίγο, ώστε να βάλουν και αυτοί που δεν "καίγονται" τόσο για VDSL.

----------


## pankostas

> Αυτές οι τιμές, θα είναι για όσους θα αναβαθμιζαν ούτως ή άλλως την ταχύτητά τους, όσο και να κόστιζε... Αργότερα μάλλον θα πέσουν λίγο, ώστε να βάλουν και αυτοί που δεν "καίγονται" τόσο για VDSL.


Αυτό είναι το ΜΌΝΟ σίγουρο! Έχουμε ακούσει πολλές περιπτώσεις όσοι δεν ενδιαφέρθηκαν για vdsl , να παίρνουν στην πορεία, καλή προσφορά για αναβαθμιση.

----------


## ThanLouk

Ορθώς το ονομάζουν εμπορικά "Fiber", FTTC κατα κύριο λόγο, γιατι οντως ειναι οπτική ινα απο το ΓΚΟ μέχρι και το καφαο. Το πρωταρχικό vdsl δινόταν μέσω του υπάρχοντος χαλκού, για συγκεκριμένη απόσταση απο το ΑΚ, με ταχύτητες έως 30 και 50,  με την χάλια ποιότητα του μάζευε η γραμμή fec/hec/crc κάνοντας την προβληματική. Με το οπτικό πλέον αυτα εξαλείφονται, γι αυτο και οι ταχύτητες ειναι 30/50/100/200 και οχι έως λόγω του οπτικού, ο χαλκός απο το καφαο μέχρι το εσκαλιτ στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας επειδή ειναι μικρή η απόσταση συνήθως ειναι οκ. Τωρα για την εσωτερική καλωδίωση υπεύθυνοι ειμαστε εμείς, αν εχει θεμα τραβάς ενα ftp μέχρι κάτω και τελείωσες.

----------


## eyw

Μην ενθουσιάζεστε, οταν η break WIND λέει για fiber δεν εννοεί fiber optics αλλά το fiber στην διατροφή που διευκολύνει την αφόδευση.
Αγνοήστε και τα προγράμματα και τα δρομολόγια που διαφημίζουν, έχουν μπερδεψει τα Πατήσια με τις βούρτσες.

Αυτή ή εταιρεία δεν είναι τελείως άχρηστη, χρησιμεύει σαν:
α. αρνητικό παράδειγμα,
β. ψυχολογικό booster: αφού ακόμα και αυτοί οι αεριτζήδες wind όχι μόνον υπάρχουν αλλά και κάνουν και προσφορές για φυτικές ίνες και βοηθητικά πέψης και λειτουργίας παχέως εντέρου, δεν μπορεί, ο μέσος άνθρωπος έχει να ελπίζει σε πολύ καλύτερα.

Απο δαύτους ακόμα και να με πλήρωναν δεν ήθελα να μεταφέρουν ούτε γράμμα, τα MB/sec που με δόλιο τρόπο αφήνουν να εννοηθεί είναι απλώς wind.
Πότε θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει?
Η wind has gone with the wind.

5 σελίδες απαντήσεις, ούτε στο όνειρό τους δεν τόβλεπαν, μην τους διαφημιζετε άλλο ποστάροντας, αφήστε το thread να ξεχαστεί, δεν αξίζει.

----------


## uncharted

> Ορθώς το ονομάζουν εμπορικά "Fiber", FTTC κατα κύριο λόγο, γιατι οντως ειναι οπτική ινα απο το ΓΚΟ μέχρι και το καφαο. Το πρωταρχικό vdsl δινόταν μέσω του υπάρχοντος χαλκού, για συγκεκριμένη απόσταση απο το ΑΚ, με ταχύτητες έως 30 και 50,  με την χάλια ποιότητα του μάζευε η γραμμή fec/hec/crc κάνοντας την προβληματική. Με το οπτικό πλέον αυτα εξαλείφονται, γι αυτο και οι ταχύτητες ειναι 30/50/100/200 και οχι έως λόγω του οπτικού, ο χαλκός απο το καφαο μέχρι το εσκαλιτ στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας επειδή ειναι μικρή η απόσταση συνήθως ειναι οκ. Τωρα για την εσωτερική καλωδίωση υπεύθυνοι ειμαστε εμείς, αν εχει θεμα τραβάς ενα ftp μέχρι κάτω και τελείωσες.


Κακως το υπεραναλυεις τοσο πολυ, γιατι μετα θα σου πει καποιος οτι και στο Α/Κ κατεληγε οπτικη ινα, αρα θα επρεπε να λεγεται κι εκεινο "fiber". Μην παιζουμε την κολοκυθια τωρα...

----------


## stud1118

> Οι ταχύτητες στις οπτικές είναι σχεδόν πάντα συημμετρικές.
> Οπότε 100/100.
> 
> Καλή τιμή τα 42€, πήγα χθες απο το πατρικό μου στην Νίκαια και τους έχουν παρκάρει μία τεράστια μπομπίνα στο πεζοδρόμιο, βάζουν την καμπίνα απέναντι απο την είσοδο.


Μην σκέφτεσαι την Metro Ethernet υπηρεσία πάνω από οπτική ίνα. Στους οικιακούς πελάτες μάλλον θα δίνουν PON όπου το upload είναι μικρότερο λόγω τεχνολογίας.
Αλλά ακόμα και αν δίνουν σε κάποιους Metro Ethernet με συμμετρικό bandwidth, μπορούν να σε κόβουν πιο πίσω στο BRAS.

----------


## Anna2018

> upload δεν γραφει καπου στο site  η εγω δεν το ειδα?


το upload με όσα ξέρω είναι 10% του download

----------


## DiM

> Κακως το υπεραναλυεις τοσο πολυ, γιατι μετα θα σου πει καποιος οτι και στο Α/Κ κατεληγε οπτικη ινα, αρα θα επρεπε να λεγεται κι εκεινο "fiber". Μην παιζουμε την κολοκυθια τωρα...


Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα ρε φιλε λέμε ahahaha. Αλλα ok όπως νιώθει και καταλαβαίνει κανεις την τεχνολογία  :Cool: 

πάμε όπως λέει η διαφήμιση τις wind ... thunder thunder  :Whistle: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgsAnApqvRk

 :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## tiatrou

> Κακως το υπεραναλυεις τοσο πολυ, γιατι μετα θα σου πει καποιος οτι και στο Α/Κ κατεληγε οπτικη ινα, αρα θα επρεπε να λεγεται κι εκεινο "fiber". Μην παιζουμε την κολοκυθια τωρα...


Με πρόλαβες. Τα αστικά κέντρα απ' ότι ξέρω συνδέονται με οπτικές ίνες πριν από το 2004, δηλαδή από την εποχή του dialup. Μην ονομάσουμε και τις dialup συνδέσεις fiber.  :Smile:

----------


## YAziDis

> Με πρόλαβες. Τα αστικά κέντρα απ' ότι ξέρω συνδέονται με οπτικές ίνες πριν από το 2004, δηλαδή από την εποχή του dialup. Μην ονομάσουμε και τις dialup συνδέσεις fiber.


Ακριβώς. Και μην ξεχναμε οτι ενα τεραστιο ποσοστο παιρνει απο Α/Κ και οχι απο καινουριες καμπινες. Σκεφτειτε ποσα χιλιαδες νοικοκυριά μονο σε Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη δεν παιρνουν απο καμπινα. Στη Θεσσαλονικη ξερω οτι η Τουμπα που εχει χιλιαδες κοσμο δεν υπαρχουν ΚΑΝ καμπινες. Το ιδιο και σε πολλες περιοχες στα δυτικα. Fiber του κωλου.

----------


## emeliss

> Με πρόλαβες. Τα αστικά κέντρα απ' ότι ξέρω συνδέονται με οπτικές ίνες πριν από το 2004, δηλαδή από την εποχή του dialup. Μην ονομάσουμε και τις dialup συνδέσεις fiber.


Εκεί όμως ήταν στο backhaul και στο backbone. Εδώ οι ίνες είναι στο access. Η ονομασία έχει τα θετικά της, έχει και τα αρνητικά της.

----------


## uncharted

> Ακριβώς. Και μην ξεχναμε οτι ενα τεραστιο ποσοστο παιρνει απο Α/Κ και οχι απο καινουριες καμπινες. Σκεφτειτε ποσα χιλιαδες νοικοκυριά μονο σε Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη δεν παιρνουν απο καμπινα. Στη Θεσσαλονικη ξερω οτι η Τουμπα που εχει χιλιαδες κοσμο δεν υπαρχουν ΚΑΝ καμπινες. Το ιδιο και σε πολλες περιοχες στα δυτικα. Fiber του κωλου.


Αυτο ειναι το μεγαλο προβλημα (οτι πολυς κοσμος δεν εχει προσβαση σε ταχυτητες των 100 Mbps και ανω), οχι η ονομασια που εδωσε το marketing. Ασχολουμαστε με το περιτυλιγμα και οχι με την ουσια.

----------


## YAziDis

Ποια 100.. εγώ που είμαι κέντρο Θεσσαλονίκης, και είμαι η τελευταία καμπίνα στην ακτίνα του κέντρου που ΔΕΝ άλλαξαν σε καινούριες, και ούτε καν 50 δε μπορώ να πάρω από το κέντρο. Και μιλάμε για πολλά νοικοκυριά και στο κέντρο, αλλά και πάρα πολλές επιχειρήσεις. Τα ίδια διαβάζω και από παιδιά σε Αθήνα.

----------


## eso

πρώτη φορά βλέπω Fiber που να δίνει μόνο 10/20Mbit upload  νομίζω ότι μας περνάνε για χαζούς έρεπε τουλάχιστον  100/100

----------


## prince72

Εγω παντως δεν εχω καταλαβει το αλλο. Οπως και να το λενε fiber η καπως αλλιως το ολο θεμα ειναι οτι ολοι
θα δινουν μεσω vdsl κατα 97% και τωρα που ενεργοποιηθηκε το vectoring βλεπω το attainable rate να ειναι στα 120,130 αντε 140 Mbits
Τα πακετα των 200 mbits γιατι τα ανακοινωσαν? Αφου δεν προκειτε να δωσουν τωρα 200Μbits ουτε να ενεργοποιησουν 35 profile η gfast?

----------


## DiM

> πρώτη φορά βλέπω Fiber που να δίνει μόνο 10/20Mbit upload  νομίζω ότι μας περνάνε για χαζούς έρεπε τουλάχιστον  100/100


Καλά μην ανησυχείς και στα αληθινά FTTH πακέτα που θα βγούν πάλι το 10% του download θα δίνουν.




> Εγω παντως δεν εχω καταλαβει το αλλο. Οπως και να το λενε fiber η καπως αλλιως το ολο θεμα ειναι οτι ολοι
> θα δινουν μεσω vdsl κατα 97% και τωρα που ενεργοποιηθηκε το vectoring βλεπω το attainable rate να ειναι στα 120,130 αντε 140 Mbits
> Τα πακετα των 200 mbits γιατι τα ανακοινωσαν? Αφου δεν προκειτε να δωσουν τωρα 200Μbits ουτε να ενεργοποιησουν 35 profile η gfast?


Vdsl 35b = 300mbps
Vdsl 30a = 200mbps
Vdsl 17a = 100mbps

Πακέτο 200mbps θα δώσουν από σήμερα, gfast στο κοντινό μέλλον θα δούμε κύριος από καμπίνες της WIND εάν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## prince72

To vdsl 30a δεν προκειτε να το δουμε γιατι δεν ειναι συμβατο με το 17α (και με το vectoring)
To 35b δεν προκειτε να το δουμε τα επομενα 2 χρονια τουλαχιστον και για το gfast αμφιβαλο στα επομενα 2-3 χρονια.
Το να ανακοινωσεις 200 και 300 απο τωρα δεν εχει νοημα.

----------


## anonymos1982

Πάντως αν δεν είχα κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο δεν θα βιαζόμουν να κάνω αίτηση. Θεωρώ σίγουρο ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα υπάρξουν καλύτερες προσφορές από το μηνιαίο πάγιο έως και τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης. Επιπλέον η Wind λογικά σε μερικές εβδομάδες θα λανσάρει και το πακέτο με τα αθλητικά της Nova οπότε θα βγουν πακέτα που θα το εμπεριέχουν. 
  Γενικά βέβαια δεν θα βιαστώ, έχω μια adsl σύνδεση και έχω δοκιμάσει και παρακολουθώ χωρίς πρόβλημα το Netflix, την Euroleague TV, το NBA, μπαίνω χωρίς πρόβλημα σε όλες τις σελίδες και κατεβάζω άνετα ότι θελήσω. Προφανώς και είναι ωραίες οι υψηλές ταχύτητες αλλά θεωρώ ότι προς το παρόν δεν αξίζουν το τόσο υψηλότερο κόστος.
 H μοναδική περίπτωση να το έκανα αυτήν την περίοδο είναι η υποθετική περίπτωση να μαζευτούμε 3-4 άτομα από διαφορετικά διαμερίσματα και να μοιραστούμε το κόστος, όπου με 62 ευρώ ας πούμε θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε όλοι εξαιρετικές ταχύτητες ακόμα και οι 4 να το χρησιμοποιούν ταυτόχρονα, αλλά τότε υπάρχουν θέματα ότι εμπιστεύεσαι τον γείτονα σου και ότι θα πρέπει να βρεις λύσεις για το σήμα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Χθες μου έβγαζε διαθεσιμότητα στη Σπάρτη για 100 Mbps, σήμερα με ένα "μαγικό" τρόπο έγινε 50! Απορώ τι σκ@τ@ έχουν ανακοινώσει, αφού ακόμα κανένας πάροχος δε δίνει Vectoring και οι καμπίνες της WIND στην Καλαμάτα, δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί...

----------


## Panos7escape

> Μπήκα στο site τους που έχει και χάρτη διαθεσιμότητας αλλά δυστυχώς δεν παρέχονται αυτές οι ταχύτητες στη διεύθυνση μου. Περίεργο γιατί περιμετρικά έχω ένα σωρό νέες καμπίνες της Wind συν τα έργα που έκαναν τα οποία πέρασαν εμπρός και από το δικό μου στενό (όχι όμως μέσα σε αυτό).


Να υποθεσω οτι εισαι καπου καλλιθεα? :Razz:  :Razz: 
Το ιδιο και εδω περιμενουμε να ενεργοποιηθουν οι καμπινες WIND να δουμε ποσο θα μας πουλαει ο οτε τον fiber!

----------


## sakels

και ολα γινονται voip φαινεται και απο δω...

https://www.wind.gr/files/1/Wind_v2/..._WEB_guide.pdf

----------


## nikgr

θα έχει ενδιαφέρον πλέον να δουμε τιμες και απο τους υπόλοιπους και κυρίως απ' τους παρόχους που δεν ξόδεψαν δεκάρα για vectoring και απλώς θα νοικιάζουν τις καμπίνες των αλλων.
Θέλω να πιστεύω οτι κάτι καλύτερο θα κάνουν σε τιμη κυρίως στη 200αρα που ειναι ακριβη

----------


## gzam

Τελικα ρε παίδες έχει βρει κανεις διαθεσιμότητα στα 100 η 200?

----------


## Hetfield

> θα έχει ενδιαφέρον πλέον να δουμε τιμες και απο τους υπόλοιπους και κυρίως απ' τους παρόχους που δεν ξόδεψαν δεκάρα για vectoring και απλώς θα νοικιάζουν τις καμπίνες των αλλων.
> Θέλω να πιστεύω οτι κάτι καλύτερο θα κάνουν σε τιμη κυρίως στη 200αρα που ειναι ακριβη


Μην περιμενεις πολλα.
Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης, πιστευω πως εχει αρχισει η αντιστροφη μετρηση για οσους εμειναν απ'εξω στις επενδυσεις στο δικτυο access.

Ο λογος ειναι απλος και πρακτικος.
OTE, Wind και Vodafone περα απο τις υπηρεσιες προς τους καταναλωτες, θα εχουν εσοδα κι απο το κομματι της χονδρικης στο access, οποτε θα εχουν την επιλογη (για τη διαθεση δεν ξερω) να συμπιεσουν περισσοτερο τις τιμες. 
Cyta και Forthnet καταγραφουν ζημιες, οποτε θα εξαναγκαστουν ειτε σε συγχωνευση ειτε σε κλεισιμο.

----------


## ThReSh

> Cyta και Forthnet καταγραφουν ζημιες, οποτε θα εξαναγκαστουν ειτε σε συγχωνευση ειτε σε κλεισιμο.


H Cyta λογικά θα έχει πουληθεί μέχρι τότε. Η Forthnet άγνωστο ποιο θα ψηθεί να την αγοράσει με τόσα χρέη...

----------


## Sovjohn

> H Cyta λογικά θα έχει πουληθεί μέχρι τότε. Η Forthnet άγνωστο ποιο θα ψηθεί να την αγοράσει με τόσα χρέη...


Η forthnet πρακτικά ή πρέπει να κουρέψει χρέη (σημαντικά) ή αν μείνει ως έχει πρέπει να ενδιαφερθεί φραγκάτος όμιλος εξωτερικού και να τα αναδιαρθρώσει ως το 2050+  :Razz: 

Θεωρώ ότι οι τράπεζες (στις οποίες ανήκει σε αυτή τη φάση πρακτικά) δε θέλουν να πάρουν 0 από τα χρήματά τους πίσω οπότε θα προχωρήσουν βάση των προτάσεων από επενδυτικούς συμβούλους, όπως συνήθως γίνεται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

----------


## DJ THEO

Aυτο φανταζομαι θα γινεται μονο στα καφαο που εχει αναλαβει η wind??

----------


## jap

Στα ελαχιστότατα από αυτά που έχουν πρόβλεψη για FTTH. 260 καφάου συνολικά σε 10 Α/Κ. Προς το παρόν...

----------


## nnn

Άτιμη πείνα

- - - Updated - - -

800.000 γραμμές σήμερα, 20% της Ελλάδας.

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν σύμφωνα με την Wind, οι ταχύτητες 100 και 200, είναι ονομαστικά εγγυημένες
μέχρι τα 350 μέτρα από το ΚΑΦΑΟ.

----------


## Iris07

> Άτιμη πείνα


Μμμ! .. βρες που είναι ο γενικός για το ρεύμα.. κατέβασε τον.. και μέχρι να τον σηκώσουν ξέρεις..  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

Το router είναι το Technicolor

----------


## mephisto

Bλεπω κ τηλεοραση με αναμενο το λαμπακι? :Embarassed:

----------


## nnn

> Bλεπω κ τηλεοραση με αναμενο το λαμπακι?


Ναι, σύντομα τα πακετάκια Novasports κλπ.

----------


## emeliss

> Το router είναι το Technicolor


Το τερματικό GPON δεν το είχαν εκεί;

----------


## nnn

> Το τερματικό GPON δεν το είχαν εκεί;


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ναι. PON είναι και η τεχνολογία οπτικών που βάζουν.

----------


## ThReSh

> Το router είναι το Technicolor


Σε ποια πακέτα vdsl/fiber το δίνουν? Σε όλα ή μόνο σε 100 και 200?

----------


## nnn

> Σε ποια πακέτα vdsl/fiber το δίνουν? Σε όλα ή μόνο σε 100 και 200?


Σίγουρα στα 100, 200, δεν ξέρω για το 50αρι.

----------


## spyridop

> Σίγουρα στα 100, 200, δεν ξέρω για το 50αρι.


Στο *50αρι* δίνουν το *ZTE ZXHN H168N 3.1*
https://www.wind.gr/files/1/wind_v2/...VDSL_H168N.pdf
ή το *Technicolor TG788v v3* (Voip) 
https://www.wind.gr/files/1/Wind_v2/...V_V3_guide.pdf

Στο *100αρι* το *Technicolor TG789vac v2* (Voip)
https://www.wind.gr/files/1/Wind_v2/..._WEB_guide.pdf

Στο *200αρι* το προαναφερθέν Technicolor TG789vac v2
ή το *Technicolor DGA4130* (Voip)
https://www.wind.gr/files/1/Wind_v2/...4130_guide.pdf

- - - Updated - - -

Και τα user guides:

*Technicolor TG788v v3
*
https://www.wind.gr/files/1/Wind_v2/...2.0_public.pdf


*Technicolor TG789vac v2
*
https://www.wind.gr/files/1/Wind_v2/...2.0_public.pdf


*Technicolor DGA4130
*
https://www.wind.gr/files/1/Wind_v2/...1.0_public.pdf

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Η τιμή της 200αρας είναι απαγορευτικά υψηλη, πιο υψηλή ακόμη και από του ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν παίξει στο 50αρικο (έστω βγαζοντας τα 1500 λεπτά προς κινητά, αν και αυτό πάει αντιθετα προς την αυξηση του ARPU) , την κόβω χλωμή τη Wind.

Τιμές για FTTH δε θα βγάλει; εκείνο το σχέδιο για FTTH στη Νέα Σμύρνη τί απέγινε;

----------


## leoin

> Στο *50αρι* δίνουν το *ZTE ZXHN H168N 3.1*
> https://www.wind.gr/files/1/wind_v2/...VDSL_H168N.pdf
> ή το *Technicolor TG788v v3* (Voip) 
> https://www.wind.gr/files/1/Wind_v2/...V_V3_guide.pdf
> 
> Στο *100αρι* το *Technicolor TG789vac v2* (Voip)
> https://www.wind.gr/files/1/Wind_v2/..._WEB_guide.pdf
> 
> Στο *200αρι* το προαναφερθέν Technicolor TG789vac v2
> ...


Τα 2 τελευταία με  5 GHz IEEE802.11ac wireless, ενδιαφερον για modem παρόχου

----------


## ThReSh

> Σίγουρα στα 100, 200, δεν ξέρω για το 50αρι.


Γμτ κι ήθελα να ζητήσω router, από ότι φαίνεται στο 50αρι θα δίνουν το μικρότερο μοντέλο της Technicolor.  :Sad: 




> εκείνο το σχέδιο για FTTH στη Νέα Σμύρνη τί απέγινε;


Της Forthnet? Έμεινε στο πιλοτικό, με χρήστες μετρημένους στα δάχτυλα...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Της Forthnet? Έμεινε στο πιλοτικό, με χρήστες μετρημένους στα δάχτυλα...


Της Wind για τη νότια πλευρά της Νέας Σμύρνης. Ειχε κυκλοφορήσει κάπου και ενας χαρτης μελλοντικής καλύψης. Αν τον εχεις κανείς εύκαιρο, του είμαι υπόχρεος.

----------


## Iris07

Παιδιά για δείτε κάτι!!  :Blink: 

*Αλλάξανε οι ημερομηνίες για τις περιοχές της Wind ???*  :Blink: 

Καλαμάτα (2017/Q4) ok..

*Η Αθήνα που πήγαινε ως (2019/Q2) τώρα τελειώνει λέει (2018/Q4) !!!*  :Blink: 

Και όλο το χρονοδιάγραμμα τελειώνει (2019/Q3)

https://www.windwholesale.gr/el/web/...lesale/network

Έλα ρε Wind.. κάνε το θαύμα σου!!

----------


## nnn

γμτ η καμπίνα είναι έτοιμη, αλλά περιμένουμε τον ΤΟΞΟΤΗ για το ρεύμα.

Η ενεργοποίηση θα γίνεται εντός 15 ημερών.

----------


## Sovjohn

> γμτ η καμπίνα είναι έτοιμη, αλλά περιμένουμε τον ΤΟΞΟΤΗ για το ρεύμα.
> 
> Η ενεργοποίηση θα γίνεται εντός 15 ημερών.


 Εγώ δεν έχω ιδέα αν έχει πάρει ρεύμα ή όχι, θεωρώ πως όχι γιατί μέσα στο καλοκαίρι μπήκε... Και δεν έχει δώσει υπηρεσίες η vodafone για να τσεκάρω και σ' αυτήν αν μου βγάζει καμιά διαθεσιμότητα 100 Mbps!

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, μπορεί να κάνει καλά την δουλειά της η Wind, αλλά είναι και αυτό!

Ωρεε... άντε να κάνουμε και εμείς εδώ Α/Κ Πατήσια γιορτές του Χρόνου!!!

Να αρχίσουμε να ανάβουμε λαμπάδες ??  :Razz:

----------


## makhs

Με τετοιες τιμες παντως (προσωπικη γνωμη) του χρονου με βλεπω να βαζω μια 50 viper, γιατι ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα Αρη για τηλεφωνα αστικα υπεραστικα δωρεαν ιντερνετ και ενα κινητο 62 ευρω το μηνα. Γιατι οπως ελεγε και ο Βεγγος  12χ62=744.
Για κατσε βρε Wind θελεις ενα μηνιατικο για να μου παρεχεις κατι που τοσα χρονια το πληρωνα και δεν το ειχα  με ενα "εως" και οτι κατσει; Ε τωρα θα περιμενω εγω εως να πεσουν οι τιμες.

Υ.Γ Αγαπητη καμπινα, θα περναω να βλεπω τι κανεις που και που αλλωστε γειτονοι ειμαστε.

----------


## tigra23

> Με τετοιες τιμες παντως (προσωπικη γνωμη) του χρονου με βλεπω να βαζω μια 50 viper, γιατι ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα Αρη για τηλεφωνα αστικα υπεραστικα δωρεαν ιντερνετ και ενα κινητο 62 ευρω το μηνα. Γιατι οπως ελεγε και ο Βεγγος  12χ62=744.
> Για κατσε βρε Wind θελεις ενα μηνιατικο για να μου παρεχεις κατι που τοσα χρονια το πληρωνα και δεν το ειχα  με ενα "εως" και οτι κατσει; Ε τωρα θα περιμενω εγω εως να πεσουν οι τιμες.
> 
> Υ.Γ Αγαπητη καμπινα, θα περναω να βλεπω τι κανεις που και που αλλωστε γειτονοι ειμαστε.


Πιστεύω μέσα στο χρόνο η 30άρα να πέσει στα ~25 ευρώ.

----------


## makhs

Tigra23 πιστευω θα εχει να κανει με την αντιδραση του κοσμου το θεμα τιμης. 
Αν με τον καινουργιο χρονο δεν πουλησουν θα αναγκαστουν να ριξουν τιμες.
Επισης 30αρα δεν υπαρχει στην Wind

----------


## vaskor

Την Καλλιθέα την έδιναν Q4 2017  και τώρα Q1 2018. Όλο το καλοκαίρι πέταγαν χαρταετό και μόνο από τον Οκτώβρη και δώθε τους έπιασε πρεμούρα να στήσουν καμπίνες. .. Δε μας τα λέει καλά.

----------


## aiolos.01

Ακόμα να βγει ανακοίνωση για αλλαγή τιμής στο 200αρι;  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Και να βγει, που υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα; Λογικά πάντως δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν τόσο εύκολα και γρήγορα τιμές αφού πλέον έχουν και χονδρική που ελέγχεται.

----------


## MIKU

Ξέρουμε τι περιθώρια κέρδους έχουν;Δηλαδη πόσο είναι η χονδρική από οτε, και από wind σε οτε;

----------


## emeliss

Η χονδρική στην πρόσβαση υπάρχει αλλά είναι μέρος του συνολικού κόστους. Την απάντηση στο ερώτημα σου την έχει η μόνο η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Iris07

Τις βάζω και εδώ την νέα λίστα με τις ημερομηνίες..

- Όπως φαίνεται το 2018 η Wind θα ρίξει το βάρος της κυρίως σε όλη την Αττική πλέον.

*- ΑΡΓΟΛΙΔΑΣ*
        ΝΕΑ ΚΙΟΣ (2019/Q3)

*- ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑΣ*
        ΜΕΓΑΛΟΠΟΛΗ (2019/Q3)

*- ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ*
        ΑΓ. ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΡΕΝΤΗΣ/ΝΙΚΑΙΑ/ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (2017/Q4)
        ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑ/ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ/ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ/ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ/ΜΟΣΧΑΤΟ (2018/Q1)
        ΑΓ. ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ/ΑΙΓΑΛΕΩ/ΧΑΪΔΑΡΙ (2018/Q2)
        ΑΓ. ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΙ/ΙΛΙΟΝ/ΤΑΥΡΟΣ (2018/Q3)
ΑΘΗΝΑ/ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ/ΡΑΦΗΝΑ (2018/Q4)

*- ΗΛΕΙΑΣ*
        ΑΜΑΛΙΑΔΑ (2019/Q3)

*- ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ*
        ΓΑΖΙ/ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ (2019/Q2)

*- ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ*
        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ/ΕΥΟΣΜΟΣ/ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ/ΜΕΝΕΜΕΝΗ (2019/Q1)
        ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗ/ΠΟΛΙΧΝΗ/ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ/ΣΥΚΙΕΣ (2019/Q1)

*- ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟΥ*
        ΑΣΣΟΣ/ΒΕΛΟ/ΒΟΧΑΪΚΟ/ΒΡΑΧΑΤΙ/ΔΙΑΣΤΑΥΡΩΣΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ (2019/Q3)
        ΖΕΥΓΟΛΑΤΕΙΟ/ΚΑΤΩ ΔΙΜΗΝΙΟ/ΚΙΑΤΟ/ΚΟΚΚΩΝΙ/ΛΕΧΑΙΟ (2019/Q3)
        ΛΟΥΤΡΑΚΙ/ΜΠΟΛΑΤΙ/ΝΕΡΑΝΤΖΑ/ΠΕΡΙΓΙΑΛΙ (2019/Q3)

*- ΛΑΡΙΣΑΣ*
        ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΙ/ΛΑΡΙΣΑ/ΝΕΑ ΣΜΥΡΝΗ/ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ (2018/Q2)
        ΤΥΡΝΑΒΟΣ (2018/Q3)

*- ΜΕΣΣΗΝΙΑΣ*
        ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ (2017/Q4)
        ΑΙΘΑΙΑ/ΑΚΟΒΙΤΙΚΑ/ΘΟΥΡΙΑ/ΜΠΟΥΡΝΙΑΣ (2018/Q1)
        ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ ΒΕΡΓΑΣ/ΣΠΕΡΧΟΓΕΙΑ (2018/Q1)
        ΚΥΠΑΡΙΣΣΙΑ (2019/Q3)

----------


## jap

Αφού έκανες τον κόπο να σχολιάσω για την περιοχή μας ότι φαίνεται να παραδίδεται νωρίτερα από το αρχικό πλάνο. Ενώ ήταν μοιρασμένη η Νίκαια σε 2017/Q4 και 2018/Q1 τώρα αναφέρεται μόνο το πρώτο. Ρεαλιστικότατο αν κρίνω από την πορεία (και μέχρι τώρα ταχύτητα) των έργων στη γειτονιά και όπου αλλού έχω δει στα πέριξ. 

Αν δείτε λίγο πάνε στην Αττική τις περιοχές με τη σειρά, δουλεύοντας παράλληλα σε Μεσσηνία και αργότερα και Λάρισα και μετά πιάνουν Θεσσαλονίκη, Ηράκλειο και όλες τις άλλες περιοχές. Μπορεί να είδαν και στην πράξη ότι δεν έχει νόημα να παρατούν μια περιοχή στη μέση και να επανέρχονται αργότερα και να πηγαινοέρχονται τα συνεργεία. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατά πόσο δεσμευτικό είναι όλο αυτό και μένουν και τα τελικά στάδια, ηλεκτροδοτήσεις κ.λπ.

----------


## Iris07

Και εμάς, Αθήνα - Α/Κ Πατήσια από 2019 μας φέρανε 6 μήνες νωρίτερα τώρα!!

Έλααααα πάμε Wind !!   :Clap:

----------


## jap

Στο κέντρο Πατησίων έχετε κι από τους λίγους τυχερούς που θα πάρουν FTTH  :One thumb up:

----------


## Iris07

Ναι.. έτσι λένε!
και όλα τα άλλα για G.Fast!

Εμένα με έχουν για G.Fast.. άντε να δούμε..  :Razz: 
Είμαι στα ~ 60 μέτρα..

----------


## nnn

Οι τυχόν καθυστερήσεις, οφείλονται σε κολλήματα των τοπικών αρχόντων, σύμφωνα με όσα μας είπαν χτες.

----------


## jap

Δηλαδή ο δικός μας δήμαρχος, εκεί που επέμενε με τα αυλάκια και το φρεζάρισμα ξύπνησε ένα πρωί κι έγινε ξαφνικά πρωτοπόρος... Και τελευταίος στην Αττική και καταϊδρωμένος ακολουθεί ο Καμίνης (πείτε τον ό,τι θέτε αλλά τεχνοφοβικός και οπισθοδρομικός δεν είναι) και έπεται ο Μπουτάρης. Δεν βγάζει νόημα. 

Δεν φαίνεται να σχετίζονται όλα αυτά με τους τοπικούς άρχοντες, μάλλον επέλεξαν να ξεμπερδεύουν με τις πιο μεγάλες και δύσκολες περιοχές πρώτα (Νίκαια και Καλλιθέα έχουν τις περισσότερες προς αναβάθμιση καμπίνες για τη Wind), μετά την υπόλοιπη Αττική και τελευταία την επαρχία, για να μη μοιράζονται και τα συνεργεία.

----------


## MIKU

Ενεργοποιήθηκε κανείς εδώ;;Στου οτε ήδη 3-4 άτομα ενεργοποιήθηκαν.

----------


## Iris07

Μήπως έχει να κάνει και εδώ τελικά με το πόσο γρήγορα βγαίνουν και οι άδειες για τα σκαψίματα ??

(Έχω διαβάσει τι τραβάει η Inalan π.χ)

Εδώ παλιότερα έβλεπα πολλές ανακοινώσεις..

*Περιφέρεια Αττικής - Αιτήσεις Εργασιών Εσκαφής Παρόχων..*
http://www.patt.gov.gr/site/index.ph...id=293&lang=el

Αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν τελικά τις βάζουν όλες εκεί..

----------


## nnn

Είναι θέμα αδειών, τώρα αν ο δήμος δίνει το οκ και καθυστερεί άλλη υπηρεσία, δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## psolord

> 42€ το κατοστάρι, μια χαρά.


Εγω πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι η τιμή για το 100άρι είναι 54 ευρώ!  :onetooth: 

Επίσης για τις νέες γραμμές περνάμε υποχρεωτικά σε VoiP. 

Nope ευχαριστώ δε θα πάρω. Ούτε έχω διάθεση να κάνω άνω κάτω το σπίτι με νέες καλωδιώσεις (γιατί τώρα μόνο το PSTN μπορεί να δουλέψει), ούτε να πληρώνω +22 ευρώ από τα 32 που δίνω τώρα για το 50άρι.

Η 50αρα κατεβάζει 22GB την ώρα. Είναι αρκετά καλό πιστεύω.

----------


## ThReSh

Αργά ή γρήγορα όμως θα αλλάξουμε όλοι σε VoIP.

----------


## nnn

> Εγω πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι η τιμή για το 100άρι είναι 54 ευρώ! 
> 
> Επίσης για τις νέες γραμμές περνάμε υποχρεωτικά σε VoiP. 
> 
> Nope ευχαριστώ δε θα πάρω. Ούτε έχω διάθεση να κάνω άνω κάτω το σπίτι με νέες καλωδιώσεις (γιατί τώρα μόνο το PSTN μπορεί να δουλέψει), ούτε να πληρώνω +22 ευρώ από τα 32 που δίνω τώρα για το 50άρι.
> 
> Η 50αρα κατεβάζει 22GB την ώρα. Είναι αρκετά καλό πιστεύω.


Η online τιμή είναι 42€, ποιός σου είπε παραπάνω ?

----------


## tiatrou

> Η online τιμή είναι 42€, ποιός σου είπε παραπάνω ?


  Εγώ online μόνο 49,5€ βρίσκω. Δεν υπάρχει άλλη δυνατότητα.

----------


## MIKU

https://wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idioti/st...fiber-100-plus

----------


## makhs

Ελεγχος διαθεσιμοτητας στην wind αλλαξε απο το να βαζεις τηλεφωνικο αριθμο αν εισαι συνδρομητης, και τωρα μονο με την διευθυνση μπορεις να κανεις ελεγχο.
Αν και φαινεται οτι δεν δουλευει ουτε αυτο.

----------


## MIKU

Εμένα δούλεψε πριν λίγο.

----------


## ice

Ακομα προβληματικο ειναι το search για διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## nnn

> Ελεγχος διαθεσιμοτητας στην wind αλλαξε απο το να βαζεις τηλεφωνικο αριθμο αν εισαι συνδρομητης, και τωρα μονο με την διευθυνση μπορεις να κανεις ελεγχο.
> Αν και φαινεται οτι δεν δουλευει ουτε αυτο.


Το συζητούσαμε χτες στην παρουσίαση και μας είπε πως δίνει πιο σωστά αποτελέσματα η διεύθυνση.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγώ online μόνο 49,5€ βρίσκω. Δεν υπάρχει άλλη δυνατότητα.


Στο site της Wind ή του ΟΤΕ?  :Razz:

----------


## tiatrou

> Στο site της Wind ή του ΟΤΕ?


  Αμάν, μπερδεύτικα!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Παρακολυθώ πολλά thread ταυτόχρονα, γι αυτό έγραψα εδώ, αυτό το άσχετο.

----------


## psolord

> Αργά ή γρήγορα όμως θα αλλάξουμε όλοι σε VoIP.


Σαφως, αλλα θα προτιμησω το αργοτερα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η online τιμή είναι 42€, ποιός σου είπε παραπάνω ?


Απο το 13800. Δε θα εχω τελη συνδεσης ομως.

Δηλαδη γλυτωνω τα 70 αλλα θα πληρωσω +288, 24Χ12 πανω στη διετια.

Δε πειραζει μια χαρα ειμαι. Μην ειμαι αχαριστος. Ακομα και η 50αρα το 95% του χρονου καθεται. Να βαλω 100αρα να καθεται το 97,50) του χρονου;  :Razz:  Πιο πολυ το upload με ενοιαζε, για το Youtube αλλα εδω την παλευα με το 1mbit, τα 5 μου φαινονται λουκουμι.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Το συζητούσαμε χτες στην παρουσίαση και μας είπε πως δίνει πιο σωστά αποτελέσματα η διεύθυνση.


Με σταθερό τηλέφωνο, η WIND μου έδειχνε έως 50 Mbps. Με διεύθυνση μου έδειχνε έως 100 Mbps! 

Στο site του ΟΤΕ με διεύθυνση, μου έδειχνε έως 50 και οι καμπίνες στην περιοχή είναι του ΟΤΕ...  :Blink:   :Crazy:

----------


## MIKU

Πρέπει να ρίξει την τιμή στο 200.

----------


## nnn

> Με σταθερό τηλέφωνο, η WIND μου έδειχνε έως 50 Mbps. Με διεύθυνση μου έδειχνε έως 100 Mbps! 
> 
> Στο site του ΟΤΕ με διεύθυνση, μου έδειχνε έως 50 και οι καμπίνες στην περιοχή είναι του ΟΤΕ...


Φυσιολογικό. Δεν υπάρχει ενιαία βάση διευθύνσεων, τηλέφωνων κλπ για αυτό. Ακόμα και την κάλυψη, την περνάνε με το χέρι, από τις ανακοινώσεις των εταιριών.

----------


## RedRock

27€ το μήνα με 50/10 και με δωρεάν σταθερό και με 2 ώρες ομιλία στο καρτοκινητό μου. δε βλέπω πώς θα με δελεάσουν να ανέβω σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.

----------


## prince72

> 27€ το μήνα με 50/10 και με δωρεάν σταθερό και με 2 ώρες ομιλία στο καρτοκινητό μου. δε βλέπω πώς θα με δελεάσουν να ανέβω σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.


Περνεις απο κεντρο η απο KV?
Πως περνεις 10 upload?

----------


## emeliss

Από αστικό. Και να ήθελε υψηλότερες ταχύτητες δεν θα του έδιναν.

----------


## vivas

Καλησπερα εκανα ελεγχο διαθεσημοτητας της WIND στην περιοχη μου καλαμαρια θεσσαλονικης και μου δινει την επιλογη μεχρι 200
κοστος 85 ευρω/μηνα
Αντιθετα ο οτε δεν υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα αλλα μεχρι 50 
ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -

200 Mbps
20 Mbps Upload

Απεριόριστες
αστικές & υπεραστικές κλήσεις

1500'
προς εθνικά κινητά

1500'
προς WIND/Q κινητά

Δωρεάν Router
WIND Fiber 200 Plus
85.00
62.00* / μήνα
Μίλησε δωρεάν με έναν

----------


## nnn

Η χονδρική διάθεση θα ξεκινήσει την άλλη βδομάδα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## prince72

> Από αστικό. Και να ήθελε υψηλότερες ταχύτητες δεν θα του έδιναν.


Τα 50/10 μια χαρα ειναι. Αναρωτιεμε γιατι εχουν 10 upload οταν δινουν απο αστικο? 
Τα 5 upload ειναι λιγα γενικα. Δεν θα μπορουσαν να το κανουν 10 και απο KV

----------


## nnn

Η τιμή είναι 62€ για 24μηνο συμβόλαιο.

----------


## mike_871

> Η τιμή είναι 62€ για 24μηνο συμβόλαιο.


59 ο οτε

----------


## nnn

> 59 ο οτε


Πόσοι θα βάλουμε 200αρι?

----------


## mike_871

> Πόσοι θα βάλουμε 200αρι?


5% μπορει να λεω και πολλα

----------


## Sicario

Δωστε cott on fiber στο λαο

----------


## tigra23

> Πόσοι θα βάλουμε 200αρι?


Έχει κανείς ιδέα πόσα θα πιάνεις με το 200αρι. Είμαι στα 50 μέτρα από την καμπίνα και κανείς άλλος δεν έχει βάλει VDSL2 και έχω attainable 116mbps. Άντε αν κατεβάσουν πολύ το SNR να πάει στα 140-150. Δεν νομίζω ότι πάνω από 150 θα δουν πολλοί με το 17a profile. Ελπίζω να βάλουν 35b ή G.fast κάρτες αλλά δεν το βλέπω για την ώρα. Από του χρόνου ίσως.

----------


## MIKU

Η WIND λέει ότι είναι διαθέσιμο σε 800.000 νοικοκιρια.Ο ΟΤΕ λέει 2,7 εκ.Τι γίνεται;;Μήπως η WIND δε δώσει με χονδρική, αλλά μόνο σε περιοχές με δικές της καμπίνες;
http://www.protothema.gr/technology/...s-eos-200mbps/

----------


## prince72

> Έχει κανείς ιδέα πόσα θα πιάνεις με το 200αρι. Είμαι στα 50 μέτρα από την καμπίνα και κανείς άλλος δεν έχει βάλει VDSL2 και έχω attainable 116mbps. Άντε αν κατεβάσουν πολύ το SNR να πάει στα 140-150. Δεν νομίζω ότι πάνω από 150 θα δουν πολλοί με το 17a profile. Ελπίζω να βάλουν 35b ή G.fast κάρτες αλλά δεν το βλέπω για την ώρα. Από του χρόνου ίσως.


Και εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως θα δωσουν 200Mbits. Δεν νομιζω οτι οι καρτες που βαζουν υποστιριζουν 35b η gfast.
Ακομα αμφιβαλω εαν μεταβουν σε 30 προφιλ γιατι δεν ειναι συμβατο με το vectoring ενω το 35 ειναι μιας και ειναι πολλαπλασιο.
Τωρα εαν βαλουν και αλλες dslam καρτες στα KV που να υποστηριζουν 35b η gfast ειναι κατι που δεν το γνωριζω αλλα απο θεμα κοστους
ποσοι σε μια γειτονια να θελουν 200mbits ωστε να παει ο οτε η η wind να βαλουν extra dslam καρτα
και να ειναι στα πρωτα 100 μετρα απο την καμπινα????? Εδω ειναι το μεγαλο ερωτημα.

----------


## makhs

> Και εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως θα δωσουν 200Mbits. Δεν νομιζω οτι οι καρτες που βαζουν υποστιριζουν 35b η gfast.
> Ακομα αμφιβαλω εαν μεταβουν σε 30 προφιλ γιατι δεν ειναι συμβατο με το vectoring ενω το 35 ειναι μιας και ειναι πολλαπλασιο.
> Τωρα εαν βαλουν και αλλες dslam καρτες στα KV που να υποστηριζουν 35b η gfast ειναι κατι που δεν το γνωριζω αλλα απο θεμα κοστους
> ποσοι σε μια γειτονια να θελουν 200mbits ωστε να παει ο οτε η η wind να βαλουν extra dslam καρτα
> και να ειναι στα πρωτα 100 μετρα απο την καμπινα????? Εδω ειναι το μεγαλο ερωτημα.


G.fast θα μπουν σε μερικες καμπινες  αλλα τελος 2018-2019Q2
G.fast is a digital subscriber line (DSL) protocol standard for local loops shorter than 500 m, with performance targets between 150 Mbit/s and 1 Gbit/s, depending on loop length.[1] High speeds are only achieved over very short loops. Although G.fast was initially designed for loops shorter than 250 meters, Sckipio in early 2015 demonstrated G.fast delivering speeds over 100 Mbit/s nearly 500 meters and the EU announced a research project.[2]

To Vplus υποστηριζει μεχρι 300Mbits σε προφιλ 35b σε αποσταση μεχρι 250 μετρα. Vplus ειναι οι περισσοτερες καμπινες που εχουν μπει μεχρι τωρα

Vplus is a technology to achieve higher speeds over existing VDSL2 networks. It was developed by Alcatel-Lucent and standardised in November 2015 in ITU G.993.2 Amendment 1 as VDSL2 profile 35b.[2] It promises to deliver speeds of up to 300 Mbit/s downstream and 100 Mbit/s upstream on loops shorter than 250 m. On longer loops, Vplus falls back to VDSL2 17a vectoring performance.[7] Vplus uses the same tone spacing as VDSL2 17a to allow vectoring across Vplus (35b) and 17a lines, and thus mixed deployments and a smooth introduction of Vplus.[7]

Πηγες: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.fast
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL

----------


## prince72

> G.fast θα μπουν σε μερικες καμπινες  αλλα τελος 2018-2019Q2
> G.fast is a digital subscriber line (DSL) protocol standard for local loops shorter than 500 m, with performance targets between 150 Mbit/s and 1 Gbit/s, depending on loop length.[1] High speeds are only achieved over very short loops. Although G.fast was initially designed for loops shorter than 250 meters, Sckipio in early 2015 demonstrated G.fast delivering speeds over 100 Mbit/s nearly 500 meters and the EU announced a research project.[2]
> 
> To Vplus υποστηριζει μεχρι 300Mbits σε προφιλ 35b σε αποσταση μεχρι 250 μετρα. Vplus ειναι οι περισσοτερες καμπινες που εχουν μπει μεχρι τωρα
> 
> Vplus is a technology to achieve higher speeds over existing VDSL2 networks. It was developed by Alcatel-Lucent and standardised in November 2015 in ITU G.993.2 Amendment 1 as VDSL2 profile 35b.[2] It promises to deliver speeds of up to 300 Mbit/s downstream and 100 Mbit/s upstream on loops shorter than 250 m. On longer loops, Vplus falls back to VDSL2 17a vectoring performance.[7] Vplus uses the same tone spacing as VDSL2 17a to allow vectoring across Vplus (35b) and 17a lines, and thus mixed deployments and a smooth introduction of Vplus.[7]
> 
> Πηγες: 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.fast
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL


300mbit se 300 σε 250 μετρα δεν βγαινουν. Αυτα ειναι θεωρητικα νουμερα και με καλα καλωδια. Αντε να βγουνε στα 150 μετρα.
και 200mbit σε 150 μετρα.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ο Οτε στην ανακοινωση για επισημη διαθεση 100αρας και 200αρας κανει λογο για supervectoring....αρα μιλαμε για 35b vectored στις 200αρες



Εγω που ειμαι στα 450μ καλωδιακο μηκος περιπου ανετα θα εχω 200+ aggregate....πχ 200/20...δλδ 200+20=220 aggregate

To οφελος του καθολικου vectoring ειναι τεραστιο καθως οσο μεταφερονται οι νεοι πελατες στις καμπινες δεν θα πεφτουν οι ταχυτητες οπως γινεται στην Αγγλια...εκει αναγκαστηνε να δωσουνε 3db SNR  γιατι το crosstalk παει συνεφο στις καμπινες

----------


## prince72

> Ο Οτε στην ανακοινωση για επισημη διαθεση 100αρας και 200αρας κανει λογο για supervectoring....αρα μιλαμε για 35b vectored στις 200αρες
> 
> 
> 
> Εγω που ειμαι στα 450μ καλωδιακο μηκος περιπου ανετα θα εχω 200+ aggregate....πχ 200/20...δλδ 200+20=220 aggregate
> 
> To οφελος του καθολικου vectoring ειναι τεραστιο καθως οσο μεταφερονται οι νεοι πελατες στις καμπινες δεν θα πεφτουν οι ταχυτητες οπως γινεται στην Αγγλια...εκει αναγκαστηνε να δωσουνε 3db SNR  γιατι το crosstalk παει συνεφο στις καμπινες


Η ποιοτητα των καλωδιων στην ελλαδα ειναι πολυ χαλια. Ειδικα η πλεξουδα που καταληγη στο καφαο. Καλο και το supervectoring οπου στην ουσια ειναι το vectoring στο 35b profil αλλα εχω την εντυπωση
οτι δεν προκειτε να πιασουμε σε γενικες γραμμες αυτες τις ταχυτητες. Μερικοι μπορει να το πιασουν αλλα θα αρχισουμε τα παζαρεματα και τις αλλαγες στο profile καθε τρις και λιγο
Εγω ειμαι στο Τοροντο και οι οπτικες ερχονται στο σπιτι αρκετες φορες οπως τα κανονικα καλωδια. Δηλαδη απο κολωνα σε κολωνα και σπαει σε διπλανα σπιτια.
Ετσι ειναι πολυ ευκολο και φτηνο να δωσεις fiber to the home απο το να βαζεις gfast καρτες η οποιες δεν πρεπει να περνουν πανω απο 48 συνδρομητες η μια.
Καποια στιγμη λογο των κακων καλωδιων ο οτε θα αναγκαστει να περασει καινουργια καλωδια οποτε δεν βλεπω το λογο να μην περνανε οπτικες κολονατα και απο σπιτι σε σπιτι.
Για να δουμε. Εγω νομιζω οτι βιαζονται για 200mbits. Εαν το service δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο τουλαχιστον σε ενα 80% σε αυτους που μπορουν να εχουν vdsl τοτε γιατι ολη αυτη η διαφημιση?
Εγω βλεπω τα στατιστικα ενος φιλου μου στον οποιο μολις ενεργοποιηθηκε το vectoring και το zyxel VMG8924 του εδειξε attainable rate 122Mbits και σιγουρα ειναι λιγοτερο απο 150 μετρα απο το KV
Συμφωνα με το γραφημα επρεπε να του εδειχνε περιπου 180Mbits. Και να σκευτητε οτι ειναι ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος ειναι δικο του το κτηριο εχει περασει ethernet στην πολυκατοικια του με σωστα Patch panels και ρεκλετες για τις γραμμες του οτε και παρολα αυτα το καλωδιο εξω απο το κτηριο ειναι χαλια.
Να επισημανω κατι οτι εδω η Bell Canada (τοπικος οτε) εβαλε vdsl dslam σε καθε γωνια του δρομου και το μεγαλυτερο προφιλ που δινει ειναι 50mbits.
Ανακοινωσαν οτι δεν θα επενδυσουν σε αλλη vdsl τεχνολογια γιατι τους βγαινει πιο ακριβη απο τα services που θελουν να δωσουν και πανε κατευθειαν σε fiber to the home
Λεω εγω μηπως κατι ξερουν?

----------


## uncharted

> 27€ το μήνα με 50/10 και με δωρεάν σταθερό και με 2 ώρες ομιλία στο καρτοκινητό μου. δε βλέπω πώς θα με δελεάσουν να ανέβω σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.


Ελα ντε! Γιατι να πας στα 100 και να δινεις €15 παραπανω? Ιδιο upload εχει η 100αρα (κακως!) και τα 50 ειναι υπεραρκετα για download.  :Thinking: 




> Και εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως θα δωσουν 200Mbits. Δεν νομιζω οτι οι καρτες που βαζουν υποστιριζουν 35b η gfast.
> Ακομα αμφιβαλω εαν μεταβουν σε 30 προφιλ γιατι δεν ειναι συμβατο με το vectoring ενω το 35 ειναι μιας και ειναι πολλαπλασιο.
> Τωρα εαν βαλουν και αλλες dslam καρτες στα KV που να υποστηριζουν 35b η gfast ειναι κατι που δεν το γνωριζω αλλα απο θεμα κοστους
> ποσοι σε μια γειτονια να θελουν 200mbits ωστε να παει ο οτε η η wind να βαλουν extra dslam καρτα
> και να ειναι στα πρωτα 100 μετρα απο την καμπινα????? Εδω ειναι το μεγαλο ερωτημα.


Το G.Fast απο καμπινα θα ειναι για λιγους, οπως ειναι σημερα το VDSL2 απο Α/Κ.

Υψηλες συχνοτητες, κοντινη αποσταση...

Για σωστο G.Fast θα χρειαστει FTTPdp τοπολογια, δηλαδη επιπλεον σκαψιματα.

http://www.mvmtel.com/efx-14-four-channel-g-fast-onu/




> Ο Οτε στην ανακοινωση για επισημη διαθεση 100αρας και 200αρας κανει λογο για supervectoring....αρα μιλαμε για 35b vectored στις 200αρες


Για δειτε εδω τι λεει περι supervectoring/35b:

http://gfastnews.com/index.php/90-r/...elayed-to-2019

Cosmote = DT

Μηπως γι' αυτο το 200αρι θα αργησει λιγο ακομα?  :Whistle: 




> To οφελος του καθολικου vectoring ειναι τεραστιο καθως οσο μεταφερονται οι νεοι πελατες στις καμπινες δεν θα πεφτουν οι ταχυτητες οπως γινεται στην Αγγλια...εκει αναγκαστηνε να δωσουνε 3db SNR γιατι το crosstalk παει συνεφο στις καμπινες


Ωραια ολα αυτα, αλλα εγω εχω απορια για ποια χρηση ακριβως βγαλανε το 30a που υπαρχει εδω και τοσα χρονια ως VDSL2 profile.

Ειναι για μονο για FTTB (πολυκατοικιες)? Εκει δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με την ελλειψη vectoring αν μιλαμε π.χ. για 16 διαμερισματα/γραμμες?

Non-vectoring DSLAM εχω δει μονο σε DPUs που υποστηριζουν μονο μια γραμμη, αρα μονο εκει δεν υπαρχει θεμα με crosstalk... απαξ και μπει εστω και δευτερη, αρχιζουν τα προβληματα.

Εντωμεταξυ υπαρχει και αυτο:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...L2_deployments

_"Päijät-Hämeen Puhelin started providing 100/64 Mbit/s VDSL2 subscriptions in 2007 Q1.

DNA Oy offers symmetric 100/100 Mbit/s VDSL2 connections at least in the Oulu area."_

Αυτοι πως δινουν 100αρες με τοσο μεγαλο upload εδω και μια δεκαετια? Προφανως μονο με 30a. Και με το crosstalk τι γινεται?




> Η ποιοτητα των καλωδιων στην ελλαδα ειναι πολυ χαλια. Ειδικα η πλεξουδα που καταληγη στο καφαο. Καλο και το supervectoring οπου στην ουσια ειναι το vectoring στο 35b profil αλλα εχω την εντυπωση
> οτι δεν προκειτε να πιασουμε σε γενικες γραμμες αυτες τις ταχυτητες. Μερικοι μπορει να το πιασουν αλλα θα αρχισουμε τα παζαρεματα και τις αλλαγες στο profile καθε τρις και λιγο
> Εγω ειμαι στο Τοροντο και οι οπτικες ερχονται στο σπιτι αρκετες φορες οπως τα κανονικα καλωδια. Δηλαδη απο κολωνα σε κολωνα και σπαει σε διπλανα σπιτια.
> Ετσι ειναι πολυ ευκολο και φτηνο να δωσεις fiber to the home απο το να βαζεις gfast καρτες η οποιες δεν πρεπει να περνουν πανω απο 48 συνδρομητες η μια.
> Καποια στιγμη λογο των κακων καλωδιων ο οτε θα αναγκαστει να περασει καινουργια καλωδια οποτε δεν βλεπω το λογο να μην περνανε οπτικες κολονατα και απο σπιτι σε σπιτι.
> Για να δουμε. Εγω νομιζω οτι βιαζονται για 200mbits. Εαν το service δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο τουλαχιστον σε ενα 80% σε αυτους που μπορουν να εχουν vdsl τοτε γιατι ολη αυτη η διαφημιση?
> Εγω βλεπω τα στατιστικα ενος φιλου μου στον οποιο μολις ενεργοποιηθηκε το vectoring και το zyxel VMG8924 του εδειξε attainable rate 122Mbits και σιγουρα ειναι λιγοτερο απο 150 μετρα απο το KV
> Συμφωνα με το γραφημα επρεπε να του εδειχνε περιπου 180Mbits. Και να σκευτητε οτι ειναι ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος ειναι δικο του το κτηριο εχει περασει ethernet στην πολυκατοικια του με σωστα Patch panels και ρεκλετες για τις γραμμες του οτε και παρολα αυτα το καλωδιο εξω απο το κτηριο ειναι χαλια.
> Να επισημανω κατι οτι εδω η Bell Canada (τοπικος οτε) εβαλε vdsl dslam σε καθε γωνια του δρομου και το μεγαλυτερο προφιλ που δινει ειναι 50mbits.
> ...


Με ολο τον σεβασμο, αλλα θεωρω οτι συγκρινεις ανομοιες περιπτωσεις.

Ο Καναδας ειναι σχετικα αραιοκατοικημενη χωρα, οποτε εχει καποιο νοημα αυτο με τις κολωνες (ετσι κανει και η Verizon στις ΗΠΑ). Ενδεχομενως να εχει νοημα και για χωρια στην Ελλαδα, οχι ομως για αστικες περιοχες. Εκει το μηκος του χαλκου απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ συνηθως ειναι μικρο.

Επισης, εσεις στον Καναδα εχετε πιο σοβαρα προβληματα με bandwidth caps, ετσι δεν ειναι?  :Smile:  Εμεις εδω δεν εχουμε τετοια (για ποσο ακομα δεν ξερω), με εξαιρεση το passive FTTH της Inalan.

Ο χαλκος εχει τεραστιο potential και δυσκολα θα εγκαταλειφθει εντελως:

https://www.semiwiki.com/forum/attac...nfographic.jpg
http://gfastnews.com/index.php/90-r/...24-and-848-mhz
https://www.assia-inc.com/terabit-dsl/

Δεν ειναι μονο οι καμπινες οπως βλεπεις, υπαρχει κι αλλο σταδιο εξελιξης μετα απο αυτες. Σαν την αναπτυξη των τριχοειδων αγγειων που ειπε και καποια ψυχη...

----------


## Collective_Soul

Στην Αμερικη και Καναδα τους αρμεγουν κανονικα με το cable internet+TV....data caps και αγιος ο θεος...εκτος απο τις περιοχες που υποστηριζεται google fiber και verzion fios
Τωρα με τον στρατηγο Trump θα καταργησουν και το Net Neutrality....αυτες ειναι τραγικες καταστασεις και εχει γινει πανικος στα φορουμ...θα σε βαζουν να πληρωνεις ξεχωριστα για Facebook και Youtube

Δεν υπηρχε ποτε μεγαλη δημοφιλια του adsl και vdsl στις Αμερικες.Βεβαια οταν εμεις ειχαμε dialup 33 Κbps μιλαγα με Αμερικανο που ειχε Cable 5Μbit...τοτε ομως δεν ειχανε caps λογικα

----------


## prince72

Να σου πω την αληθεια το προβλημα με το bandwidth caps το ειχαμε πριν 3-4 χρονια. Εγω στο σπιτι μου δεν εχω bandwidth cap εδω και τουλαχιστον 4 χρονια.
Στην αρχη η διαφορα στην τιμη ηταν μεγαλη (ι.ε 15$) για να παρεις unlimited. Τωρα η διαφορα εχει πεσει στα 5$ (ι.ε 3.7 ευρω) και τινι να εξαφανιστη.
Ολο και περισσοτεροι περνουν uniliited και πο περισσοτεροι providers δεν το διαφημιζουν ποια. Εγω παντως συγκρινω providers και πακετα unlimited παντα.
Να σου δωσω και ενα παραδειγμα. Τα πακατα που δεν ειναι unlimited εχουν limit 300Gb το μηνα (συνηθως τα μικρα ι.ε 30mbits) και καποια αλλα εχουν 500Gb.
Εγω με IPTV και να ειναι η τηλεοραση αρκετες ωρες την ημερα ανοιχτη και να μην κοιταω και να κανω διαφορα αλλα στον υπολογιστη με δυσκολια εφτανα τα 300gb το μηνα.
Φυσικα εαν καποιος εκανε torrent και κατεβασε ταινειες τα 300GB θα ηταν λιγα. Φυσικα σημερα απλα περνεις ενα unlimited (που ειναι και τα περισσοτερα) και τελειωνει η ιστορια.

Τωρα το θεμα με τις οπτικες απο κολονα σε κολονα θα διαφωνισω εδω. Οντως ο καναδας και η αμερικη ειναι αεροκατοικοιμενες και ισα ισα δεν θα συμφερε εδω τις εταιριες να τραβανε
οπτικες για ενα και μονο σπιτι στα 500 μετρα. Οσο ποιο πυκνοκατοικοιμενα εισαι τοσο συμφερη η οπτικη γιατι να συνδεσεις τα σπιτια σε οπτικη ειναι bus τυπου και οχι ενα προς ενα 
οπως ειναι το χαλκινο καλωδιο.
Το να σκαψεις απο την αλλη ειναι ακριβο αλλα εγω μιλαω να μεταφερεις την οπτικη απο κολονα σε κολονα και απο σπιτι σε σπιτι οπως ειναι στην ελλαδα (και εδω).
Ο Οτε στην ελλαδα εχει κανει προβλεψη και βαζει τα vdsl καφαο ανα 500 μετρα. Εαν θες για παραδειγμα να καλυψεις ενα στενο (ας υποθεσουμε σε ευθεια) απλα
βαζει στην κολονα ενα οπτικο καλωδιο (μπορει να εχει αρκετες οπτικες ινες) και το τραβαει σε μια ευθεια σπο κολονα σε κολονα. Το καλωδιο βρισκεται εξω απο καθε σπιτι.
Εαν ηθελε να το κανει με χαλκινο θα χρησιμοποιουσε αρκετα καλωδια γιατι η τοπολογια θα ηταν 1 προς ενα με το καφαο.
Δεν ξερω ποσο κανει το καλωδιο της οπτικης σημερα αλλα πιστευω οτι οι τιμες εχουν πεσει παρα μα παρα πολυ για τις οπτικες ενω τα μεταλλα στο χρηματιστιριο εχουν παρει την ανηφορα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην Αμερικη και Καναδα τους αρμεγουν κανονικα με το cable internet+TV....data caps και αγιος ο θεος...εκτος απο τις περιοχες που υποστηριζεται google fiber και verzion fios
> Τωρα με τον στρατηγο Trump θα καταργησουν και το Net Neutrality....αυτες ειναι τραγικες καταστασεις και εχει γινει πανικος στα φορουμ...θα σε βαζουν να πληρωνεις ξεχωριστα για Facebook και Youtube
> 
> Δεν υπηρχε ποτε μεγαλη δημοφιλια του adsl και vdsl στις Αμερικες.Βεβαια οταν εμεις ειχαμε dialup 33 Κbps μιλαγα με Αμερικανο που ειχε Cable 5Μbit...τοτε ομως δεν ειχανε caps λογικα


Σημερα οπως αναφερα το data caps δεν ειναι προβλημα. Ολοι οι providers εχουν unlimited πακετα με σχεδος ιδια λεφτα με καποιο ιδιο που δεν εχει unlimited (ισως η διαφορα να ειναι 5$)
Το προβλημα για μενα ειναι η τηλεοραση. Ολοι θελουν να σου δινουν τηλεοραση, ιντερνετ, τηλεφωνο ολα μαζι και αυτο εμενα δεν μου αρεσει.
Ακομα σε πολλα διαμερισματα δεν μπορεις να βαλεις κεραια για να ποιανεις τα ελεθευρα ATSC καναλια οποτε η πας cable η vdsl η σε iptv που εχω και εγω (βεβαια δεν ειναι νομιμο αλλα εχει αρχισει να πιεζει τους μεγαλους να ριχνουν τις τιμες). 
Ακομα να ξερετε οτι οι τιμες που περνει ο κοσμος εδω δεν ειναι αυτες που βλεπει ο καθενας στο website της καθε εταιριας. Μονο οι βλακες περνουν αυτες τις τιμες.
Εδω παντα μιλας με το loyalty department και περνεις τιμες παρα πολυ μικροτερες. Κατι τετοιο γινετε και τωρα τελευταια στην ελλαδα με το να σου τηλ και να σου λενε τιμες οι οποιες
δεν υπαρχουν στο website τους μονο που εδω η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη.

Για να διασκεδασουμε λιγο να σας πω τι πληρωνω εδω. Εχω πακετο μη διαφημιζομενο και περνω cable ιντερνετ απο τον Rogers (o δευτερος ποιο μεγαλος εδω ο οποιος internet, τηλεοραση, κινητο και διαφορα αλλα) 55 καναδικα συν 13% = 62.15$ περιπου 41 ευρω. Το service μου ειναι για 75mbits down kai 12 up αλλα με εχουν σε προφιλ 100Mbits down kai 12 up.
Αυτο δεν ειναι λαθος αλλα το κανουν εξεπητιδες για να παραμηνης σε αυτους.
Η προηγουμενη εταιρια που ειχα στο ιντερνετ ηταν ποιο μικρη μου εδινε 100Mbits down 10Mbits (φυσικα unlimited internet) up με 50$ τελικη (37ευρω). Δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα μαζι τους 
αλλα μολις εμαθα οτι το calling centre το εχουν στην ινδια και για τυχαιο λογο τους πηρα τηλεφωνο να μιλησω και ο ινδος μου ειπε οτι βρισκετε στο new delhi τα πηρα στο κρανιο και εφυγα.
Οπως καταλαβενετε τα δολλαρια βγαινουν εδω πρεπει να παραμεινουν εδω με ντοποιους και να καταναλωθουν εδω.

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Σημερα οπως αναφερα το data caps δεν ειναι προβλημα. Ολοι οι providers εχουν unlimited πακετα με σχεδος ιδια λεφτα με καποιο ιδιο που δεν εχει unlimited (ισως η διαφορα να ειναι 5$)
> Το προβλημα για μενα ειναι η τηλεοραση. Ολοι θελουν να σου δινουν τηλεοραση, ιντερνετ, τηλεφωνο ολα μαζι και αυτο εμενα δεν μου αρεσει.
> Ακομα σε πολλα διαμερισματα δεν μπορεις να βαλεις κεραια για να ποιανεις τα ελεθευρα ATSC καναλια οποτε η πας cable η vdsl η σε iptv που εχω και εγω (βεβαια δεν ειναι νομιμο αλλα εχει αρχισει να πιεζει τους μεγαλους να ριχνουν τις τιμες). 
> Ακομα να ξερετε οτι οι τιμες που περνει ο κοσμος εδω δεν ειναι αυτες που βλεπει ο καθενας στο website της καθε εταιριας. Μονο οι βλακες περνουν αυτες τις τιμες.
> Εδω παντα μιλας με το loyalty department και περνεις τιμες παρα πολυ μικροτερες. Κατι τετοιο γινετε και τωρα τελευταια στην ελλαδα με το να σου τηλ και να σου λενε τιμες οι οποιες
> δεν υπαρχουν στο website τους μονο που εδω η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη.


Αυτα με το loyalty department γινεται και εδω χρονια συν οτι οι τιμες ειναι πολυ φθηνοτερα απο τα πακερα cable+internet Αμερικη..δεν μπορουν να πανε πιο κατω..αλλες οι τιμες καταλογου και αλλες οι τιμες που σου δινουν στο τηλεφωνω για ανανεωση...Το πακετο που εχω εγω τωρα σε αμερικανικο φορουμ ειδα να πουλιεται στο μιλητο/τηλεφωνο οχι καταλογο τουλαχιστον 80$ το μηνα.

Αυτα που περιγραφεις για την τηλεοραση τα ξερω γι αυτο εγραψα για την cable tv...βεβεαια και εδω Ελλαδα δεν με ενδιαφερει το θεμα τηλεοραση αφου το προγραμμα ειναι σαβουρα/σαπιλα ... οτι ταινια ή σειρα θελω υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να την δω οποτε αν εμενα στο Κανδαδα/Αμερικη εκει θα μου ηταν αδιαφορη η cable tv/aerial tv

Παντως ειναι ευχαριστο που δεν εχεις caps αλλα νομιζω στο Κανδα ειναι καλυτερα.... στην Αμερικη ειναι πολυ χειροτερα (και στην Αυστραλια επισης)

----------


## prince72

> Αυτα με το loyalty department γινεται και εδω χρονια συν οτι οι τιμες ειναι πολυ φθηνοτερα απο τα πακερα cable+internet Αμερικη..δεν μπορουν να πανε πιο κατω..αλλες οι τιμες καταλογου και αλλες οι τιμες που σου δινουν στο τηλεφωνω για ανανεωση...Το πακετο που εχω εγω τωρα σε αμερικανικο φορουμ ειδα να πουλιεται στο μιλητο/τηλεφωνο οχι καταλογο τουλαχιστον 80$ το μηνα.
> 
> Αυτα που περιγραφεις για την τηλεοραση τα ξερω γι αυτο εγραψα για την cable tv...βεβεαια και εδω Ελλαδα δεν με ενδιαφερει το θεμα τηλεοραση αφου το προγραμμα ειναι σαβουρα/σαπιλα ... οτι ταινια ή σειρα θελω υπαρχει αλλος τροπος να την δω οποτε αν εμενα στο Κανδαδα/Αμερικη εκει θα μου ηταν αδιαφορη η cable tv/aerial tv
> 
> Παντως ειναι ευχαριστο που δεν εχεις caps αλλα νομιζω στο Κανδα ειναι καλυτερα.... στην Αμερικη ειναι πολυ χειροτερα (και στην Αυστραλια επισης)


Απο οτι ξερω απο φιλους μου εχουν αρχισει να μην εχουν data caps και εκει αν και μερικα data caps ειναι οντως μεγαλα.
Εγω εχω voip τηλεφωνο σταθερο (εννοω με toronto νουμερο δω και 8 χρονια) και μιλαω με τους γονεις μου με voip. Τουε εχω βαλει ενα τοροντο νουμερο στο σπιτι
οποτε οποτε με περνοουν σταθερο/κινητο το ιδιο ειναι, ασε δε που ειναι δωρεαν το voip νουμερο για ολα τα τηλεφωνα στον καναδα.

Εμενα με πηραζε ποιο πολυ η local TV αναγκαζομουνα να περνω ποιο παλια ιντερνετ και τηλεοραση μαζι. Απο τοτε που εχω βαλει iptv ξελευθερωθηκα.
Παντως να αναφερω εδω οτι μπορεις να παρεις αλλων εταιριων calling centers (απο Loyalty βγαινεις μονο εαν εχεις υπηρεσια μαζι τους) και να τους ζητησης προσφορα.
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα σε αφησουν να φυγεις ετσι. Ακομα το καλο ειναι οτι σου στελνουν την προσφορα με εμαιλ οποτε δεν μιλαμε με αερα.
Ακομα κατι να αναφερο εαν εχεις μια καλη προσφορα στο κινητο η ετερια ποτε μα ποτε δεν σου αυξανει την τιμη. Σου την διατηρη εφ ορου ζωης

----------


## anonymos1982

Μερικές τεχνικές απορίες. 
 Αν υποθέσουμε ότι θέλει ο ΟΤΕ ή ο όποιος πάροχος να βάλει οπτικές ίνες μέχρι το σπίτι κάποιου τα ΚΑΦΑΟ που υπάρχουν είναι συμβατά; Δηλαδή θα υπάρχουν γραμμές χαλκού και οπτικές ίνες στο ίδιο ΚΑΦΑΟ ταυτόχρονα;
 Στις πολυκατοικίες τι γίνεται; Φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να αλλαχτεί όλος ο πίνακας. 
 Με τον εξοπλισμό τι γίνεται; χρειάζονται ειδικά ρούτερ-μόντεμ; Η ίδια απορία ισχύει και για τώρα βέβαια, ο εξοπλισμός που έχουμε τώρα είναι συμβατός με την νέα τεχνολογία ή θα πάρουμε αναγκαστικά του παρόχου αν αποφασίσουμε να βάλουμε τα νέα πακέτα;

----------


## ThReSh

> Φυσικα εαν καποιος εκανε torrent και κατεβασε ταινειες τα 300GB θα ηταν λιγα. Φυσικα σημερα απλα περνεις ενα unlimited (που ειναι και τα περισσοτερα) και τελειωνει η ιστορια.


Μην το σκέφτεσαι με torrents. Απλά σκέψου ένα σπίτι να έχει 1 ή και παραπάνω gamers. Πλέον αρκετά games είναι 60+GB, πχ το Shadow of War 96GB. Το αγοράζεις με key online και το κατεβάζεις.

----------


## uncharted

> Μην το σκέφτεσαι με torrents. Απλά σκέψου ένα σπίτι να έχει 1 ή και παραπάνω gamers. Πλέον αρκετά games είναι 60+GB, πχ το Shadow of War 96GB. Το αγοράζεις με key online και το κατεβάζεις.


Ξερεις τι κλαμμα εχει πεσει στην Αμερικη με το Scorpio και τα 4K assets (100GB games)? Τυχεροι ειμαστε μεσα στην ατυχια μας (χαλια upload λογω ADSL)... και ναι, εκει περα τις σνομπαρουν τις xDSL, ισως γιατι παντα ειχαν δικτυα cable.

----------


## prince72

Δεν παιζω παιχνιδια και δεν μπορω να ξερω οτι ειναι τοσο μεγαλα. 
Απο την αλλη σε αυτη την περιπτωση απλα καποιος περνει ενα unlimited πακετο.
Τωρα σε ενα πιο λογικο σπιτι μπορει να παρουν ενα με 300gb cap και εαν πανε παραπανω να πληρωσουν αλλα 10$.
Δεν ειναι τρομερο σημερα η διαφορα και ετσι οπως παει σε λιγο καιρο δεν θα βρισκεις ουτε τα cap plans

----------


## akaloith

> 27€ το μήνα με 50/10 και με δωρεάν σταθερό και με 2 ώρες ομιλία στο καρτοκινητό μου. δε βλέπω πώς θα με δελεάσουν να ανέβω σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.


η wind πλεον δινει 50/5 ; δινει κανεις 50/10;

----------


## dkgr_ser

> Εγω ειμαι στο Τοροντο και οι οπτικες ερχονται στο σπιτι αρκετες φορες οπως τα κανονικα καλωδια. Δηλαδη απο κολωνα σε κολωνα και σπαει σε διπλανα σπιτια.
> Ετσι ειναι πολυ ευκολο και φτηνο να δωσεις fiber to the home απο το να βαζεις gfast καρτες η οποιες δεν πρεπει να περνουν πανω απο 48 συνδρομητες η μια.
> Καποια στιγμη λογο των κακων καλωδιων ο οτε θα αναγκαστει να περασει καινουργια καλωδια οποτε δεν βλεπω το λογο να μην περνανε οπτικες κολονατα και απο σπιτι σε σπιτι.


Κανονικά στην επαρχία και σε όλα τα προάστια των πόλεων, όπου το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο έτσι κι αλλιώς μεταφέρεται με κολώνες σήμερα, θα έπρεπε να γίνει αυτό. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί αυτή η πιο εύκολη και πιο φθηνή λύση δεν ευδοκιμεί. Θα μπορούσαν όλα τα χωριά της Ελλάδος να έχουν καθαρίσει με FTTH σε ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα.

Κάποιος ανέβασε σε προηγούμενο ποστ μια φωτογραφία από Ρουμανία, με μια κολώνα γεμάτη καλώδια οπτικών να κρέμονται. Αν και το θεωρώ ακραίο παράδειγμα, θα το προτιμούσα έναντι των 11Mbps που θα παραμείνουν τόσα για τα επόμενα χρόνια...

----------


## prince72

> Κανονικά στην επαρχία και σε όλα τα προάστια των πόλεων, όπου το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο έτσι κι αλλιώς μεταφέρεται με κολώνες σήμερα, θα έπρεπε να γίνει αυτό. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί αυτή η πιο εύκολη και πιο φθηνή λύση δεν ευδοκιμεί. Θα μπορούσαν όλα τα χωριά της Ελλάδος να έχουν καθαρίσει με FTTH σε ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα.
> 
> Κάποιος ανέβασε σε προηγούμενο ποστ μια φωτογραφία από Ρουμανία, με μια κολώνα γεμάτη καλώδια οπτικών να κρέμονται. Αν και το θεωρώ ακραίο παράδειγμα, θα το προτιμούσα έναντι των 11Mbps που θα παραμείνουν τόσα για τα επόμενα χρόνια...


Εδω στο Τοροντο εχουμε 3 σεναρια που για μενα ολα δουλευουν μια χαρα. Στη downtown οπως λεμε οπου εχουμε high rise building αλλα και πιο απλα σπιτια αλλα γενικα ειναι πυκνοκατοικειμενο (οχι οπως η κυψελη) δεν εχουμε εναερια καλωδια, ολα ειναι υπογειως. Ακομα και τα καλωδια της δεη ειναι υπογειως. Εδω εχουν σκαψει 10ετιες πριν και εχουν φρεατια ανα τακτα διαστηματα ι.ε 50 μετρα και απο κατω
υπαρχει ενας αγωγος περιπου 1 μετρο διαμετρο. Ολες οι ετεριες ριχνουν τις οπτικες με ενα μηχανιμα απο τα φρεατια και τις τραβανε χιλιομετρα χωρις να σκαψει κανενας. Ο χρονος που τους περνει ειναι αμελιτεος.
Η οπτικη ερχετε στο κτηριο και απο εκει σε ολα τα διαμερισματα η σπιτια
Ετσι οποιος θελει περναει τις οπτικες τις δικες του. Πειστευω οτι πληρωνει κατι καπου στον δημο. Αντιθετα με τον ΟΤΕ ο οποιος σκαβει 15 εκατοστα στο δρομο και με την παραμικρη πλημμηρα
η ασφαλτος θα ξυλωθει.
Το ιδιο γινετε με τα φρεατια σε ολη το τοροντο αλλα για οπτικες κορμου. 
Το δευτερο σεναριο ειναι να διακλαδιζουν τις οπτικες απο τα φρεατια κορμου σε σπιτα σε κολονες οπως γινετε και στην ελλαδα αλλα υπαρχει τακτοποιηση. Βλεπω στην κολονες και καλωδια νουμερα, με ονοματα
εταιριων και διαφορα αλλα για ξερουν ποιο καλωδιο οπτικης παει που. Ετσι τα σπιτια περνουν οπτικες παλι πολυ γρηγορα και χωρις κανενας να σκαψει.
Το τριτο σεναρια ειναι να περνουν οπτικι απο φρεατια κορμου και να σκαβουν ωστε να μεγαλωσουν τα φρεατια και να φτασουν οι οπτικες στα σπιτια.
Ακομα και κατι να αναφερω οτι οταν σκαβουν (και γενικα οτι εργα γεινονται στο δρομο) υπαρχει παντα ενας αστυνομικος να επιβλεπει και να αξιολογισει οτι η εταιρια θα τα φτιαξει ολα πριν.

Μα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να γινει κατι τετιο στην ελλαδα? Αναρωτιεμε?
Θα μπορουσε ο οτε τωρα που εχει KV  σε λιγοτερο απο 500 μετρα να δινει οπτικη στα σπιτια απο κολονα σε κολονα οπως θα γινονταν σε χαλκινα καλωδια. Ακομα και εαν πρεπει να αντικαταστηση
τα χαλκινα καλωδια θα μπορουσε πολυ ευκολα να δωσει οπτικες.
Εν παση περιπτωση....

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Μα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να γινει κατι τετιο στην ελλαδα? Αναρωτιεμε?
> Θα μπορουσε ο οτε τωρα που εχει KV  σε λιγοτερο απο 500 μετρα να δινει οπτικη στα σπιτια απο κολονα σε κολονα οπως θα γινονταν σε χαλκινα καλωδια. Ακομα και εαν πρεπει να αντικαταστηση
> τα χαλκινα καλωδια θα μπορουσε πολυ ευκολα να δωσει οπτικες.
> Εν παση περιπτωση....


Απο οσα εχω διαβασει στο φορουμ απο πολλους το vectoring/gfast ειναι ενα ενδιαμεσο σταδιο/step για τον ΟΤΕ (φανταζομαι και για τους αλλους)
Μελλοντικα το τελικο σταδιο του σχεδιασμου ΟΤΕ (απο 2020+) ειναι να δωσει απο καμπινες οπτικες ινες σε ολα τα σπιτια
Τωρα με ποιο τροπο υλοποιησης θα γινει αυτο δεν το γνωριζω

Ηδη σε καποια ΚΑΦΑΟ λιγα βεβαια οπως στη Καλαματα αλλα και Αττικη ηδη απο αυτην την φαση (πριν το 2020) θα δινει FTTH απευθειας απο την καμπινα
Αν διαβασεις το αρχειο λεει ρητα FTTH και οχι GFAST σε αυτες τις καμπινες

----------


## RedRock

> Από αστικό. Και να ήθελε υψηλότερες ταχύτητες δεν θα του έδιναν.


σωστά.από αστικό παίρνω. ο ΟΤΕ είναι δίπλα μου :Razz:  πάντως για υψηλότερες ταχύτητες,αν μου έδιναν 100 up ,τότε ναι θα το σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά. έτσι όπως είμαι τώρα δε με χαλάει καθόλου.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Έκανε κάποιος αίτηση στην Καλαμάτα; Άρχισε όντως η διάθεση;

----------


## ThReSh

> Εδω στο Τοροντο εχουμε 3 σεναρια που για μενα ολα δουλευουν μια χαρα. Στη downtown οπως λεμε οπου εχουμε high rise building αλλα και πιο απλα σπιτια αλλα γενικα ειναι πυκνοκατοικειμενο (οχι οπως η κυψελη) δεν εχουμε εναερια καλωδια, ολα ειναι υπογειως. Ακομα και τα καλωδια της δεη ειναι υπογειως. Εδω εχουν σκαψει 10ετιες πριν και εχουν φρεατια ανα τακτα διαστηματα ι.ε 50 μετρα και απο κατω.


Λογικό, αν δεν τα είχαν υπογείως, με τα χιόνια θα υπήρχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα κάθε χρόνο...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Έκανε κάποιος αίτηση στην Καλαμάτα; Άρχισε όντως η διάθεση;


Στη διαθεσιμότητα της ιστοσελίδας της WIND, η Καλαμάτα δεν υπάρχει καν... Δε νομίζω να δίνει ακόμα. Ενδιαφέρεται και ο αδερφός μου για αναβάθμιση εκεί.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Εμενα στη σελιδα με τη διευθυνση μου που βγαζει οτι ειναι διαθεσιμο , εξαλλου υποτιθεται οτι η Καλαματα εινα η πρωτη επαρχιακη πολη που θα παρει .
Απλως θελω να δω αν καποιος εχει βαλει πραγματικα κα οχι στα λογια

----------


## tsillis7

Ρε παιδια γιατι νομιζω η wind μας δουλευει?20/11 διαθεσιμοτητα λενε και δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενα ατομο που να εχει ενεργοποιηθη σε αυτες τις ταχυτητες σε αντιθεση με την cosmote που εχει ηδη ενεργοποιηση πολλα ατομα απο την πρωτη μερα!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ρε παιδια γιατι νομιζω η wind μας δουλευει?20/11 διαθεσιμοτητα λενε και δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενα ατομο που να εχει ενεργοποιηθη σε αυτες τις ταχυτητες σε αντιθεση με την cosmote που εχει ηδη ενεργοποιηση πολλα ατομα απο την πρωτη μερα!


Η Cosmote τους δικούς της συνδρομητές, τους ενεργοποιεί πιο γρήγορα. Φαντάζομαι τις επόμενες μέρες, θα δούμε και συνδρομητές WIND με 100αρες.

----------


## MIKU

Δεν ισχύει αυτό.Η WIND έχει δικές της καμπίνες, άρα θα μπορούσε να ενεργοποιήσει δικούς της πέλατς.Αλλά έχει κάνει κάποιος αίτηση στη WIND??Δίνει πουθενα διαθεσιμότητα;;

----------


## tsillis7

> Η Cosmote τους δικούς της συνδρομητές, τους ενεργοποιεί πιο γρήγορα. Φαντάζομαι τις επόμενες μέρες, θα δούμε και συνδρομητές WIND με 100αρες.


Στις επομενες μερες θα δουμε σιγουρα,αλλα εχω την εντυπωση το 20/11 που λενε διαθεσιμοτητα ηταν θεμα μαρκετιμγκ απο πλευρας wind για να λενε κοιτα εχουμε και εμεις fiber απο 20/11 οχι μονο η cosmote!πραγμα που δεν ισχυει απο'τι διαβαζω σε αυτο το φορουμ και σε αλλα!Η κοροιδια μου την δινει στην wind.Ειμαι και συνδρομητης τις εχω και καμπινα τις 70 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου,απο τον Μαιο ειναι εκει και ακομα να ενεργοποιηθη καθετε και περιμενει το fiber!

----------


## emeliss

Δεν θα ξεχωρίζει στους οδηγούς η διαθεσιμότητα χονδρικής - λιανικής.

----------


## tsillis7

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό.Η WIND έχει δικές της καμπίνες, άρα θα μπορούσε να ενεργοποιήσει δικούς της πέλατς.Αλλά έχει κάνει κάποιος αίτηση στη WIND??Δίνει πουθενα διαθεσιμότητα;;


ουτε ενας ενεργοποιημενος σε καμπινα τις wind,εγω μενω συνορα Νικαια με Πειραια η καμπινα wind που ανηκω ελεγε ενεργοποιηση q4/17 και ακομα να ενεργοποιηθη,κατα τα αλλα απο 20/11 wind fiber......!δυο στενα πιο κατω απο εμενα 3 καμπινες του ΟΤΕ τελειωμενες εδω και καιρο!η εργασιες και απο τις δυο εταιριες ξεκινησανε σχεδον μαζι πριν απο το περασμενο καλοκαιρι!

----------


## GeorgeH

> ουτε ενας ενεργοποιημενος σε καμπινα τις wind,εγω μενω συνορα Νικαια με Πειραια η καμπινα wind που ανηκω ελεγε ενεργοποιηση q4/17 και ακομα να ενεργοποιηθη,κατα τα αλλα απο 20/11 wind fiber......!δυο στενα πιο κατω απο εμενα 3 καμπινες του ΟΤΕ τελειωμενες εδω και καιρο!η εργασιες και απο τις δυο εταιριες ξεκινησανε σχεδον μαζι πριν απο το περασμενο καλοκαιρι!


20/11 μπορεί να ξεκινά εμπορικά η διάθεση για να απαντήσουν και στην ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ αλλά εφόσον ενημερώνουν σχετικά ότι θα πάρει χ εργάσιμες για την ενεργοποίηση είναι καλυμμένοι.
Άσε που Q4 αδερφέ περιλαμβάνει και τον Δεκέμβρη και δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι αφορά ενεργοποίηση αλλά κατασκευή καμπίνας.

----------


## dimitri_ns

H wind είναι πρώτα από όλα ..wind.

Σε φίλο που είναι πελάτης της στην Νέα Σμύρνη κοντά στην πλατεία και παίρνει από καμπίνα, δεν βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα αν και από ότι ξέρω ο ΟΤΕ έχει ενεργοποιήσει καμπίνες.

----------


## tsillis7

> 20/11 μπορεί να ξεκινά εμπορικά η διάθεση για να απαντήσουν και στην ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ αλλά εφόσον ενημερώνουν σχετικά ότι θα πάρει χ εργάσιμες για την ενεργοποίηση είναι καλυμμένοι.
> Άσε που Q4 αδερφέ περιλαμβάνει και τον Δεκέμβρη και δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι αφορά ενεργοποίηση αλλά κατασκευή καμπίνας.


η καμπινα ειναι 4 μηνες τοποθετημενη μπορει και παραπανω δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως τα εργα στην περιοχη μου γενικα εχουν ξεκινησει πριν το καλοκαιρι,μπορω να πω οτι σιγουρα ειναι απο τις πρωτες καμπινες που μπηκαν για την περιοχη της Νικαιας που η wind δινει την Νικαια σχεδον ολη q4/17.Ειμαι στα συνορα με πειραια απο μενα ξεκινησανε και ανεβηκανε για Νικαια.Ξερω οτι μενει και ο δεκεμβρης για να κλεισει το τριμηνο.Το μονο θεμα που εχω με την wind ειναι που λεει 20/11 διαθεσιμοτητα και διαθεσιμοτητα πουθενα!

----------


## Iris07

*Wind Black Friday - Δωρεάν τέλη σε 50, 100 & 200 Mbps - Internet και Σταθερό*

https://www.wind.gr/

----------


## MIKU

Αν ενεργοποιηθεί κανείς..

----------


## nio25

Έχουν καταργήσει και το vdsl 50mbps σαν πρόσθετη υπηρεσία απ οτι φαίνεται. Ενώ προχθές μου είχαν πει το κλασικό για 6 ευρώ, χθες δεν μου το έδιναν. Είναι σε μεταβατική περίοδο απ οτι κατάλαβα...απο βδομάδα μάλλον θα ξεκαθαρίσουν τα πράγματα. Περιμένω το τμήμα προσφορών τώρα να δω τι θα μου πει...

----------


## JPYZFR1

> η καμπινα ειναι 4 μηνες τοποθετημενη μπορει και παραπανω δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως τα εργα στην περιοχη μου γενικα εχουν ξεκινησει πριν το καλοκαιρι,μπορω να πω οτι σιγουρα ειναι απο τις πρωτες καμπινες που μπηκαν για την περιοχη της Νικαιας που η wind δινει την Νικαια σχεδον ολη q4/17.Ειμαι στα συνορα με πειραια απο μενα ξεκινησανε και ανεβηκανε για Νικαια.Ξερω οτι μενει και ο δεκεμβρης για να κλεισει το τριμηνο.Το μονο θεμα που εχω με την wind ειναι που λεει 20/11 διαθεσιμοτητα και διαθεσιμοτητα πουθενα!


Φίλε μου και εγώ Νίκαια είμαι, οι καμπίνες της Wind πρέπει να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν και με τον ρυθμό κουτσής χελώνας με τον οποίο δουλεύει ο ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ έχουμε μέλλον ακόμη.

----------


## kyrmin

Δηλαδή για να πάμε σε vdsl 50 θα πρέπει να υποχρεωτικά να πάμε σε doubleplay? Ποια η λογική σε αυτό? Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πως θα εξελιχθεί το πράγμα γιατί ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για αύξηση αφού μέχρι χθες αν έμπαινες στο βασικό πρόγραμμα με σκέτο 24αρι πλήρωνες 19€ και 6€ το vdsl 50. Ενημέρωσε μας αν μάθεις περισσότερα.

----------


## nio25

Δυστυχώς (μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον) όλοι μου είπαν οτι πλέον δεν δίνουν σαν έξτρα υπηρεσία το vdsl. Μονο αλλαγή πακέτου... Φυσικά δεν με συμφέρει κατι τέτοιο, γιατί τώρα ειμαι με προσφορά στα 16,5ε για adsl. Βλακεία μου που δεν το έκανα νωρίτερα, να προλάβω τις αλλαγές...  :Sad: 
Μου έλεγαν και κάτι "αστεία", οτι τώρα ειναι με οπτικές ίνες και κάτι τέτοια (λες και τώρα δεν θα πάρω πάλι απο καμπίνα...). Μια κιόλας μου είπε ότι θα μου την φέρουν και σπίτι :P

Ελπίζω να αλλάξει κάτι στο άμεσο μέλλον.

----------


## makhs

> *Wind Black Friday - Δωρεάν τέλη σε 50, 100 & 200 Mbps - Internet και Σταθερό*
> 
> https://www.wind.gr/


αυτο μου θυμισε το παλιο πλεον ανεκδοτο

Και επισης δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αυτη την διαφορα στα δυο πακετα που εχουν την ιδια τιμη, την ιδια ταχυτητα, αλλα στο ενα δεν εχει δωρεαν λεπτα προς εθνικα κινητα

----------


## ThReSh

Yeah, κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν διαφορετική τιμή...

----------


## leoin

> Δυστυχώς (μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον) όλοι μου είπαν οτι πλέον δεν δίνουν σαν έξτρα υπηρεσία το vdsl. Μονο αλλαγή πακέτου... Φυσικά δεν με συμφέρει κατι τέτοιο, γιατί τώρα ειμαι με προσφορά στα 16,5ε για adsl. Βλακεία μου που δεν το έκανα νωρίτερα, να προλάβω τις αλλαγές... 
> Μου έλεγαν και κάτι "αστεία", οτι τώρα ειναι με οπτικές ίνες και κάτι τέτοια (λες και τώρα δεν θα πάρω πάλι απο καμπίνα...). Μια κιόλας μου είπε ότι θα μου την φέρουν και σπίτι :P
> 
> Ελπίζω να αλλάξει κάτι στο άμεσο μέλλον.


Μολις έψαξα για εμένα την αναλυτική διαθεσιμότητα κ βρήκα αυτό. Αλλά ιδιαίτερα τσουχτερό αφού πριν ηταν στα 18,5+6.
https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...d-broadband-50

- - - Updated - - -




> Yeah, κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν διαφορετική τιμή...


Είναι οι προσφορές για το 3ήμερο. Για την εταιρία δεν έχει διαφορά ουσιαστική διαφορά, αν τσιμπήσουν κάποιον επιτυχία θα είναι. :Razz:

----------


## makhs

> Είναι οι προσφορές για το 3ήμερο. Για την εταιρία δεν έχει διαφορά ουσιαστική διαφορά, αν τσιμπήσουν κάποιον επιτυχία θα είναι.


Εγω το βλεπω σαν λαθος τους και σηκωνει  πολυ τρολαρισμα στο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο  :RTFM:

----------


## leoin

> Εγω το βλεπω σαν λαθος τους και σηκωνει  πολυ τρολαρισμα στο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο


Σιγά μην απαντήσουν ΣΚ στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για νέα συνδεση ή αναβάθμιση. Για αυτό λέει eshop και θα σας πάρουμε εμείς

----------


## tsillis7

Σημερα ειδα ενα παλικαρι να βαζει στην καμπινα που ανηκω τα mini dslam,τον ρωτησα αμα ξερει ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα και απο τα λεγομενα του καταλαβα οτι δεν ξερει ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθει.Στην αρχη μου ειπε τελος Ιουαναριου γιατι η ΔΕΗ αργοπορει.Μετα του λεω οτι η καμπινα εχει ρευμα και μου λεει τελος Δεκεμβριου.Ξερει κανεις περιπου ποσο θα παρει η κατασταση απο την στιγμη που περνανε τα mini dslam για να ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα γιατι το παλικαρι εκει δεν νομιζω να ξερει ακριβως το θεμα.Εγω ξερω απο τι διαβαζω στα φορουμ εδω απο την στιγμη που περνανε τα mini dslam ειναι απο τα τελευταια βηματα για να ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Σήμερα πήγα Καλαμάτα. Η καμπίνα της WIND, που είναι κοντά στο σπίτι του αδερφού μου, δε φαίνεται καν να έχει ρεύμα και υποτίθεται ότι θα έπρεπε να είχε ήδη τελειώσει το έργο...

----------


## afex

Γειά σας παιδιά, αν πάρω το vdsl 50 στην περιοχή μου( κέντρο Καλαμάτας) που θεωρητικά έχει fiber  θα κλειδώνει στα 50 ή κοντά? τώρα έχω hol adsl με 10 Mbit πραγματική ταχύτητα. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## psolord

Η τωρινη σου ταχυτητα δε λεει κατι, γιατι η καμπινα που θα συνδεθεις, μπορει να ειναι εξω απο το σπιτι σου. Πρεπει να δεις σε τι αποσταση ειναι η καμπινα που ανηκεις. Λογικα δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Πότε θα αρχίσουν να βάζουν είναι το θέμα

----------


## anonymos1982

Το θέμα είναι και πρακτικό νομίζω. Έστω ότι είχαν την δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιήσουν όλες τις καμπίνες ταυτόχρονα, ή περίμεναν να διαθέσουν την υπηρεσία όταν αυτό γινόταν.
Είναι εύκολο να φανταστούμε τι θα γινόταν. Χιλιάδες αιτήσεις μαζεμένες, απίστευτη καθυστέρηση μετά, γκρίνια που η Wind, η Cosmote και όποιος άλλος αργούν, απειλές ότι θα πάμε αλλού κ.ο.κ.

----------


## Hetfield

> Το θέμα είναι και πρακτικό νομίζω. Έστω ότι είχαν την δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιήσουν όλες τις καμπίνες ταυτόχρονα, ή περίμεναν να διαθέσουν την υπηρεσία όταν αυτό γινόταν.
> Είναι εύκολο να φανταστούμε τι θα γινόταν. Χιλιάδες αιτήσεις μαζεμένες, απίστευτη καθυστέρηση μετά, γκρίνια που η Wind, η Cosmote και όποιος άλλος αργούν, απειλές ότι θα πάμε αλλού κ.ο.κ.


Αυτο ειναι πρακτικη ολων των εταιριων γενικοτερα.
Δεν κανουν Kick-off ενα project σε ευρεια κλιμακα αλλα σε "κυματα" για να αποφυγουν τον κορεσμο των πορων.

----------


## tsillis7

οι τυποι στην wind δεν παιζονται,στην σελιδα τους εβγαλαν την αναζητηση για fiber,απο χτες το βραδυ μεχρι σημερα το μεσημερι το site τους δεν λειτουργουσε.Ενα ψιλο αλλαλουμ απο μεριας τους.Πιο πανω εχω κανει σχολια οτι δεν ισχυει η διαθεσιμοτητα απο μεριας τους για 20/11 αλλα ηταν ενα μαρκετιστικο κολπο για να αντιπαραθεσουν την cosmote,δικαιωνομαι σιγα σιγα!πραγμα που δεν με συνφερει γιατι και εγω την κωλοκαμπινα τους περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθει!

----------


## nio25

Σχετικά με την κατάργηση της δυνατότητας ενεργοποίησης vdsl σε υπάρχων συμβόλαιο (adsl) να φανταστώ οτι είναι νόμιμο κάτι τέτοιο έτσι;
Ο τιμοκατάλογος του double play (παλιό) το αναφέρει μέσα ως δυνατότητα/υπηρεσία (στα 20+ ευρώ το μήνα βέβαια)... αλλά δεν είδα καμία ανακοίνωση για κατάργηση της. :Thinking: 

https://www.wind.gr/files/1/Wind_v2/...hony_06_02.pdf

----------


## Takis_Kal

ΚΑι εγω εχω adsl που παει μεχρι 9000 και εχει ληξει το συμβολαιο και πληρωνω 100 ευρω το 2μηνο και δεν κανω αναναιωση γιατι περιμανω την wind που εχει γεμισει καμπινες τη Καλαματα αλλα δεν εχει σε κανενα ακομα
Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει καμπινες

----------


## Iris07

> οι τυποι στην wind δεν παιζονται,στην σελιδα τους εβγαλαν την αναζητηση για fiber,απο χτες το βραδυ μεχρι σημερα το μεσημερι το site τους δεν λειτουργουσε.Ενα ψιλο αλλαλουμ απο μεριας τους.Πιο πανω εχω κανει σχολια οτι δεν ισχυει η διαθεσιμοτητα απο μεριας τους για 20/11 αλλα ηταν ενα μαρκετιστικο κολπο για να αντιπαραθεσουν την cosmote,δικαιωνομαι σιγα σιγα!πραγμα που δεν με συνφερει γιατι και εγω την κωλοκαμπινα τους περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθει!


Ίσως φτιάχνανε πάλι την σελίδα τους.. βγάλανε τα Black Friday..

Πάντως οκ.. η Wind μπορεί να μην ήταν τόσο έτοιμη όσο ο OTE.. 
(όμως μάλλον το καταλαβαίνουμε αυτό..)

Τα ίδια και η Voda.. όπως φαίνεται!

----------


## tsillis7

> Ίσως φτιάχνανε πάλι την σελίδα τους.. βγάλανε τα Black Friday..
> 
> Πάντως οκ.. η Wind μπορεί να μην ήταν τόσο έτοιμη όσο ο OTE.. 
> (όμως μάλλον το καταλαβαίνουμε αυτό..)
> 
> Τα ίδια και η Voda.. όπως φαίνεται!


Η voda τουλαχιστον δεν κοροιδευει τον κοσμο βγαζοντας ανακοινωσεις απο την στιγμη που δεν ειναι ετοιμη οπως η wind,Σε αυτο τους παραδεχομαι!

----------


## mike_871

> Η voda τουλαχιστον δεν κοροιδευει τον κοσμο βγαζοντας ανακοινωσεις απο την στιγμη που δεν ειναι ετοιμη οπως η wind,Σε αυτο τους παραδεχομαι!


και η nova

----------


## ThReSh

> και η nova


Η Nova κι η Cyta έχουν άλλα προβλήματα.

----------


## mike_871

> Η Nova κι η Cyta έχουν άλλα προβλήματα.


σε μενα μια χαρα παει 1 χρονο

----------


## ThReSh

> σε μενα μια χαρα παει 1 χρονο


Δεν εννοώ τεχνικά, είναι προς πώληση κι οι 2, σήμερα νομίζω η Forthnet θα λάβει κάποιες μη δεσμευτικές προσφορές.

----------


## emeliss

> ΚΑι εγω εχω adsl που παει μεχρι 9000 και εχει ληξει το συμβολαιο και πληρωνω 100 ευρω το 2μηνο και δεν κανω αναναιωση γιατι περιμανω την wind που εχει γεμισει καμπινες τη Καλαματα αλλα δεν εχει σε κανενα ακομα
> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει καμπινες


Δεν έχει σημασία ποιος θα βάλει τις καμπίνες. Μπορείς να βάλεις οποίο πάροχο λιανικής θες.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

Προσωπικά, προτιμώ να μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet παρά να πάω ή να πάρω internet έστω και για ένα λεπτό από αυτήν την εταιρία. Δεν την πάω, όπως ο διάβολος το λιβάνι... Για μένα είναι ότι χειρότερο υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά από την πρώην Bellas (Tellas) τι καλύτερο θα μπορούσε να περιμένει κάποιος...

Το ότι σε όποιον πάροχο και να πάω, θα παίρνω "γραμμή" από δικιά της καμπίνα, ήταν αρκετό ώστε να πάρω την απόφαση να μην βάλω τελικά VDSL. Στην περίπτωση που η Forthnet αγοραστεί από την wind, την άλλη μέρα θα κάνω αίτηση φορητότητας για Vodafone ή Cosmote.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Δηλαδη στις καμπινες της Wind που εχουν γεμισει την Καλαματα μπορεις να βαλεις OTE ? Δεν νομιζω

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδη στις καμπινες της Wind που εχουν γεμισει την Καλαματα μπορεις να βαλεις OTE ? Δεν νομιζω


Αν θέλει ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να παρέχει υπηρεσία απο εκεί όπως και όλοι οι άλλοι παροχοι

----------


## tiatrou

> Δηλαδη στις καμπινες της Wind που εχουν γεμισει την Καλαματα μπορεις να βαλεις OTE ? Δεν νομιζω


Είναι υποχρεωμένη η wind, να πουλάει χοντρικά σε τιμή που καθορίζεται από την ΕΕΤΤ, σε όλους τους άλλους παρόχους. Οπότε θεωρητικά από όποιον πάροχο θέλεις μπορείς να βάλεις, αρκεί εκείνος να αγοράσει στην χοντρική την υπηρεσία από την Wind.

----------


## ThReSh

Πρόσεξα πάντως ότι το Technicolor DGA4130 που δίνει η Wind στο 200αρι πακέτο υποστηρίζει 35b profile, καλή φάση.

----------


## emeliss

> Δηλαδη στις καμπινες της Wind που εχουν γεμισει την Καλαματα μπορεις να βαλεις OTE ? Δεν νομιζω


Φυσικα και μπορείς. Μόλις δοθούν εμπορικά στην λιανική θα δοθούν και στην χονδρική.

----------


## johnfree

ριχνουν τοσα εκατομμυρια σε τηλεοπτικη διαφημιση ενω μπορουσαν να τα διαθεσουν για τα εργα υποδομης να τελειωσουν νωριτερα τις εργασιες τους και να βαλει ο κοσμος τα πιο γρηγορα πακετα (αρα και πιο ακριβα) και να βγουν κερδισμενοι.

----------


## ThReSh

Καλά μην βάζεις και το χέρι στην φωτιά ότι θα βάλει ο κόσμος τα πιο γρήγορα πακέτα. Ακόμα και στα 30/50αρια μέχρι στιγμής το market share είναι απογοητευτικό...

----------


## silivas

παντως στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας η wind βγαινει καλυτερη. στον οτε ακομα δεν βλεπω καλαματα να δινει αποτελεσμα ουτε για 50 ενω η wind 200!!!!!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> παντως στον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας η wind βγαινει καλυτερη. στον οτε ακομα δεν βλεπω καλαματα να δινει αποτελεσμα ουτε για 50 ενω η wind 200!!!!! ������������


Με το σταθερό σου τηλέφωνο, σου έδειξε 200 Mbps; Γιατί με τη διεύθυνση, η Καλαμάτα δεν υπάρχει καν ως επιλογή, στη σελίδα της WIND! Δοκίμασε ΤΚ 24100 και δες αν υπάρχει Καλαμάτα... Μόνο κάτι χωριά βγάζει. 

Μάλλον βλακείες σου δείχνει. Ακόμα οι καμπίνες δεν πρέπει να έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί εκεί. Όταν ενεργοποιηθουν, θα το δείχνει και η σελίδα του ΟΤΕ, που θα νοικιάζει υπηρεσία από τη WIND.

----------


## tiatrou

Μην βλέπετε τι βγάζει το site. Τα αποτελέσματα είναι τρεις λαλούν και δύο χορεύουν. Εξάλου ότι δίνει η wind ακόμα και στην Καλαμάτα, θα μπορεί να δώσει και ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## takisst58

στην καλαματα η wind μου δινει 200 με την οδο μενω Κοραη..........!!!

----------


## tiatrou

> στην καλαματα η wind μου δινει 200 με την οδο μενω Κοραη..........!!!


Καλύτερα πάρε τηλέφωνο και ρώτησέ τους. Μπορείς δηλαδή μέσα στις επόμενες 5-10 μέρες, να έχεις intenet *200Mbps*; *Μακάρι*, αλλά πολύ αμφιβάλω.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Περιμενω πως και πως το πρωτο ποστ με στατιστικα απο 200αρα

----------


## ThReSh

> Περιμενω πως και πως το πρωτο ποστ με στατιστικα απο 200αρα


Προσωπικά περιμένω περισσότερο την γκρίνια που θα φέρει η μη υποστήριξη του 35b profile των πανάκριβων aftermarket modem router μας.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> στην καλαματα η wind μου δινει 200 με την οδο μενω Κοραη..........!!!


Πως γίνεται; Εγώ δε βλέπω να έχει επιλογή για Καλαμάτα, ώστε να μου βγάλει και την Οδό...  :Sad:

----------


## Mammouhalos

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι έχουν δωθεί καινούργιοι ταχυδρομικοί κώδικες σε όλη την Ελλάδα.
Η Καλαμάτα για παράδειγμα έχει 4 διαφορετικούς. 24100/24131/24132 και τον άλλον δεν τον θυμάμαι....

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μην ξεχνάτε ότι έχουν δωθεί καινούργιοι ταχυδρομικοί κώδικες σε όλη την Ελλάδα.
> Η Καλαμάτα για παράδειγμα έχει 4 διαφορετικούς. 24100/24131/24132 και τον άλλον δεν τον θυμάμαι....


Έχεις δίκιο! Έβαλα ΤΚ 24134 και βγήκε η διεύθυνση του αδερφού μου με 200 Mbps! Ο ΟΤΕ δείχνει μέχρι 24... Θα επικοινωνήσω με τη WIND και θα δούμε.

----------


## Mammouhalos

I'm always right! Lol.
Η πλάκα είναι ότι εμένα δεν μπορούν να με αναβαθμίσουν και παίρνω vdsl από το άστικο κέντρο. Και μιλάμε τώρα για δρόμο μεταξύ άκριτα και μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου εδώ στη Καλαμάτα.
Σε αναμονή.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Εγώ σήμερα έκανα στον ΟΤΕ αίτηση για 50ρα και μου είπαν ότι θα δουλεύει 100 τα100 Είμαι Κανάρη κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ

----------


## ice

Και η κλασικη ερωτηση 
Το support της Wind ειναι καλο ?

εχετε ακουσει κατι κακο ή καλο ?

----------


## Mammouhalos

Είμαι Σωκράτους μεταξύ Ακρίτα και μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου και δεν μπορούν να με βάλουν σε καμπίνα. Θα εξακολουθώ να παίρνω vdsl από το αστικό κέντρο...
Με wind είμαι χρόνια τώρα.

----------


## Takis_Kal

,Το VDSL που έχεις σε τι ταχύτητα δουλεύει;

----------


## Mammouhalos

Κλειδώνω 43 down και 8,2 up

----------


## zervis

> Κλειδώνω 43 down και 8,2 up


Μια χαρά είσαι!!! Τι το χρειάζεσαι το παραπάνω;

----------


## MIKU

Κλείνουμε ΔΎΟ εβδομάδες χωρίς καμία ενεργοποίηση...

----------


## uncharted

> Κλείνουμε ΔΎΟ εβδομάδες χωρίς καμία ενεργοποίηση...


Paper launch δηλαδη...

----------


## GeorgeH

> Paper launch δηλαδη...


Κανονικά και με τον νόμο!

----------


## Mammouhalos

> Μια χαρά είσαι!!! Τι το χρειάζεσαι το παραπάνω;


Περισσότερο για πιο πολύ σταθερότητα.
Είμαι 800-900 μέτρα μακρυά από το Α/Κ και τα CEC errors είναι αρκετά.
Από την άλλη αν πάω σε καμπίνα θα πάει το upload σχεδόν στο μισό από αυτό που έχω τώρα.
BTW... Σε ένα σπίτι στον Μπουρνιά που μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για 200mbps, έκανα αίτηση για τον μικρό μου αδερφό για adsl όμως και ήρθε μήνυμα 2 μέρες μετά ότι δεν υπάρχει βρόγχος....
Φαίνεται πως όποιοι θέλουν απλά μια adsl γραμμή συνεχίζουν να το δίνουν μόνο από A/K γιατί πριν το καλοκαίρι που είχα κάνει την ίδια αίτηση είχα φάει πάλι άκυρο για τον ίδιο λόγο.
Περίμενα τις καμπίνες τους αλλά τελικά Παπ..ρια. Θέλουν να σπρώξουν τον κόσμο στο vectoring που έχουν βαφτίσει fibre.

----------


## uncharted

> Περισσότερο για πιο πολύ σταθερότητα.
> Είμαι 800-900 μέτρα μακρυά από το Α/Κ και τα CEC errors είναι αρκετά.
> Από την άλλη αν πάω σε καμπίνα θα πάει το upload σχεδόν στο μισό από αυτό που έχω τώρα.
> BTW... Σε ένα σπίτι στον Μπουρνιά που μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για 200mbps, έκανα αίτηση για τον μικρό μου αδερφό για adsl όμως και ήρθε μήνυμα 2 μέρες μετά ότι δεν υπάρχει βρόγχος....
> Φαίνεται πως όποιοι θέλουν απλά μια adsl γραμμή συνεχίζουν να το δίνουν μόνο από A/K γιατί πριν το καλοκαίρι που είχα κάνει την ίδια αίτηση είχα φάει πάλι άκυρο για τον ίδιο λόγο.
> Περίμενα τις καμπίνες τους αλλά τελικά Παπ..ρια. Θέλουν να σπρώξουν τον κόσμο στο vectoring που έχουν βαφτίσει fibre.


Κατσε εκει που εισαι με το 8αρι upload σου και μην το κουνας ρουπι. Εκτος αν σου κανουν τιποτα παραλογες αυξησεις στο παγιο...

----------


## Mammouhalos

Εύχομαι να μη κάνουν καμιά αύξηση γιατί πέτυχα super deal έπειτα από αίτημα φορητότητας που έκανα πριν λίγο καιρό.
16 ευρώ VDSL απεριόριστα σταθερα και 300 λεπτα προς κινητά...

----------


## YAziDis

Οτι αυξηση και να κανουν, θα την κανουν στο ονομαστικο παγιο. Δηλαδη και αυξηση 2€ λεμε τωρα να κανουν, εσυ αν πχ εχεις εκπτωση 50%, θα πληρωσεις +1€. Οποτε για τα επομενα 2 χρονια (λογικα 24μηνο θα κανες) θα εισαι με τελεια τιμη.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Εγω στην Καλαματα ειμαι πιο κοντα απο σενα στο κεντρο του ΟΤΕ και στην 50αρα που εβαλλα χτες συγχρονιζει στα 35 και πληρωνω και 37 ευρω το μηνα . Εισαι πολυ καλα

----------


## konig

> αυτο μου θυμισε το παλιο πλεον ανεκδοτο
> 
> Και επισης δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αυτη την διαφορα στα δυο πακετα που εχουν την ιδια τιμη, την ιδια ταχυτητα, αλλα στο ενα δεν εχει δωρεαν λεπτα προς εθνικα κινητα 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188652


σου λεει αμα δει την εκπτωση καποιος θα το χτυπησει και θα μας σωσει τα λεπτα...

----------


## Mammouhalos

Με ποιό modem είσαι;
Μήπως έχεις θέμα με την καλωδίωση;

----------


## silivas

εβγαλε και η VF 100 στο site
43.5€

----------


## fearhome21

> εβγαλε και η VF 100 στο site
> 43.5€


2 ευρώ κάτω από τον ΟΤΕ, εδώ πας ΟΤΕ και έχεις καλύτερη εξυπυρέτηση κτλπ και το κεφάλι σου πιο ήσυχο, μια χαρά. σιγά τα 24 ευρώ που χάνεις τον χρόνο.

----------


## ThReSh

Βασικά πας για τα 450Gbps που έχει με εξωτερικό.  :Razz:

----------


## iakoboss7

εδω η voda κολλαει τα απογευματα με τα 18mbps και παει σαν να εχεις 5mbps, τωρα θα εχουμε 100 για να γινεται παλι 5?  :Razz:

----------


## mike_871

> εδω η voda κολλαει τα απογευματα με τα 18mbps και παει σαν να εχεις 5mbps, τωρα θα εχουμε 100 για να γινεται παλι 5?


και θα σου λεει η τεχνικη υποστηριξει: οσα γραφει το μοντεμ τοσα εχεται (μια ωρα παλευα να το εξηγησω)

----------


## uncharted

> 2 ευρώ κάτω από τον ΟΤΕ, εδώ πας ΟΤΕ και έχεις καλύτερη εξυπυρέτηση κτλπ και το κεφάλι σου πιο ήσυχο, μια χαρά. σιγά τα 24 ευρώ που χάνεις τον χρόνο.


Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι σκεφτονται οι εναλλακτικοι... εμ ειναι δευτεραντζες, εμ χρεωνουν σχεδον τα ιδια με ΟΤΕ? Καλη τυχη...

----------


## MitsosLarissa

Φήμες λένε, ότι ο Chuck Norris έχει βάλει ήδη FTTH 1gb από τη wind  :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> 2 ευρώ κάτω από τον ΟΤΕ, εδώ πας ΟΤΕ και έχεις καλύτερη εξυπυρέτηση κτλπ και το κεφάλι σου πιο ήσυχο, μια χαρά. σιγά τα 24 ευρώ που χάνεις τον χρόνο.


Οντως, με τέτοιες τιμές που έχουν οι εναλλακτικοί, όλοι ΟΤΕ θα πάνε... Εκτός κι αν έχουν κάνα συνδυαστικο με κινητό WIND και τους έρχεται φθηνά.

Τραγικές τιμές, αν η WIND δεν τις κατεβάσει, θα πάει για φούντο μια ώρα αρχυτερα...

----------


## Hetfield

> Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι σκεφτονται οι εναλλακτικοι... εμ ειναι δευτεραντζες, εμ χρεωνουν σχεδον τα ιδια με ΟΤΕ? Καλη τυχη...


Αναμενομενο, γιατι τωρα που οι εναλακτικοι ενεπλακησαν ενεργα στο δικτυο προσβασης οι τιμες χονδρικης εναρμονιζονται με αυτες του ΟΤΕ.
Το αποτελεσμα για τον καταναλωτη ---> κομμενα τα πακετα κατω του κοστους, καθως τωρα υπαρχει κοστολογικος ελεγχος απο την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## uncharted

> Αναμενομενο, γιατι τωρα που οι εναλακτικοι ενεπλακησαν ενεργα στο δικτυο προσβασης οι τιμες χονδρικης εναρμονιζονται με αυτες του ΟΤΕ.
> Το αποτελεσμα για τον καταναλωτη ---> κομμενα τα πακετα κατω του κοστους, καθως τωρα υπαρχει κοστολογικος ελεγχος απο την ΕΕΤΤ.


Και αν πανε (σχεδον) ολοι ΟΤΕ, τι κερδιζουν οι εναλλακτικοι?

----------


## Hetfield

> Και αν πανε (σχεδον) ολοι ΟΤΕ, τι κερδιζουν οι εναλλακτικοι?


Χονδρικη  :Wink:

----------


## uncharted

> Χονδρικη


Σωστο κι αυτο... αν και τα ποσα ειναι μικρα (συγκριτικα με λιανικη).

----------


## jap

Κι όλα αυτά ενώ παρέχονται υπηρεσίες 2 εβδομάδες τώρα. Θα έλεγα λίγο υπομονή να κατακαθίσει η σκόνη και να πάμε από τα μακέτα σε πραγματικές υπηρεσίες. 

Αν δεν έρθουν 'προσφορές' που θα ρίξουν σημαντικά τις τιμές, το μόνο σενάριο που βλέπω εγώ να προτιμήσει κόσμος (εκτός fanboys) τις Wind/Vodafone είναι αν συνδυάσουν με οικονομικότερα του ΟΤΕ και ενδιαφέροντα πακέτα τηλεόρασης, όχι τα τωρινά της vodafone, επ' ουδενί τις βλακείες της cyta.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Κι όλα αυτά ενώ παρέχονται υπηρεσίες 2 εβδομάδες τώρα. Θα έλεγα λίγο υπομονή να κατακαθίσει η σκόνη και να πάμε από τα μακέτα σε πραγματικές υπηρεσίες. 
> 
> Αν δεν έρθουν 'προσφορές' που θα ρίξουν σημαντικά τις τιμές, το μόνο σενάριο που βλέπω εγώ να προτιμήσει κόσμος (εκτός fanboys) τις Wind/Vodafone είναι αν συνδυάσουν με οικονομικότερα του ΟΤΕ και ενδιαφέροντα πακέτα τηλεόρασης, όχι τα τωρινά της vodafone, επ' ουδενί τις βλακείες της cyta.


Εβγαλε η cyta 100άρια/gigabit ?

To Πάσχα είναι καλή εποχή, ελπίζουμε ανάσταση νεκρών..

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		Στα ψόφια πακέτα τηλεόρασης της cyta αναφέρομαι σαν παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή. Η μόνη χρησιμότητα της cyta κατ' εμέ είναι σε διαπραγμάτευση τιμής με τον πάροχό σου να αναφέρεις "μα η cyta το δίνει τόσο", καμία άλλη.

----------


## uncharted

Αυτη η ταση να παιρνεις μαζι (υποχρεωτικα κιολας) και χρονο ομιλιας/TV κλπ μου θυμιζει εξωτερικο, οπου ειναι ετσι εδω και χρονια... καποιοι θελουν σκετο internet χωρις παραφερναλια. Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα ερθουν και τα data caps!

----------


## leoin

> Αυτη η ταση να παιρνεις μαζι (υποχρεωτικα κιολας) και χρονο ομιλιας/TV κλπ μου θυμιζει εξωτερικο, οπου ειναι ετσι εδω και χρονια... καποιοι θελουν σκετο internet χωρις παραφερναλια. Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα ερθουν και τα data caps!


Ετοιμάσου uncharted σίγουρα θα παίξουν, όσο ανεβαίνουν τα προγράμματα τόσο πιο κοντά είμαστε.(με μερικές εταιρίες κ τις συνδέσεις προς το εξωτερικό ήδη εφαρμόζονται) Άσε που θα κόψουν κ τα downloads από τα γνωστά sites

----------


## cranky

> ... καποιοι θελουν σκετο internet ...


Τέτοιο έχω εγώ.
Το *Nova ADSL 24*.

----------


## anderm

> Τέτοιο έχω εγώ.
> Το *Nova ADSL 24*.


Επειδή αυτά τα προγράμματα είναι (εξαιρετικά) κάτω του κόστους είναι προφανές το ότι δεν μπορούν να συνεχίσουν να δίνονται. Απλά για να δικαιολογείται η τιμή κάνουν bundle με περισσότερες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## YAziDis

Ποσο ειναι το κοστος της adsl γραμμης;

----------


## psolord

Με πήρε μία κυρία σήμερα τηλέφωνο, από 693ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ και μου λέει από τη Wind είμαστε, να σας κάνω προσφορά για 100άρα γραμμή.

Μου έδωσε 42 ευρώ το μήνα, με 1500 λεπτά προς wind/Q και 300 λεπτά προς όλα τα Εθνικά Δίκτυα. Όταν είχα πάρει εγώ στο 13800, μου είχαν πει 52 ευρώ η 100άρα με δωρεαν σύνδεση. Τώρα θέλει πάλι 30 ευρώ για ενεργοποίηση αλλά έχεις 10 ευρώ λιγότερα για τους επόμενους 24 μήνες.

Είναι έτοιμη η καμπίνα σας μου λέει για να δώσει 100άρα με οπτική ίνα. Το ξέρω της λέω, έχει αλλάξει η γραμμή σε Vectoring εδώ και κάνα μήνα. Α μου λέει είστε γνώστης, άρα σας αξίζει η 100άρα!  :onetooth:  Μού θύμισε το ανέκδοτο που λέει, πω ρε αγάπη μου, αυτή η κοσμοτέ θα σου πει τα πάντα προκειμένου να σε πιάσει πελάτη!  :Razz: 

Τεσπα, είναι επί της ουσίας άχρηστη η 100άρα. Τον τελευταίο μήνα στο μόνο πράγμα που θα μου χρειαζόταν υποθετικά, είναι που κατέβασα Forza Horizon 3, Forza Motorsport 7, Gears of War 4, Gears of War Ultimate Edition από το Windows Store, τα οποία όλα μαζί είναι καμιά 300GB. Μάλιστα τα κατέβασα δύο φορές για τους δύο υπολογιστές, γιατί το γαμ@!@#$% το Windows Store δε σε αφήνει να κάνεις copy όλα τα αρχεία από τον ένα υπολογιστή στον άλλο και να τα βρει το πρόγραμμα, όπως κάνουν Uplay, Steam, Origin κλπ. Δηλαδή σύνολο 600GB. Βάλε και ότι το Gears of War 4 που είναι 116GB μόνο του, στον ένα υπολογιστή το κατέβασα 3 φορές, επίσης γιατί το Windows Store γαμ@#$@%!

Ε τώρα η γραμμή κάθεται πάλι. Δηλαδή να έχεις 100 να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις κάθε Πάσχα και Χριστούγεννο που έχουν προσφορές τα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα. Μια χαρά είναι η 50άρα παίδες.

----------


## MIKU

Αρα ξεκίνησαν να δίνουν!

----------


## Iris07

*To 200άρι της Wind από τα 62 πήγε στα 55 !!*  :Cool: 

https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...net-&-stathero

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> *To 200άρι της Wind από τα 62 πήγε στα 55 !!* 
> 
> https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...net-&-stathero


Το 200άρι της WIND, έχει επίσης 1500' προς όλα τα κινητά + άλλα 1500' προς κινητά WIND.  :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

> *To 200άρι της Wind από τα 62 πήγε στα 55 !!* 
> 
> https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...net-&-stathero


Paper launch ftw όμως  :Very Happy:

----------


## ice

Πρακτικα παιδες εχει παρει κανεις Wind 100 η εστω 50 ? 
ειναι ευχαριστημενος ? 
Εχει καλες τιμες στο triple play και το σκεφτομαι αλλα αρκετοι λενε οτι μακρια απο Wind χωρις ποτε να εχουν συγκεκριμενο λογο ? (κινητη? σταθερη ? VDSL ? προβληματα? )
Θα εκτιμουσα καποια αξιολογηση της Wind πριν κανω την κινηση

----------


## uncharted

> Πρακτικα παιδες εχει παρει κανεις Wind 100 η εστω 50 ? 
> ειναι ευχαριστημενος ? 
> Εχει καλες τιμες στο triple play και το σκεφτομαι αλλα αρκετοι λενε οτι μακρια απο Wind χωρις ποτε να εχουν συγκεκριμενο λογο ? (κινητη? σταθερη ? VDSL ? προβληματα? )
> Θα εκτιμουσα καποια αξιολογηση της Wind πριν κανω την κινηση


Τα προβληματα αρχιζουν οταν αποφασισεις να φυγεις απο αυτους...

----------


## cranky

> Θα εκτιμουσα καποια αξιολογηση της Wind πριν κανω την κινηση


Παρακολούθα τα θέματα *εδώ* κι' *εδώ*, και θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## ice

> Παρακολούθα τα θέματα *εδώ* κι' *εδώ*, και θα καταλάβεις.



ΟΚ σας ευχαριστω καταλαβα αρκετα ...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Πρακτικα παιδες εχει παρει κανεις Wind 100 η εστω 50 ? 
> ειναι ευχαριστημενος ? 
> Εχει καλες τιμες στο triple play και το σκεφτομαι αλλα αρκετοι λενε οτι μακρια απο Wind χωρις ποτε να εχουν συγκεκριμενο λογο ? (κινητη? σταθερη ? VDSL ? προβληματα? )
> Θα εκτιμουσα καποια αξιολογηση της Wind πριν κανω την κινηση


Οι περισσότεροι που λένε "μακριά από WIND", δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ συνδρομητές WIND.  :Razz:  

Οι αυξήσεις λογαριασμών έχουν πλέον απαγορευτεί από την αρμόδια αρχή, οπότε δεν "παίζουν" πλέον... 

Εμείς πάντως σε 4 γραμμές WIND (η μία VDSL από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ με ~47 Mbps speedtest), δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα. Μόνο στη δική μου γραμμή παλιότερα (πριν πάω Cyta) είχαν βάλει NAT στην αρχή, αλλά με ένα τηλέφωνο στο 1212 μου το γύρισαν σε Public IP.

Γενικά, αν το ίντερνετ είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο στη δουλειά σου, καλύτερα να επιλέξεις άλλη εταιρία (πχ ΟΤΕ), δίνοντας κάτι παραπάνω. Αν υπάρξει βλάβη, θα διορθωθεί πιο γρήγορα. Αλλά για κανονική χρήση, είναι μια χαρά η WIND.

----------


## ice

> Οι περισσότεροι που λένε "μακριά από WIND", δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ συνδρομητές WIND.  
> 
> Οι αυξήσεις λογαριασμών έχουν πλέον απαγορευτεί από την αρμόδια αρχή, οπότε δεν "παίζουν" πλέον... 
> 
> Εμείς πάντως σε 4 γραμμές WIND (η μία VDSL από καμπίνα ΟΤΕ με ~47 Mbps speedtest), δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα. Μόνο στη δική μου γραμμή παλιότερα (πριν πάω Cyta) είχαν βάλει NAT στην αρχή, αλλά με ένα τηλέφωνο στο 1212 μου το γύρισαν σε Public IP.
> 
> Γενικά, αν το ίντερνετ είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο στη δουλειά σου, καλύτερα να επιλέξεις άλλη εταιρία (πχ ΟΤΕ), δίνοντας κάτι παραπάνω. Αν υπάρξει βλάβη, θα διορθωθεί πιο γρήγορα. Αλλά για κανονική χρήση, είναι μια χαρά η WIND.


Ναι αφου ειναι για θεμα δουλειας πας ΟΤΕ , Ευχαριστω !

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Οι περισσότεροι που λένε "μακριά από WIND", δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ συνδρομητές WIND.  
> 
> Οι αυξήσεις λογαριασμών έχουν πλέον απαγορευτεί από την αρμόδια αρχή, οπότε δεν "παίζουν" πλέον... 
> 
> .


Προσβάλλεις και δεν πρέπει..
Αλλά εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα αν ήμουνα συνδρομητής wind (kai σε άλλη περίπτωση του περίφημου zisto της tellas που και αυτή είναι wind )

Εσύ μπορείς να κάνεις και αγκαλίτσες, εγώ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ γιατί δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα κι αυτό μ' ενοχλούσε γιατί είμαι μαζόχας.

Οσο για τις αυξήσεις, ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός της γυναίκας μου ήταν  +6 ευρώ, τους επισκέφθηκε και της είπανε ότι τώρα πέρασε ο μήνας, συμβόλαιο που λήγει τον Μάρτιο και θα την κάνει (μήπως να σου μεταβιβάσει το συμβόλαιο να γλυτώσεις και από την cyta που τόσα προβλήματα σου δημιουργεί ?)

----------


## pankostas

Θα συμφωνησω και γω με τον φιλο, απο προσωπικη εμπειρία για μένα, μακριά από WIND.

----------


## Iris07

*Η Wind έδωσε τιμές για FTTH!*

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...24#post6323224

----------


## ThReSh

> *Η Wind έδωσε τιμές για FTTH!*
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...24#post6323224


Αυτές είναι χονδρική, δεν έχει σχέση με το topic που είναι για λιανική...

----------


## sevast99

Πήρα απο wind το 100ρι σήμερα τηλεφωνικά , 37 Ε προσφορά με δωρεάν τέλη , και ruter, τα 1500΄προς wind προσωπικα αδιάφορο τα 300 προς ολους τα είχα, (ήδη έχω wind εδώ και 1 χρόνο)Μου είπαν οτι η οπτική ινα θα έρθει μεχρι το κουτί της πολυκατοικιας μου , θα στείλουν πρωτα το router  και θα ειδοποιηθώ πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ , για να το συνδέσω, μου υποσχέθηκαν ότι η όποια διακοπή δεν θα κρατήσει πανω από 2 ώρες το πολύ, (μωρέ μόλις καταλάβω διακοπή τους την έστησα καραούλι στο κουτί)! Α ! να δουμε τι θα δουμε )Το ποιο ενδιαφέρον ειναι οτι μου ειπαν οτι το δίκτυο ειναι πια ιδιόκτητο, και ουδεμιά σχέση θα εχω με ΟΤΕ αν και οποτε μου προκύψει κάτι,σε τεχνικό θεμα, θα εχω να κάνω μόνο με wind  και οχι το ("φταιει ο ΟΤΕ η Cosmote οπως πλέον ονομάζετε )κλπ !Απο τιμή με δωρεάν ruter και τέλη ενεργοποιησης για 100αρι fiber 100 Down , 10 up , νομίζω καλό ακούγετε! Επιφυλάσσομαι όμως απο την εμπειρία μου... σε αλλο εναλλακτικό... και εμπειρία πρόσφατη φίλης που θέλησε να βάλει vdsl  και εμεινε χωρίς τηλ για 1,5 μηνα και χωρις νετ για κάμποσο χρονο μεχρι που παράτησε την εταιρεια της VODAFON, Και πήγε forthnet!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Πήρα απο wind το 100ρι σήμερα τηλεφωνικά , 37 Ε προσφορά με δωρεάν τέλη , και ruter, τα 1500΄προς wind προσωπικα αδιάφορο τα 300 προς ολους τα είχα, (ήδη έχω wind εδώ και 1 χρόνο)Μου είπαν οτι η οπτική ινα θα έρθει μεχρι το κουτί της πολυκατοικιας μου , θα στείλουν πρωτα το router  και θα ειδοποιηθώ πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ , για να το συνδέσω, μου υποσχέθηκαν ότι η όποια διακοπή δεν θα κρατήσει πανω από 2 ώρες το πολύ, (μωρέ μόλις καταλάβω διακοπή τους την έστησα καραούλι στο κουτί)! Α ! να δουμε τι θα δουμε )Το ποιο ενδιαφέρον ειναι οτι μου ειπαν οτι το δίκτυο ειναι πια ιδιόκτητο, και ουδεμιά σχέση θα εχω με ΟΤΕ αν και οποτε μου προκύψει κάτι,σε τεχνικό θεμα, θα εχω να κάνω μόνο με wind  και οχι το ("φταιει ο ΟΤΕ η Cosmote οπως πλέον ονομάζετε )κλπ !Απο τιμή με δωρεάν ruter και τέλη ενεργοποιησης για 100αρι fiber 100 Down , 10 up , νομίζω καλό ακούγετε! Επιφυλάσσομαι όμως απο την εμπειρία μου... σε αλλο εναλλακτικό... και εμπειρία πρόσφατη φίλης που θέλησε να βάλει vdsl  και εμεινε χωρίς τηλ για 1,5 μηνα και χωρις νετ για κάμποσο χρονο μεχρι που παράτησε την εταιρεια της VODAFON, Και πήγε forthnet!


Πολύ καλή τιμή. Από συνεργάτη της WIND πήρες την προσφορά;

----------


## sevast99

> Πολύ καλή τιμή. Από συνεργάτη της WIND πήρες την προσφορά;


Απο το τμημα προσφορών της Wind  δηλ απο την ιδια την εταιρεια οχι απο γραφεία προώθησης

----------


## Iris07

*Η WIND αναζητά συνεργάτες για το δίκτυο καταστημάτων της*

_Την επέκταση και διεύρυνση του δικτύου των καταστημάτων της σε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα επιδιώκει η WIND με την παρουσία της στην 20η Διεθνή Έκθεση KEM Franchise 
που θα πραγματοποιηθεί από 9 έως 12 Μαρτίου 2018 στο Μεσογειακό Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο MEC Παιανίας.
..._

http://www.zougla.gr/technology/worl...tastimaton-tis

Άμα πάει κάποιος ας τους ρωτήσει πως πάνε τα χρονοδιαγράμματα..
και τι γίνεται με τις ταχύτητες και το FTTH..

*WIND Business Fiber
Γιατί οι οπτικές ίνες αλλάζουν τις επιχειρήσεις*

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...epiheiriseis-/

Λένε ότι θα τελειώσουν με την Αττική ως το τέλος του χρόνου..

----------


## RedRock

> Πήρα απο wind το 100ρι σήμερα τηλεφωνικά , 37 Ε προσφορά με δωρεάν τέλη , και ruter, τα 1500΄προς wind προσωπικα αδιάφορο τα 300 προς ολους τα είχα, (ήδη έχω wind εδώ και 1 χρόνο)Μου είπαν οτι η οπτική ινα θα έρθει μεχρι το κουτί της πολυκατοικιας μου , θα στείλουν πρωτα το router  και θα ειδοποιηθώ πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ , για να το συνδέσω, μου υποσχέθηκαν ότι η όποια διακοπή δεν θα κρατήσει πανω από 2 ώρες το πολύ, (μωρέ μόλις καταλάβω διακοπή τους την έστησα καραούλι στο κουτί)! Α ! να δουμε τι θα δουμε )Το ποιο ενδιαφέρον ειναι οτι μου ειπαν οτι το δίκτυο ειναι πια ιδιόκτητο, και ουδεμιά σχέση θα εχω με ΟΤΕ αν και οποτε μου προκύψει κάτι,σε τεχνικό θεμα, θα εχω να κάνω μόνο με wind  και οχι το ("φταιει ο ΟΤΕ η Cosmote οπως πλέον ονομάζετε )κλπ !Απο τιμή με δωρεάν ruter και τέλη ενεργοποιησης για 100αρι fiber 100 Down , 10 up , νομίζω καλό ακούγετε! Επιφυλάσσομαι όμως απο την εμπειρία μου... σε αλλο εναλλακτικό... και εμπειρία πρόσφατη φίλης που θέλησε να βάλει vdsl  και εμεινε χωρίς τηλ για 1,5 μηνα και χωρις νετ για κάμποσο χρονο μεχρι που παράτησε την εταιρεια της VODAFON, Και πήγε forthnet!


εγώ πάλι έχω 50/10 με 30€ το μήνα,300λεπτά προς όλους,1500 προς wind και 2 ώρες χρόνο ομιλίας το μήνα δώρο στο καρτοκινητό(πρακτικά έχω δωρεάν κινητό).δεν ξέρω πώς θα με δελεάσουν να δώσω παραπάνω λεφτά. αν μου έδιναν περισσότερο up θα το σκεφτόμουν. τα 50 down μου φτάνουν και περισσεύουν.

----------


## nikgr

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...epiheiriseis-/

Eπειδή το άρθρο αναφέρει για τη Λάρισα οτι τα έργα της wind θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί το πρώτο 6μηνο του 2018, απλά να αναφέρω οτι απ' τις 200 καμπίνες που έχει αναλάβει η wind στη Λάρισα τα έργα έχουν σταματήσει απο τον Οκτώβριο όταν η wind εγκατέστησε το 1/10 των καμπινών. 
Εκτοτε αγνοείται η τύχη των υπολοίπων και αν τελικά το έργο που ανέλαβαν έχει εγκαταλειφθει. Στο 1 απ' τα 2 μάλιστα αστικά κέντρα (το μεγαλύτερο ) δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα απολύτως!

Βεβαια σε προσφατο αίτημα προς το δήμο Λάρισας φαινεται να ζητουν και να παίρνουν έκριση για οσες έχουν ζητήσει, απαλείφοντας ολες του κέντρου όπου επροκειται να εγκαταστήσουν FTTH και για τις οποίες δεν ζήτηθηκε καν  απο το δημο έγκριση προς υλοποίηση.
Αυτα για να μη μας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...epiheiriseis-/
> 
> Eπειδή το άρθρο αναφέρει για τη Λάρισα οτι τα έργα της wind θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί το πρώτο 6μηνο του 2018, απλά να αναφέρω οτι απ' τις 200 καμπίνες που έχει αναλάβει η wind στη Λάρισα τα έργα έχουν σταματήσει απο τον Οκτώβριο όταν η wind εγκατέστησε το 1/10 των καμπινών. 
> Εκτοτε αγνοείται η τύχη των υπολοίπων και αν τελικά το έργο που ανέλαβαν έχει εγκαταλειφθει. Στο 1 απ' τα 2 μάλιστα αστικά κέντρα (το μεγαλύτερο ) δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα απολύτως!
> 
> Βεβαια σε προσφατο αίτημα προς το δήμο Λάρισας φαινεται να ζητουν και να παίρνουν έκριση για οσες έχουν ζητήσει, απαλείφοντας ολες του κέντρου όπου επροκειται να εγκαταστήσουν FTTH και για τις οποίες δεν ζήτηθηκε καν  απο το δημο έγκριση προς υλοποίηση.
> Αυτα για να μη μας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί.


Το γαζί της wind είναι χοντρό (κοφτό γαζί) κάτι σαν καρίκωμα  και ξηλώνεται εύκολα, εκτός του DaBest που είναι σταυροβελονιά   :Razz:

----------


## makhs

> *Η WIND αναζητά συνεργάτες για το δίκτυο καταστημάτων της*
> 
> _Την επέκταση και διεύρυνση του δικτύου των καταστημάτων της σε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα επιδιώκει η WIND με την παρουσία της στην 20η Διεθνή Έκθεση KEM Franchise 
> που θα πραγματοποιηθεί από 9 έως 12 Μαρτίου 2018 στο Μεσογειακό Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο MEC Παιανίας.
> ..._
> 
> http://www.zougla.gr/technology/worl...tastimaton-tis
> 
> Άμα πάει κάποιος ας τους ρωτήσει πως πάνε τα χρονοδιαγράμματα..
> ...


Εδω κολλαει αυτο που λεμε....χρονια πολλα και του χρονου....

----------


## RedRock

> Εδω κολλαει αυτο που λεμε....χρονια πολλα και του χρονου....


εγώ ξέρω,ότι εδώ που μένω(Πέραμα) μια ολόκληρη πόλη είναι χωρίς wind εδώ και 2 χρόνια και η πλάκα είναι ότι έκλεισε πρόσφατα και το κατάστημα στο γειτονικό Κερατσίνι λόγω αλλαγής διεύθυνσης.μέχρι νεωτέρας ένας πληθυσμός 100 και βάλε χιλιάδων ατόμων,πρέπει να απευθυνθεί σε άλλο δήμο(Πειραιά)!!!

----------


## yan73

> εγώ πάλι έχω 50/10 με 30€ το μήνα,300λεπτά προς όλους,1500 προς wind και 2 ώρες χρόνο ομιλίας το μήνα δώρο στο καρτοκινητό(πρακτικά έχω δωρεάν κινητό).δεν ξέρω πώς θα με δελεάσουν να δώσω παραπάνω λεφτά. αν μου έδιναν περισσότερο up θα το σκεφτόμουν. τα 50 down μου φτάνουν και περισσεύουν.


Ειναι οντως καλη τιμη, το ζητησες τηλεφωνικα απο την Wind ή σε πηρε συνεργατης τους;

----------


## psolord

...και στη Σουηδία δίνουν 10gbit!

https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comm..._for_37_usd_a/

 :onetooth:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> εγώ πάλι έχω 50/10 με 30€ το μήνα,300λεπτά προς όλους,1500 προς wind και 2 ώρες χρόνο ομιλίας το μήνα δώρο στο καρτοκινητό(πρακτικά έχω δωρεάν κινητό).δεν ξέρω πώς θα με δελεάσουν να δώσω παραπάνω λεφτά. αν μου έδιναν περισσότερο up θα το σκεφτόμουν. τα 50 down μου φτάνουν και περισσεύουν.


Στο myphone, κάποιος έλεγε ότι η WIND του έδωσε τα ίδια με 100 Mbps ταχύτητα, στα 33€.

----------


## nio25

> Στο myphone, κάποιος έλεγε ότι η WIND του έδωσε τα ίδια με 100 Mbps ταχύτητα, στα 33€.


Και σε μένα έχουν κάνει την ίδια προσφορά. 29ε για 50mbps και 33ε για 100mpbs.
Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι με ~17ε το μήνα για 24αρα.

----------


## bagtzim

Τι περιελάμβανε;σταθερα κινητα κτλ;

----------


## nio25

Τα Plus προγράμματα της Wind:
Απεριόριστες αστικές & υπεραστικές κλήσεις
300' προς εθνικά κινητά
1500' προς WIND/Q κινητά

----------


## andreasp

> Και σε μένα έχουν κάνει την ίδια προσφορά. 29ε για 50mbps και 33ε για 100mpbs.
> Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι με ~17ε το μήνα για 24αρα.


26,5 εγω ανανεωσα το 50αρι vdsl.
33 μου έδιναν το 100αρι, αλλα ειπα να μην ανεβω σε κοστος. Μια χαρα μου κανει το 50αρι προς το παρόν...
Ασε να έχουμε και κάτι να ελπίζουμε...  :Smile:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Παιδιά οι αναβαθμίσεις αυτές που λέτε ήρθαν και με κόστος ενεργοποίησης;
Και επίσης, τι είδους συνδέσεις είναι; Είναι νέες, είναι κοντόληγες ανανεώσεις;

----------


## nio25

> 26,5 εγω ανανεωσα το 50αρι vdsl.
> 33 μου έδιναν το 100αρι, αλλα ειπα να μην ανεβω σε κοστος. Μια χαρα μου κανει το 50αρι προς το παρόν...
> Ασε να έχουμε και κάτι να ελπίζουμε...


Έκανες παζάρι και στο έδωσαν πιο χαμηλά από 29; Για να ξέρω τι να κάνω κι εγώ  :Razz: 




> Παιδιά οι αναβαθμίσεις αυτές που λέτε ήρθαν και με κόστος ενεργοποίησης;
> Και επίσης, τι είδους συνδέσεις είναι; Είναι νέες, είναι κοντόληγες ανανεώσεις;


Για μένα ήταν για ανανέωση (για άλλα 2 χρόνια) με δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης. Πριν μερικούς μήνες μάλιστα είχα ανανεώσει το 24αρι μου στα 16,5 συγκεκριμένα.


Επίσης στο site της Wind μπορείτε να βάλετε το αφμ σας (στο έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας) αν είστε ήδη πελάτης και να δείτε αν υπάρχει κάποια προσωπική προσφορά.

----------


## sevast99

Απο το τμημα προσφορών της Wind δηλ απο την ίδια την εταιρεια, ημουν ηδη στην Wind  με Adsl , ακομη δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει, αλλα μου έστειλαν μην για αυριο 27/3 .. οψόμεθα.. θα γράψω  ..ΑΝ ... εχω νετ

- - - Updated - - -

Πριν λιγες ωρες μου κόπηκε για λιγο το νετ οταν ηρθε συνχρονισα στα 28 μετα απο λιγο τα ιδια , ξανασυχρονισα 38 Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως γινεται ... αυριο ειπαν οτι θα έρθουν στην την Πολυκατοικία..κατι σιγουρα παιζει.. εμεινα και διχως τηλεφωνο...

Σημερα πηρα στις βλαβες τηλέφωνο , γιατι εξακολουθουσα να μην εχω τηλ, ηρθε τεχνικός της wind ,ειδε την συνδεση στο κουτι, ενα απο τα καλωδια του ζεύγους ηταν αποσυνδεδεμένο!!!!!(βραδιάτικα ηρθε ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορω να καταλαβω στις 9-10 σταματησε το τλεφωνο)Εμ πάση περιπτωση το συνέδεσε , και το τηλ ηρθε , αλλα και συνχρονισα επιτέλους στα 98.893! καλο! αλλα , μου ειπε οτι παίρνω απο καμπινα!!!Οχι οπτική εως τον κατανεμητή οπως μου ειχαν πει!Εμμ δεν θα το αφήσω ετσι...παρότι η ταχύτητα ειναι άριστη, θελω να παρω αυτο που μου πούλησαν... αλλα θα διαβάσω συμβόλαιο!(το κουριερ που σου το φερνει δεν σου δινει χρονο να το διαβάσεις πριν υπογράψεις)!

----------


## leoin

> 26,5 εγω ανανεωσα το 50αρι vdsl.
> 33 μου έδιναν το 100αρι, αλλα ειπα να μην ανεβω σε κοστος. Μια χαρα μου κανει το 50αρι προς το παρόν...
> Ασε να έχουμε και κάτι να ελπίζουμε...


Η προσφορά ήρθε τηλεφωνικά από το 13800 ?

Αυτό με το site δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα. Πηραν τηλεφωνο κ λένε για νέους συνδρομητές είμαστε πάρτε στο 13800

----------


## Mammouhalos

Εγώ ανανέωσα πριν μερικούς μήνες vdsl από αστικό κέντρο με απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά και 5 ώρες σε κινητά με 16 ευρώ τελική τιμή.
Πιέστε τους λίγο!

----------


## leoin

> Εγώ ανανέωσα πριν μερικούς μήνες vdsl από αστικό κέντρο με απεριόριστα αστικά/υπεραστικά και 5 ώρες σε κινητά με 16 ευρώ τελική τιμή.
> Πιέστε τους λίγο!


Έκανες φορητότητα? γιατί αλλίως δύσκολα να πέσουν τόσο. εδω ζήτησα προσφορά κ μου λένε χρεώσου κ από πάνω να πάρεις 13800

----------


## Mammouhalos

Ναι συγνώμη.....ξέχασα να το αναφέρω.
Η προσφορά ήρθε έπειτα από αίτηση φορητότητας που έκανα.

----------


## leoin

> Ναι συγνώμη.....ξέχασα να το αναφέρω.
> Η προσφορά ήρθε έπειτα από αίτηση φορητότητας που έκανα.


Το φαντάστηκα αλλά πλέον η φορητότητα είναι άν θα πιάσει γιατί μπορεί να μην προλάβεις την ενεργοποίηση του άλλου παρόχου

----------


## yan73

Και σε μενα (πελατης 3+ χρονια 24αρα ADSL) σε τηλεφωνο που με πηραν απο Wind μου εκαναν τους δυσκολους για την προσφορα 35 ευρω το 100αρι ή 30 ευρω το 50αρι Fiber που αναφερετε πιο πανω..

Mου αντιπροτειναν 40 ευρω το 100αρι, τους ειπα οχι και "θα μιλησει με προϊσταμενο".  Να κανω αιτηση φορητοτητας ακομα και με συμβολαιο εν ισχυ;

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Ποσο πέναλτι θα έχεις που σπας το συμβόλαιο;

----------


## RedRock

> Ειναι οντως καλη τιμη, το ζητησες τηλεφωνικα απο την Wind ή σε πηρε συνεργατης τους;


από τα κεντρικά με πήραν για αναβάθμιση της ήδη υπάρχουσας γραμμής και ως παλιός πελάτης μου έκαναν αυτή την προσφορά. μια χαρά είμαι και δεν αλλάζω με τίποτα.

----------


## Iris07

*1 Gbps με 25  Ευρώ από την Wind στην Ιταλία!!*

http://www.webnews.it/2017/03/23/inf...ezzo-speciale/

----------


## sevast99

Χριστος Ανεστη, γραφω παλι , γιατι θελω λιγο την γνωμη σας, οπως προανέφερα ,συνδέθηκα κανονικά, με vdsl 2 (fiber 100) χρονισα στα 98+ ολα οκ , εκτος απο το οτι δεν μου εφεραν την οπτικη μεχρι το κουτι (αυτη ηταν η πώληση , γιαυτο πήρα το 100ρι)αλλα ειμαι συνδεδεμενη απο Καμπίνα το συμβόλαιο τελικα ηταν για καμπίνα... ενω η Πώληση ηταν για το κουτί μου...αλλο συμφώνησα τηλεφωνικά και αλλο μου έστειλαν και υπεγραψα.. ξερετε ο Κουριερ στην Πόρτα βιαστικός κλπ. Δεν ξερω πως να το χειριστώ...οχι οτι υπαρχει προβλημα ,, αλλά ετσι!(μου φαίνεται οτι ριξαν την τιμη στο εκατοστάρι αλλα δεν δινουν πλέον  οπτική μεχρι το σπιτι, μόνο στο 200ρι πλεον)

----------


## ThReSh

> Χριστος Ανεστη, γραφω παλι , γιατι θελω λιγο την γνωμη σας, οπως προανέφερα ,συνδέθηκα κανονικά, με vdsl 2 (fiber 100) χρονισα στα 98+ ολα οκ , εκτος απο το οτι δεν μου εφεραν την οπτικη μεχρι το κουτι (αυτη ηταν η πώληση , γιαυτο πήρα το 100ρι)αλλα ειμαι συνδεδεμενη απο Καμπίνα το συμβόλαιο τελικα ηταν για καμπίνα... ενω η Πώληση ηταν για το κουτί μου...αλλο συμφώνησα τηλεφωνικά και αλλο μου έστειλαν και υπεγραψα.. ξερετε ο Κουριερ στην Πόρτα βιαστικός κλπ. Δεν ξερω πως να το χειριστώ...οχι οτι υπαρχει προβλημα ,, αλλά ετσι!(μου φαίνεται οτι ριξαν την τιμη στο εκατοστάρι αλλα δεν δινουν πλέον  οπτική μεχρι το σπιτι, μόνο στο 200ρι πλεον)


Σε πολύ λίγες περιπτώσεις θα φτάσει η οπτική στο σπίτι. Είναι συγκεκριμένες οι περιοχές και κάποιες από τις καμπίνες τους που θα πηγαίνει μέχρι το σπίτι η οπτική. Στους υπόλοιπους ακόμα και στο 200αρι η οπτική θα είναι μέχρι τη καμπίνα.

----------


## nikgr

έχει δωσει πουθενά FTTH η wind? Aπ' οσο ξέρω στην Καλαμάτα που ήταν μια απ' τις πιλοτικές πολεις δεν έδωσαν.
Στην πόλη μου τη Λάρισα, απ' τις 200 καμπίνες που πηρε η wind στη ανάθεση, για τις 50 τελικά δεν ζητησε τελικα μέχρι σήμερα αδεια απο το δημο για εγκατάσταση, οι περισσότερες απ' τις οποίες ήταν του κέντρου για απευθείας FTTH.
Η δική μου που ήταν μια απ' αυτές και τελικά την παρακαμψαν.
Ξέρει κανείς τι προκειται να γινει?

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Έχω μια απορία  :Thinking: 

Ας πούμε πως έχω ακόμα ένα χρόνο συμβόλαιο και με πρόταση του παρόχου ανανεώνω για άλλα 2 χρόνια με ένα νέο πακέτο.
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση μπορώ να κάνω χρήση της υπαναχώρησης εντός των πρώτων 30 ημερών και να ξεμπερδεύω με τη δέσμευση ή μου ξεφεύγει κάτι   :Embarassed:

----------


## jap

Η υπαναχώρηση είναι 14 ημέρες και αφορά μόνο πωλήσεις εξ αποστάσεως. Η λογική είναι πως ίσως δεν έχεις την ευκαιρία να εξετάσεις την υπηρεσία και τους όρους της λεπτομερώς και σου δίνει περιθώριο να μελετήσεις τα ψιλά γράμματα. Στην περίπτωσή σου όμως την υπηρεσία τη γνωρίζεις και τη χρησιμοποιείς ήδη, δεν νομίζω πως έχει κάποια εφαρμογή η υπαναχώρηση. Δεν ξέρω πόσο διαφορετικά μπορεί να είναι τα πράγματα εφόσον όπως λες πας σε άλλη υπηρεσία (στην πράξη, για το συνδρομητή, μόνο η ταχύτητα αλλάζει αν από adsl πας σε vdsl ή από Α/Κ σε καμπίνα). Αν ξέρει κάποιος φίλος κάτι διαφορετικό, ας πει.

----------


## El skeleton

Σκέφτομαι να γραφτώ με το πρόγραμμα wind fiber 100mbps.
Διαβάζω ότι η wind δίνει το Technicolor TG789vac V2.

Από ότι φαίνεται το καλύτερο σενάριο είναι να έχω το netgear D7000 nighthawk AC1900 στο δωμάτιό μου με το κυρίως pc rig μου σε pppoe κανονικά όπως θέλει συνήθως ο ISP και να παίρνει κατευθείαν σήμα από πρίζα (από ότι διαβάζω μπορεί να τρέξει τα 100mbps και έχει built in vdsl modem). 

Από 'κει και έπειτα έχω την επιλογή να χρησιμοποιήσω το Technicolor TG789vac V2 που δίνει η wind σε bridge mode, σε διαφορετικό χώρο, στο σαλόνι. 

Στο Technicolor της wind θα συνδέσω μέσω ethernet τα linux μηχανάκια μου, την smart tv μου, άντε και κανένα laptop.  ^_^ Γλιτώνω και τα έξοδα για την αγορά δεύτερου router.  :One thumb up: 

Η γνώμη σας;

----------


## yan73

> Ποσο πέναλτι θα έχεις που σπας το συμβόλαιο;


To ειχα ρωτησει εδω κι ενα μηνα σχεδον (μεσω του site της Wind) και απαντηση δεν ελαβα, τηλεφωνικα εμαθα οτι ληγει σε 3 μηνες, αρα συμφωνα με αυτο, πεναλτι 40 ευρω

----------


## jogatore

Μια ερωτηση.
Σκεφτομαι να περασω σε 50αρα γραμμη της wind που φυσικα ειναι vdsl αλλα δεν θελψ να χρησιμοποιησω το ρουτερ που δινει η ετερεια .
Ποιο ρουτερ κατα τη γνωμη σας ειναι ιδανικο?  Θα προτιμουσα να ειναι  adsl2/vdsl2. (καποιο tp-link ή asus)

Η τηλεφωνια θα ειναι οποσδηποτε voip ??

Ευχαριστω

----------


## YAziDis

Κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει VoIP οπότε όπως και να'χει καλό θα ήταν να το υποστηρίζει το καινούριο router

----------


## psolord

> Μια ερωτηση.
> Σκεφτομαι να περασω σε 50αρα γραμμη της wind που φυσικα ειναι vdsl αλλα δεν θελψ να χρησιμοποιησω το ρουτερ που δινει η ετερεια .
> Ποιο ρουτερ κατα τη γνωμη σας ειναι ιδανικο?  Θα προτιμουσα να ειναι  adsl2/vdsl2. (καποιο tp-link ή asus)
> 
> Η τηλεφωνια θα ειναι οποσδηποτε voip ??
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Εγω εχω 50αρα vdsl με PSTN τηλεφωνο κανονικα.

Τωρα ληγουν και τα δυο συμβολαια στα δυο σπιτια και οι προσφορες που μου εδωσαν ειναι για voip τηλεφωνια, μπλιαχ.

Παντως απο 33 ευρω που δινω τωρα για 50αρα, μου εδωσαν 100αρα με 34,90. Αντε τωρα να κρατησεις το PSTN!  :onetooth:

----------


## jogatore

> Κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει VoIP οπότε όπως και να'χει καλό θα ήταν να το υποστηρίζει το καινούριο router


Και θανε υποχρεωτικα voip? σαν να σου λενε μεινε με adsl?

----------


## YAziDis

Και η adsl με voip θα ναι.

----------


## psolord

Εκανα την αιτηση για την 100αρα σημερα. Η κυρια με την οποια μιλησα μου ειπε οτι η γραμμη θα παραμεινει PSTN και δε θα μου στειλουν καν αλλο modem. Απλα θα ανεβασουν την ταχυτητα.

Βεβαια δε μου φανηκε και παρα πολυ σχετικη να πω την αληθεια. Αρχισε να μου λεει και τα γνωστα, θα φυγετε απο το χαλκο και θα πατε σε οπτικη, τη γνωστη παπατζα δηλαδη. Λεω ας μην απαντησω τωρα γιατι δεν εχω ορεξη.  :Razz:  Ιδωμεν...

----------


## jkoukos

Πάντως οι συνδέσεις από καμπίνα εκ του κανονισμού προβλέπεται να είναι μόνο VoIP. Απλά μέχρι σήμερα δεν ισχύει παντού και πάντα, αλλά ήδη όλοι οι πάροχοι σε νέες συνδέσεις το παρέχουν όλο και περισσότερο.

----------


## jogatore

> Και η adsl με voip θα ναι.


Την κάτσαμε την βαρκα , δηλαδη?

----------


## YAziDis

Μένεις σε περιοχή που έχει διακοπές ρεύματος;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μένεις σε περιοχή που έχει διακοπές ρεύματος;


Ποιά περιοχή δεν έχει ? Μόνο δίπλα σε Νοσοκομεία.
Διακοπές ακόμα και άσχετες μέρες και ώρες πχ Κυριακή 7 το πρωί. 
Και Νέα Σμύρνη και Παλιό Φάληρο και Καλλιθέα και Σπέτσες και Ικαρία και και

----------


## YAziDis

> Ποιά περιοχή δεν έχει ? Μόνο δίπλα σε Νοσοκομεία.
> Διακοπές ακόμα και άσχετες μέρες και ώρες πχ Κυριακή 7 το πρωί. 
> Και Νέα Σμύρνη και Παλιό Φάληρο και Καλλιθέα και Σπέτσες και Ικαρία και και


Αν έχει διακοπές ρεύματος τότε ίσως τον ενοχλήσει η απουσία τηλεφωνικής γραμμής. Επίσης όσον αφορά τις διακοπές, εγώ προσωπικά Θεσσαλονίκη ας πούμε δεν έχω. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να έχει κάποιος

----------


## psolord

Το προβλημα με το Voip δεν ειναι μονο η απωλεια τηλεφωνου σε διακοπη ρευματος. Αυτο λυνεται με ενα μικρο UPS. Αλλωστε τα modems δεν τραβανε πολυ ρευμα. Ενα μικρο UPS θα το κρατουσε online για ωρες. Αλλωστε, οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε ασυρματα τηλεφωνα στο σπιτι. Με διακοπη ρευματος θα σταματησουν να δουλευουν και αυτα, ουτως ή αλλως. Με το UPS παντως, κοτσαρεις και τα δυο επανω και τελειωνεις. Αν υπαρχει ατομο υψηλου κινδυνου στο σπιτι δηλαδη και δεν του ειναι ευκολο να χρησιμοποιησει κινητο, οπως η συγχωρεμενη η μανα μου.


Το βασικο προβλημα ομως ειναι αλλο. Φανταστειτε PSTN που μπαινει στο σπιτι και μοιραζεται σε 2 εως 4 πριζες. Εκει αντε για. Πρεπει να ανοιξεις κουτια, πριζες, να αλλαξεις καλωδιωσεις και αυτο αν εισαι τυχερος και υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα ζευγαρια μεσα, να στειλεις το κυριο στο μοντεμ και το τηλεφωνικο σημα πισω μεσα στα αλλα ζευγαρια. Σε δουλεια να βρισκομαστε...

Ενδεχόμενος να μπορεις να βαλεις ασυρματα τηλεφωνα που να επικοινωνουν με μια κεντρικη βαση και να μη χρειαζονται πριζα για να παρουν τηλεφωνικο σημα. Αλλα ετσι προσθετουμε ακομα περισσοτερη ακτινοβολια μεσα στο χωρο μας, συν το οτι μπαινεις σε επιπροσθετα εξοδα.

Δηλαδη το Voip φερνει μπελαδες και εξοδα, στις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό που αναφέρεις δεν είναι καθόλου πρόβλημα και είναι πανεύκολο να λυθεί. Στην πραγματικότητα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις το κάνει και ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ.
Αν δεν θέλεις να αλλάξεις την συνδεσμολογία που έχεις τώρα, αρκεί να βάλεις πριν τον router ένα splitter (έρχεται μαζί του) και μέσω αυτού να επιστρέψεις την τηλεφωνία σε όλες τις πρίζες του σπιτιού, αλλά θα μπει και ένα φίλτρο (1 έρχεται με τον router) πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το προβλημα με το Voip δεν ειναι μονο η απωλεια τηλεφωνου σε διακοπη ρευματος. Αυτο λυνεται με ενα μικρο UPS. Αλλωστε τα modems δεν τραβανε πολυ ρευμα. Ενα μικρο UPS θα το κρατουσε online για ωρες. Αλλωστε, οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε ασυρματα τηλεφωνα στο σπιτι. Με διακοπη ρευματος θα σταματησουν να δουλευουν και αυτα, ουτως ή αλλως. Με το UPS παντως, κοτσαρεις και τα δυο επανω και τελειωνεις. Αν υπαρχει ατομο υψηλου κινδυνου στο σπιτι δηλαδη και δεν του ειναι ευκολο να χρησιμοποιησει κινητο, οπως η συγχωρεμενη η μανα μου.
> 
> 
> Το βασικο προβλημα ομως ειναι αλλο. Φανταστειτε PSTN που μπαινει στο σπιτι και μοιραζεται σε 2 εως 4 πριζες. Εκει αντε για. Πρεπει να ανοιξεις κουτια, πριζες, να αλλαξεις καλωδιωσεις και αυτο αν εισαι τυχερος και υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα ζευγαρια μεσα, να στειλεις το κυριο στο μοντεμ και το τηλεφωνικο σημα πισω μεσα στα αλλα ζευγαρια. Σε δουλεια να βρισκομαστε...
> 
> Ενδεχόμενος να μπορεις να βαλεις ασυρματα τηλεφωνα που να επικοινωνουν με μια κεντρικη βαση και να μη χρειαζονται πριζα για να παρουν τηλεφωνικο σημα. Αλλα ετσι προσθετουμε ακομα περισσοτερη ακτινοβολια μεσα στο χωρο μας, συν το οτι μπαινεις σε επιπροσθετα εξοδα.
> 
> Δηλαδη το Voip φερνει μπελαδες και εξοδα, στις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων.


Είσαι μακράν.

Πριν 3 χρόνια η cyta (πάντα voip) άλλαξε μόνο την κεντρική πρίζα βάζοντας μία με 2 rj11. Εκεί έγινε η γέφυρα και όλο το υπόλοιπο σπίτι έμεινε  ίδιο.

----------


## konig

αραγε θα περασουν ολους στις νεες καμπινες για να χτυπαμε 20+?  :Razz:

----------


## psolord

> Αυτό που αναφέρεις δεν είναι καθόλου πρόβλημα και είναι πανεύκολο να λυθεί. Στην πραγματικότητα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις το κάνει και ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ.
> Αν δεν θέλεις να αλλάξεις την συνδεσμολογία που έχεις τώρα, αρκεί να βάλεις πριν τον router ένα splitter (έρχεται μαζί του) και μέσω αυτού να επιστρέψεις την τηλεφωνία σε όλες τις πρίζες του σπιτιού, αλλά θα μπει και ένα φίλτρο (1 έρχεται με τον router) πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή.







> Είσαι μακράν.
> 
> Πριν 3 χρόνια η cyta (πάντα voip) άλλαξε μόνο την κεντρική πρίζα  βάζοντας μία με 2 rj11. Εκεί έγινε η γέφυρα και όλο το υπόλοιπο σπίτι  έμεινε  ίδιο.



Ναι μα αυτο ειπα και εγω παραπανω φιλοι μου.




> Το βασικο προβλημα ομως ειναι αλλο. Φανταστειτε PSTN που μπαινει στο  σπιτι και μοιραζεται σε 2 εως 4 πριζες. Εκει αντε για. Πρεπει να  ανοιξεις κουτια, πριζες, να αλλαξεις καλωδιωσεις και αυτο αν εισαι  τυχερος και υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα ζευγαρια μεσα, να στειλεις το κυριο στο  μοντεμ και το τηλεφωνικο σημα πισω μεσα στα αλλα ζευγαρια.



Βεβαια αμα ερθει τεχνικος και τα φτιαξει, σκασιλα μου μεγάλη. Απλα εχω μια ταση να ασχολουμαι με τα παντα μαστορικα και θελω να το αποφυγω ΚΑΙ αυτο. 

Ασε που ξεχασα και το αλλο. Εχεις παρει μοντεμ πανακριβο, αλλα δεν εχει Voip. Πρεπει να βάλεις πρωτο αυτο του παροχου, μετα bridge mode ή κατι τετοιο το δικο σου μοντεμ, ρυθμισεις και κοντρα ρυθμισεις και αμα δουλεψουν. Τσαντιζομαι!  :Razz: 

Παντως και για τις δυο γραμμες (απλη ανανεωση ADSL η μια και αναβαθμιση σε Fiber 100 plus η αλλη) μου ειπαν οτι δεν θα γυρισουν σε Voip οποτε ευχομαι να μην εχω ντραβαλα. :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Και σου αναφέρω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις όλα αυτά. Με ένα splitter πριν τον router και ένα φίλτρο πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή, θα λειτουργεί κανονικά η τηλεφωνία με την ίδια σημερινή συνδεσμολογία. Πρακτική που ακολουθείται τα τελευταία 15+ χρόνια σ' όλους τους παρόχους που δίνουν VoIP.
Ειδικά στις περιπτώσεις όπου η σύνδεση είναι μόνο για τηλεφωνία (ηλικιωμένοι σε χωριά, που συνήθως αναφέρεται), δεν σ' ενδιαφέρει η βέλτιστη σύνδεση κι αν το router θα είναι στην πρώτη, ενδιάμεση ή τελευταία πρίζα.

Την βέλτιστη συνδεσμολογία θα πρέπει την κάνεις (αν θέλεις) σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση σύνδεσης VDSL για να μην έχεις απώλεια συγχρονισμού. Δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το VoIP.

Όσον αφορά και με την 2η συσκευή για το VoIP. Και στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση δεν έγινε το ίδιο; Αν είχες μία που δεν ήταν ή δεν υποστήριζε το πρότυπο, δεν αγόραζες εξωτερικό συμβατό δέκτη; Ή μήπως ζεις σε άλλη χώρα;
Είπαμε να έχουμε αντιρρήσεις, αλλά να είναι λογικές.

- - - Updated - - -

Μακάρι να σε γυρίσουν και να παραμείνεις σε TDM, αλλά ειδικά σε ΟΤΕ από καμπίνα, καλύτερα να το χωνέψεις ότι θα έχεις VoIP. Το ίδιο ισχύει εκ του κανονισμού και στους άλλους, αλλά ακόμη δεν εφαρμόζεται παντού και πάντα.

----------


## psolord

> Και σου αναφέρω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις όλα αυτά. Με ένα* splitter πριν τον router* και ένα φίλτρο πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή, θα λειτουργεί κανονικά η τηλεφωνία με την ίδια σημερινή συνδεσμολογία. Πρακτική που ακολουθείται τα τελευταία 15+ χρόνια σ' όλους τους παρόχους που δίνουν VoIP.
> Ειδικά στις περιπτώσεις όπου η σύνδεση είναι μόνο για τηλεφωνία (ηλικιωμένοι σε χωριά, που συνήθως αναφέρεται), δεν σ' ενδιαφέρει η βέλτιστη σύνδεση κι αν το router θα είναι στην πρώτη, ενδιάμεση ή τελευταία πρίζα.
> 
> Την βέλτιστη συνδεσμολογία θα πρέπει την κάνεις (αν θέλεις) σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση σύνδεσης VDSL για να μην έχεις απώλεια συγχρονισμού. Δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το VoIP.
> 
> Όσον αφορά και με την 2η συσκευή για το VoIP. Και στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση δεν έγινε το ίδιο; Αν είχες μία που δεν ήταν ή δεν υποστήριζε το πρότυπο, δεν αγόραζες εξωτερικό συμβατό δέκτη; Ή μήπως ζεις σε άλλη χώρα;
> Είπαμε να έχουμε αντιρρήσεις, αλλά να είναι λογικές.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


H αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειχα συνειδητοποιησει ακριβως αυτο που λες για το splitter, δικη μου παρανοηση.

Δεν σε αμφισβητώ, αλλα ερωτω, πως γινεται να δουλευουν τα τηλεφωνα, αφου πρωτα πρεπει να παει η data γραμμη στο modem και μετα το μοντεμ να δωσει τηλεφωνια στην αντιστοιχη εξοδο που εχει; :Thinking: 

Για την τηλεοραση δεν εχεις αδικο, απλα ηταν απλουστερο γιατι στη μια απο τις τηλεορασεις χρειαστηκε μονο να βαλω μια καρτα. Στην επομενη αλλαγη βεβαια θα γινει αυτο που λες.  :Sad:  Και παλι δε συγκρινεται το plug and play της τηλεορασης με ενα HDMI, με ενα καρο ρυθμισεις που πρεπει να γινουν στα modem/routers. Χωρια που αν η τηλεοραση υποστηριζει on/off με την ανιχνευση σηματος στην HDMI θυρα, ενδεχομενως απλα να μπορεις να κανεις τη δουλεια σου με ενα τηλεκοντρολ, αυτο του αποκωδικοποιητη. Ουτε καν το τηλεκοντρολ της τηλεορασης να μη χρειαστεις για τo on/off δηλαδη. Οι δυο που εχω το υποστηριζουν. Ιδωμεν.

Απο οτι ειχα δει παλαιοτερα, στην ανακοινωση των καμπινων, αυτη του Περιστεριου ηταν αρμοδιοτητα της Wind, οποτε ισως παραμεινει ετσι. Ηδη μου εστειλαν μηνυμα οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε η υπηρεσια, αλλα θα το δω οταν γυρισω.

----------


## jkoukos

Ο κανονισμός είναι ξεκάθαρος. Από καμπίνα (ανεξάρτητα ποιανού παρόχου είναι) που δίνει υπηρεσία Vectoring, όλες οι υπηρεσίες θα είναι ΙΡ, οπότε μιλάμε για VoIP τηλεφωνία.

Όσον αφορά τους 2 διαφορετικούς τρόπους συνδεσμολογίας δες εδώ και το παράδειγμα ενός φίλου. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν έχει σχέση το είδος της τηλεφωνίας, αλλά αν θέλουμε να έχουμε τον καλύτερο συγχρονισμό εφόσον είναι εφικτό να αλλάξουμε την εσωτερική μας εγκατάσταση.

----------


## psolord

Ωραιος. Οταν και αμα ερθει η ωρα, θα τα αξιοποιησω! :One thumb up:

----------


## YAziDis

Εγώ θα σου δώσω άλλο παράδειγμα! Φαντάσου τι έγινε στα παλιά τα σπίτια που κάποτε υπήρχαν τα υφασμάτινα καλώδια, και δεν υπήρχε γείωση ούτε στις πρίζες, ούτε στις βασικές με βάση νόμου πλέον συσκευές όπως στο θερμοσίφωνα και στην ηλεκτρική κουζίνα. Εκεί για να καταθέσεις το σχέδιο στη ΔΕΗ θα έπρεπε να βάλεις έστω σε αυτούς τους δύο γείωση!

----------


## psolord

Λοιπόν ήρθα σήμερα σπίτι και όντως η γραμμή έχει γίνει 100Mbit με τηλέφωνο PSTN. Παίζουν όλα όπως πριν αλλά στα 100.







Πριν 8 μήνες είχα ADSL 16mbit. Μετά 50mbit και τώρα 100άρα. Καλή φάση.

'Οτι κάνεις τελειώνει σε δευτερόλεπτα. Στο εξοχικό θέλω κάνα 10λεπτο να κατεβάσω τον driver της Nvidia και εδώ τελείωσε μέχρι να πάω να βάλω νερό. Για αυτά μετράει. Και άμα στρημάρεις τίποτα high bitrate ενώ θέλεις να κατεβάσεις και τίποτα άλλο. :One thumb up:

----------


## Iris07

*Τώρα το είδα ότι η Wind έβαλε το 100 Plus στα 35 ευρώ!!*  :Shocked: 

https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...fiber-100-plus

Και εγώ πληρώνω για 10 Mpbs 27 ευρώ!  :Very angry:

----------


## sdikr

> *Τώρα το είδα ότι η Wind έβαλε το 100 Plus στα 35 ευρώ!!*
> 
> https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...fiber-100-plus
> 
> Και εγώ πληρώνω για 10 Mpbs 27 ευρώ!


Μπορείς να πληρώσεις και 35 ευρώ για *εως* 100 αν θέλεις  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

*Όχι* δεν θέλουμε άλλα "έως" ...  :Cool: 

Μου έρχετε και η Inalan εδώ τώρα, με 28..
αλλά εάν θέλεις όντως *απεριόριστα σταθερά* συμφέρει της Wind!  :Cool: 

Κάτσε να μπει το '19   :Twisted Evil: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορείς να πληρώσεις και 35 ευρώ για *εως* 100 αν θέλεις


Εκτός και θες να μου πείς να ζητήσω από τώρα * Wind 100 Plus με 35*, πάνω στο ADSL..
μέχρι να βάλει η Wind στην περιοχή μου το VDSL!  :Laughing: 

Λες να με συμφέρει ?  :Razz: 

Αλλά προβλέπω να γίνεται ψιλοχαμός το '19!  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Απο το σάιτ της wind
> "
> Σε περιπτώσεις που η υπηρεσία παρέχεται μέσω δικτύου FTTH (Fiber-to-the-Home) το τέλος ενεργοποίησης ανέρχεται στα 188€. Το ποσό αυτό θα χρεώνεται ως εξής: 73€ στο πρώτο λογαριασμό και 5€/μήνα για τους υπόλοιπους 23 μήνες μέχρι τη λήξη του συμβολαίου."
> 
> Αυτό που προσφέρει η wind FTTH ή VDSL Vectoring?


To 100άρι θα το δίνει και με VDSL και με FTTH..

Λογικά με το FTTH θα παίρνεις και το κουπόνι επιδότησης από το Sfbb.
https://www.sfbb.gr/




> Αφορά FTTH όπου παρέχεται. Αλλά τότε έχεις και δυνατότητα επιδότησης μέσω sfbb.gr, οπότε έχεις έκπτωση 48€ στο τέλος ενεργοποίησης των 188€ και άλλα 13€ στο μηνιαίο πάγιο.

----------


## DoSMaN

Αν έδινε το ίδιο UP/DOWN τότε για μας που θα αργήσει η INALAN να έρθει, θα ήταν ωραίο...
Αλλά και πάλι δεν είχα και στο χωριό μου 100/10, οπότε οκ... ας έχω και αυτό, αλλά θα προτιμούσα το 100/100 ή έστω 100/50.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορείς να το "πειράξεις" μετά από συνεννόηση και φυσικά με το αζημίωτο αυτό (και πόσο θα τσούξει...)

----------


## Iris07

Ναι στο Upload είναι ένα μείον.. εάν ανεβάζεις πολλά ή μεγάλα.

----------


## DoSMaN

Και δε μπορείς να τους πεις για "ανταγωνισμό" γιατί δυστυχώς η INALAN δεν είναι ανταγωνισμός όταν έχει μόνο Αθήνα και Θεσ/νίκη (κάποια σημεία) και όχι όλη την Ελλάδα...
Αν όμως άρχισε ο ΟΤΕ να δίνει κι άλλο upload ή η Vodafone τότε ο ανταγωνισμός θα είναι υπαρκτός και θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν και οι άλλοι...

----------


## DiM

Kαρτελ είναι βρε παιδιά συμφωνημένα είναι από τους 3 της παρεούλας. 

Και σε Vdsl και σε Fiber θα υπάρχει το 10/1, θυμάμαι ειχα διαβάσει στην ΕΕΤΤ μια ανακοίνωση έτσι και 1000mbps down fiber να βάλουμε 100mbps upload θα μας δώσουν.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Kαρτελ είναι βρε παιδιά συμφωνημένα είναι από τους 3 της παρεούλας. 
> 
> Και σε Vdsl και σε Fiber θα υπάρχει το 10/1, θυμάμαι ειχα διαβάσει στην ΕΕΤΤ μια ανακοίνωση έτσι και 1000mbps down fiber να βάλουμε 100mbps upload θα μας δώσουν.


Η νομοθεσία λέει να δίνουν στο upload τουλάχιστον το 10% του download, οπότε... 

Σε πολλές χώρες γίνεται αυτό. Ακόμα και στις ΗΠΑ ελάχιστες εταιρείες δίνουν 1000/1000 (η Comcast/Xfinity δίνει και 2000/2000 Mbps). Οι περισσότερες δίνουν 1000/30 ή 1000/50. Οπότε σαφώς το 1000/100 στην Ελλάδα, θα είναι καλύτερο...

----------


## spsomas

Εντάξει εδώ που τα λέμε το 95%+ δεν το χρειάζεται τόσο upload. κακά τα ψέμματα αν εξαιρέσεις ακόμα και εδώ μέσα 20-30 άτομα το ΠΟΛΥ!!!! όλοι οι άλλοι δεν χρειαζόμαστε τόσο μεγάλο upload.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εντάξει εδώ που τα λέμε το 95%+ δεν το χρειάζεται τόσο upload. κακά τα ψέμματα αν εξαιρέσεις ακόμα και εδώ μέσα 20-30 άτομα το ΠΟΛΥ!!!! όλοι οι άλλοι δεν χρειαζόμαστε τόσο μεγάλο upload.


Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος

Τόσο μεγάλη ασυμμετρία βλάπτει  :Razz: 

Ενα πακετάκι του στυλ 35/10 σε νορμάλ τιμή θα κάνει την γραμμή σου να πετάει.

----------


## hellenicsun

> Εντάξει εδώ που τα λέμε το 95%+ δεν το χρειάζεται τόσο upload. κακά τα ψέμματα αν εξαιρέσεις ακόμα και εδώ μέσα 20-30 άτομα το ΠΟΛΥ!!!! όλοι οι άλλοι δεν χρειαζόμαστε τόσο μεγάλο upload.


Αυτό από πού προκύπτει;

Έχεις κάνει ή διαβάσει κάποια σχετική έρευνα και αναφέρεις αυτό το ποσοστό ή κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια;

----------


## spsomas

> Αυτό από πού προκύπτει;
> 
> Έχεις κάνει ή διαβάσει κάποια σχετική έρευνα και αναφέρεις αυτό το ποσοστό ή κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια;


Έχεις δίκιο σε πρώτη φάση κρίνω από εμένα αλλά όπως επίσης από τα τουλάχιστον 1000 άτομα που γνωρίζω. Οπότε είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ποσοστό μπορεί να είναι και μεγαλύτερο. Σημείωση ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ το χρειάζονται ΙΔΙΩΤΕΣ και  ΟΧΙ για επαγγελματική χρήση. Θα πρότεινα επίσης ένα γκάλοπ (αν δεν έχει γίνει ήδη) πόσοι ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ τόσο μεγάλο Upload και όχι αν θα ήθελαν να το είχαν απλά για το έχουν. Εσύ έχεις κάποια έρευνα που αναιρεί το ποσοστό που έδωσα;

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ πάντως και με 100/30 ή 100/50 θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος...
Το 100/100 είναι το ιδανικό αλλά μέχρι να έρθει η INALAN εδώ που είμαι, λογικά θα έχω κάμποσα χρόνια υπομονή...

Και δεν είναι ότι κάνω τρελή χρήση σε upload... είναι το ψυχαναγκαστικό, ψωνίστικο και το "αν χρειαστεί να ανεβάσω πολύ μεγάλο κάτι εκτάκτως, να μπορώ να το κάνω γρήγορα" φάση, οπότε...
Δυστυχώς δεν είμαστε και δεν γινόμαστε εύκολα ικανοποιημένοι...
Τώρα που ο φίλος πιο πάνω είπε ότι μια εταιρεία δίνει 2000/2000 κάνει το ταπεινό 100/100 της INALAN να είναι PSTN 56k... που για την ως 24 σύνδεση που έχω τώρα, είναι ταχύτητα φωτός!!!

----------


## dkgr_ser

> Αυτό από πού προκύπτει;
> 
> Έχεις κάνει ή διαβάσει κάποια σχετική έρευνα και αναφέρεις αυτό το ποσοστό ή κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια;


Από το γεγονός πως οι περισσότεροι χρήστες στέλνουν ένα μικρό αίτημα για να λάβουν ένα μεγάλο data resource. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τα εξερχόμενα UDP/TCP πακέτα που αποτελούν request για ένα data resource είναι τάξεις μεγέθους μικρότερα και λιγότερα από τα πακέτα που επιστρέφουν αυτό το resource. Το ίδιο και με τα ACKs/NACKs σε κάθε TCP πακέτο. 

Σίγουρα σήμερα, σε σχέση με 15 χρόνια πριν, οι χρήστες έχουν ανάγκη πολύ μεγαλύτερο upload, γιατί με τα κοινωνικά δίκτυα και το youtube γίνονται πολύ συχνότερα και παραγωγοί περιεχομένου. Αλλά πόσες φωτογραφίες ανεβάζει κάποιος πχ. στο facebook για κάθε χίλιες φωτογραφίες που βλέπει; Ή πόσα βίντεο στο youtube ανεβάζει για κάθε εκατό βίντεο που βλέπει; Ή πόσες φορές κατεβάζει ένα αρχείο από το cloud storage του για κατανάλωση σε σχέση με τη μία που το ανεβάζει (εκτός αν το έχει μόνο για backup οπότε συνήθως δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα ο χρόνος για το upload);

Δεν πιστεύω πως θα δούμε σύντομα μεγάλη εξάπλωση στις συμμετρικές συνδέσεις για οικιακούς χρήστες, γιατί προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει λόγος οι πάροχοι να αναλάβουν το επιπλέον κόστος το οποίο στη συνέχεια θα πρέπει να πληρώσουν οι χρήστες. Οι περισσότεροι συνδρομητές στην Ελλάδα σήμερα δε δείχνουν κάποιο ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον στο να πληρώσουν το επιπλέον κόστος για 100άρες και 200άρες VDSL. Πόσο μάλλον να δείξουν ενδιαφέρον να πληρώσουν για συμμετρική FTTH σύνδεση. Και αν μόνο ένα τραγικά μικρό ποσοστό των χρηστών ενδιαφέρεται για τέτοια σύνδεση, ουσιαστικά θα πρέπει ο πάροχος να τους τη χρεώνει χρυσάφι καθώς το κόστος υποδομών θα πρέπει να το επομιστούν αυτοί οι λίγοι, σε βαθμό που και αυτοί θα χάσουν κάθε ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## buffos

Μια ερώτηση.

Από την ώρα που σκάψουν τον δρόμο και περάσουν την οπτική ίνα, όσο καιρό μετά θα φανεί διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου? Έχουν περάσει σχεδόν 2 μήνες και δεν βλέπω ακόμη ενημέρωση για διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## psolord

Μιλάς για VDSL2 από καμπίνα; Μπορεί και χρόνο μετά τα σκαψίματα, αλλά συνήθως πιο κοντά στο εξάμηνο. Η δική μου καμπίνα έδωσε μετά από 9 μήνες.

----------


## skoupas

Αν έχουν δώσει και ρεύμα τότε σύντομα.

----------


## buffos

> Μιλάς για VDSL2 από καμπίνα; Μπορεί και χρόνο μετά τα σκαψίματα, αλλά συνήθως πιο κοντά στο εξάμηνο. Η δική μου καμπίνα έδωσε μετά από 9 μήνες.


Έχουν περάσει και καμπίνα και οπτική ίνα σε όλο το δρόμο. Δεν ξέρω αν θα δώσουν fiber2home.

----------


## psolord

Υπάρχουν δύο ειδών σκαψίματα για οπτικές ίνες. Τα μεγάλα που περνάνε οι κεντρικοί αγωγοί και τα λεπτά που έρχονται στο σπίτι.

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως θα διαμορφωθεί το Fiber δίκτυο των παρόχων/ΟΤΕ και πότε θα γίνει αυτό, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια αναμονή σε κάθε γειτονιά, για να πάρουν σήμα από εκεί.

Αν έχουν βάλει και αναμονές, τότε θα δώσουν οπτικές. Αν δεν έχουν βάλει αναμονές, αλλά μόνο καμπίνα, τότε θα δώσουν VDSL2. Και το VDSL2 δεν είναι άσχημο εδώ που τα λέμε. Φτάνει να δουλεύει σωστά.

Γιατί και εγώ είχα 10/100 για....2 βδομάδες. Μετά αρχίσανε οι λαλακίες και τελικά έμεινα με 5/50 λόγω "αδυναμίας παροχής υπηρεσίας, λόγω δικτύου του δημόσιου παρόχου"!

----------


## tiatrou

> Μια ερώτηση.
> 
> Από την ώρα που σκάψουν τον δρόμο και περάσουν την οπτική ίνα, όσο καιρό μετά θα φανεί διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου? Έχουν περάσει σχεδόν 2 μήνες και δεν βλέπω ακόμη ενημέρωση για διαθεσιμότητα.


Αν εννοεις για vdsl απο ΚΑΦΑΟ, σε εμενα εκαναν περιπου 10 μηνες.

----------


## jogatore

Γνωριζει κανεις ποιο ειναι το mail της ετερειας για επικοινωνια με καποιον εκπροσωπο??

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Γνωριζει κανεις ποιο ειναι το mail της ετερειας για επικοινωνια με καποιον εκπροσωπο??


https://www.wind.gr/gr/wind/upostiri...-epikoinonias/

----------


## jogatore

> https://www.wind.gr/gr/wind/upostiri...-epikoinonias/


Σε αυτο δεν απαντουν οτι και να στειλω και δεν μπορω να εχω αντιγραφο σε δικο μου μαιλ

----------


## psolord

Αντίγραφο στέλνει μια χαρά.

Δες μην έχει παει στα σπαμ.

----------


## jogatore

> Αντίγραφο στέλνει μια χαρά.
> 
> Δες μην έχει παει στα σπαμ.


Ευχαριστω στα spam ειχε παει

----------


## hellenicsun

Μετά από 45' αναμονή έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο.

Έκανα καλά ή ήθελε λίγο ακόμα;  :Razz: 

Θέλω να κάνω νέα σύνδεση και δε θα μπορέσω όπως φαίνεται  :Laughing:

----------

